# المرأة بين ماتحب ان تكون ومايجب ان تكون( الصراع النفسى )



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

نظرا لحالتى النفسية السيئة اللى بمر بيها حاليا فحبيت طبعا انكد عليكو:t33: :t33: تذكرت دراسة قرأتها عن مرض العصاب عند المرأة 
للتعريف بمرض العصاب هو ( يصبح الإنسان مريضا بالعصاب إذ صادف صعابا في التكيف مع هدوئه الداخلي أساسا أو مع علاقاته بالأخرين أو الاثنين معا . أن الشخصية الإنسانية في محاولتها للتكيف مع الضغوط داخل النفس وخارجها تستخدم أعراضا نفسية أو جسمية "

اعراض مرض العصاب اعتقد معظم الفتيات مروا ببعض منها ان لم يكن كلها 
مثلا : كأبة بدون اسباب واضحة 
خمول وكسل ورغبة فى النوم 
صداع مستمر 
معظم النساء بيرجعوا سبب هذة الاعراض اما للحمل والولادة او الدورة الشهرية مثلا 
لكن الدراسة بتقول ان اعراض مرض العصاب ( مرض نفسى ) تزيد بين الفتيات المتعلمات والعاملات عن الفتيات الغير متعلمات 
تفتكروا ايه اللى يخلى هذا المرض ينتشر بين المتعلمات عن غير المتعلمات ؟ مع العلم ان مرض العصاب لايعطل عن العمل ولا يعطل المرأة عن اداء واجباتها وروتينها اليومى وممكن المرأة تعيش وتموت دون ان يدرى احد ولا هى تدرى انها مصابة بهذا المرض النفسى 

حاولت انى احلل هذة الظاهرة ( على فكرة هذة الدراسة دراسة مصرية اتعملت على سيدات مصريات ) 
ولقيت ان المشكلة اللى بتخلى المرأة تصاب بهذا المرض هو عدم توافقها وارتياحها النفسى بين ما تحب هى ان تكون وبين مايجب او مايتوقع منها الاخرون ان تكون 
يعنى المجتمع والاهل والاسرة يتوقعوا من البنت انها علشان تكون طبيعية وتعيش حياة طبيعية لازم تتجوز ولما تتجوز لازم تخلف ولما تخلف لازم تكون ام وزوجة صالحة والام والزوجة الصالحة هى اللى لازم تيجى على نفسها لابعد الحدود علشان يتقال عليها امرأة فاضلة ( لازم يدوها صبغة دينية ايضا ) 

لكن ولا حد بيسأل نفسه لا فى المجتمع ولا فى الاسرة البنت ديه نفسها عايزة ايه ؟ عايزة تعمل ايه فى حياتها ؟ يمكن هى مش عايزة تتجوز ؟:w00t: صدمة كبيرة بالنسبالهم يعنى ايه بنت مش عايزة تتجوز ؟؟؟؟؟ كل البنات by default عايزين يتجوزو 
طيب يمكن هى عايزة تجوز بس مش دلوقتى :w00t: بردو نفس الصدمة يعنى ايه مش دلوقتى كل البنات عندهم استعداد للجواز فى اى وقت 
يمكن هى اتجوزت بس مش مستعدة للامومة دلوقتى 
ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى ايه مش مستعدة للامومة دلوقتى ؟ المفروض البنت ام فى جميع اوقات حياتها والام مدرسة 
والامومة شئ ممتع وجميل ( والسيدات بيضحكوا ويكدبوا على بعض ويصوروا لبعض ان الامومة رحلة كلها متعة وجمال وانا لا انكر انها فيها متعة لكنهم مش بيقولو الحقيقة كاملة انها فيها تعب واكتئاب وحزن وضغط وفيه حاجة اسمها اكتئاب ما بعد الولادة وعلشان كده بتسمعو عن امهات قتلوا اطفالهم والناس تقول ديه ام ديه ؟ هى ام لكنها تعانى فى صمت ومحدش مصدق انها محتاجة مساعدة ويخلوها تحس بالذنب لما تحس بالضيق والاكتئاب من اولادها وكأن المفترض انها تفضل تنزف طول الوقت من غير الشعور بالتعب ولو للحظات ) 

وهكذا تجد المرأة نفسها فى صراع بين ما تحب  هى ان تكون وما يجب ان تكون علشان باقى المجتمع يفرح ويتبسط انها لم تخرج عن الدور المرسوم وان كل حاجة تمام وان الامن مستتب 
ولما فكرت ليه المرض ده بيزيد بين المتعلمات ؟ يمكن المشكلة فى تعليم الفتيات ؟ ( بلاش نعلمهم بقا ادى اللى اخدناه من التعليم ) 
لان فى  رأيى المرأة المتعلمة بتنفتح مداركها اكتر على حقوقها وعلى مايمكن ان تكون عليه خارج نطاق المرسوم لها من المجتمع 
فهى تعانى هذا الصراع الداخلى بين احلامها الشخصية وبين تأدية دورها المرسوم لها مسبقا من يوم ولادتها من جانب اسرتها وباقى المجتمع
للموضوع بقية ( اعتبروها فضفضة )


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

وحتى تستمر المرأة فى لعب الدور المرسوم لها من المجتمع يستمر المجتمع فى ضخ مجموعة من الاكاذيب فى عقل المرأة حتى تصبح فى النهاية مغسولة الدماغ تماما جاهزة لعملية البسترة :t33::t33:

اول خدعة : 
(المرأة تحقق ذاتها فى زوجها واطفالها )​ 
انا لاانكر روعة الاسرة واهميتها ولا انكر جمال الحياة العائلية الاسرية المسيحية الحقيقية لكن هل فعلا تكتفى المرأة نفسيا بتحقيق ذاتها من خلال نجاح زوجها واطفالها فقط ؟
انا كنت فاكرة كده 
بس قابلت سيدات كبار فى السن متزوجات وسعيدات فى حياتهم مع ازواجهم واطفالهم ازواجهم ناجحين وابنائهم ايضا ناجحين ولا يوجد مشكلة ظاهرية 
الا انه فى ساعة فضفضة تلاقى الواحدة من دول تقول يا انجل تعرفى لما كنت فى سنك كان نفسى اعمل واعمل واسوى واروح واجى بس ها الزمن بقا يابنتى 
اقولها حضرتك عندك زوج ممتاز وابناء ممتازين دول مش كفاية ؟
تقولى يابنتى زوجى وابنائى رائعين لكن مازالت احلامى التى لم تتحقق عايشة جوايا قالولى الزمن هينسيكى لكن واضح ان الانسان مش بينسى احلامه  ابدا ويفضل جوايا شئ ناقص مش عارفه اكمله  .​ 
للموضوع بقية ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*تسجيل متابعة لروعة الموضوع

أنا بدأت أشك إنى عندى مرض العصاب :fun_oops:


*


----------



## Samir poet (13 سبتمبر 2012)

متابعين شكلوموضوع شيق
كلةاثارة ودم اكشن
مووووووت صراع
مصامى دماء فيلم رعب
ربنا يسترها
هههههههههههههههه
وميرسيةليكى ومنتظرين الباقى


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*متابع*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تسجيل متابعة لروعة الموضوع*
> 
> *أنا بدأت أشك إنى عندى مرض العصاب :fun_oops:*


 
ايرينى شكرا لمتابعتك وشكرا على التقييم الجميل 
هههههه لامتخافيش كلنا عندنا نفس المرض مش انتى بس :new6:


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> متابعين شكلوموضوع شيق
> كلةاثارة ودم اكشن
> مووووووت صراع
> مصامى دماء فيلم رعب
> ...


 
ميرسى ياسمير 
بس مفيش دم ولا حاجة ديه مجرد فضفضة نسائية ههههه 
شرفت وشكرا على التقييم


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *متابع*​


شكرا استاذى لمتابعتك تشرفنى طبعا


----------



## Samir poet (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ميرسى ياسمير
> بس مفيش دم ولا حاجة ديه مجرد فضفضة نسائية ههههه
> شرفت وشكرا على التقييم


احكلى احكلى:66::66:
قولى قولى:close_tem:close_tem
علشان لما يجى يوم :act19::act19:
الدور عليا فى الجواز سعتها:bomb::bomb:
مش هخلى مراتى او عروستى المستقبلية
مشهخلى المرض دا يفرق بينى وبينها:new8::new8:
عادى مستعداخليها تنكد عليها :love45::love45:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب نكمل باقى الاكاذيب وانا بعتذر انى مقدرتش احطهم بتسلسل معين لان زى ماقولتلكم انها فضفضة فاللى بيجى على بالى بقولة 

الخدعة الثانية 

(البنت لازم تتجوز )​ 
الزواج خطوة مهمه فى حياة اى انسان واول مصمم ومشرع لزواج على الارض هو الله نفسه فالزواج فى حد ذاته ليس المشكلة انما المشكلة فى نظرة الناس لزواج البنات 
من اول مابتتولد البنت ويعرف الاب والام انهم عندهم بنت واول حاجة يفكروا فيها  هو جوازها ومش هما بس لالالالالالالالالالا ده كل العائلة فتلاقى مثلا فى معموديتها ولا حتى عيد ميلادها الاول بتكون ايه التهانى المرسلة من الاهل والاقارب للاب والام بمناسبة معمودية بنتهم او عيد ميلادها ( عقبال ماتجوزيها وتفرحى بيها ) طيب ولو متجوزتش مش هتفرح بيها ولا هتدفنها ولا هعمل فيها ايه ؟:thnk0001:​ 
وهكذا بتتربى البنت من صغرها ان هدفها الاسمى واقصى سعادتها وكل احلامها فى الحياة هى انها تلاقى العريس الكويس المناسب الجاهز 
وكل فعال وتصرفات وتوجهات البنت من اول ما توصل سن 20 سنة مثلا او اقل فى بعض الاماكن هى موجهه ناحية هدف واحد وهوالجواز فهى بتتعلم علشان تتجوز ( الاهالى مش بيعلمو  بناتهم تعليم عالى ايمانا منهم بأهمية التعليم وان العلم نور ولا ان طموح البنت كده وهى عايزة تتعلم والكلام الفاضى ده :new6: لا خالص هما بيعلموها لانه كل ماعليت درجتها التعليمية كل ما عليت فرصتها انها تتباع اسرع واحسن فى سوق الرقيق قصدى سوق الزواج ) وبتاكل علشان تتجوز وبتلبس علشان تتجوز وبتحط مكياج علشان تتجوز وبتخرج علشان تتجوز وبتروح الكنيسة والاجتماعات وممكن تخدم كمان علشان تتجوز وممكن كمان تتشتغل علشان تتجوز فكل حاجة بتعملها يجب لها ان تصب ناحية الاتجاة والتوجه والهدف الاعظم وهو الجواز 
طيب السؤال هنا ؟ افرض انها حبت تعمل حاجة خارجة عن الاطار المرسوم والخطة الموضوعة له فى كيفية اصطياد عريس مناسب فى الوقت المناسب ؟ :thnk0001: ها ؟ يعنى ايه بقا تخرج عن المألوف ؟ 
يعنى مثلا عايزة تكمل تعليمها بره ؟:w00t: الصدمة 
تكمل تعليمها بره وتسافر من غير عريس ؟ لالالالالالالالا
نشوف العريس الاول وتتجوزى وبعدين تعملى اللى انتى  عايزاه 
مش لما يابنتى تشوفى نصيبك هيبقا فين ؟بس انا عندى فرصة كويسة انى اتعلم واشتغل بره :w00t: مفيش بنت طبيعية تفكر فى اللى انتى بتقولى عليه ده اى بنت طبيعية لازم يكون هدفها الاول والاخير هو الجواز ولازم تعمل كل حاجة ممكنة وغير ممكنة علشان تحقق هذا الهدف العظيم 
وهكذا تكون الفتاة بين الصراع الازلى المرهق بين احلامها ورغباتها الشخصية فى اختيار طريق ومسار اخر لحياتها غير الزواج او ربما مجرد تأجيل لفكرة الزواج وليس الاستغناء عنها كليا وبين ما يتوقع منها الاهل والمجتمع ان تفعله وهو ان تتزوج 
وهكذا تخضع الكثير من الفتيات لضغط الاهل والمجتمع وتتخلى عن احلامها الخاصة من اجل الحلم العام الموضوع لها مسبقا من يوم ولادتها وهو الزواج 
والمشكلة ان الاهل والمجتمع يقنعوها ان قمة سعادتها وقمة سعادة البنت فى الجواز ( هذة خدعة اخرى هنتكلم عنها ) فيقنعوها انها مهما اتعلمت ومهما اشتغلت لن تحقق السعادة النفسية الكبرى الا لما تتجوز لان نفسية البنت كده ( ياسلام كلهم بقو سيجموند فرويد دلوقتى وفاهمين نفسية البنت )  ​ 
وهكذا تفضل البنت فى صراع ملاحقة او الحصول على العريس اللقطة 
بيقولوا ( اهالينا يعنى ) ان الدنيا اتغيرت الحمدلله عن زمان واتطورت ومفيش بنت دلوقتى ( على حد كلامهم ) حد بيجبرها على الجواز :w00t: انا اللى اتصدمت بقا دلوقتى 
امال عملية الضغط النفسية اللى بتم عليها علشان تتخلى عن احلامها الشخصية من اجل الزواج ده مش اجبار ؟انها تتخلى عن المعلوم من اجل المجهول اللى سيأتى فى المستقبل وربما لايأتى اصلا ده مش اجبار يامتعملين يابتوع المدارس ؟ 
البنت دلوقتى بتقدر ترفض العريس اللى متقدم وتقول لا لو معجبهاش ده قمة حرية الاختيار :w00t:
ليه هو المفروض انها تقول اه على طول الخط ؟ وبعدين هى مش حرية الاختيار تتضمن حرية اختيار الشخص وحرية اختيار التوقيت 
البنت عندنا بتختار الشخص بمنتهى الحرية ؟لا هى بتعقد فى بيت باباها منتظرة المعروض عليها وتقول اه او لا عليه 
طيب بتختار التوقيت ؟ يعنى ممكن بنت تقول لا انا مش عايزة ومش مستعدة للجواز دلوقتى ؟ عارفين هيقولو عليها ايه ديه بنت مش طبيعية مريضة معقدة اكيد حاجة حصلتلها ولا عملت مصيبة عقدتها من الجواز  يمكن باباها بيضرب مامتها قدامها :new6: اصل مش ممكن كل البنات جاهزين للجواز طول الوقت ( هكذا يعتقدوا ) 
وطبعا مش عايزين ننسى ان البنت من اول ماتوصل سن العشرين فهى فى صراع مع الزمن لان المجتمع محدد ليها مدة صلاحية معينة تصلح فيها للجواز وتكون اختياراتها وفرصتها احسن فيها لكنها لو تخطت هذا السن طبعا بتكون صلاحيتها انتهت وفرصتها قلت وممكن تضطر انها تقبل بأى جوازة والسلام ( لانها بردو لازم تتجوز لانه عندهم انها تكون عايشة فى جحيم مع شخص غير مناسب ليها بردو افضل 100 مرة من انها تكون عايشة سعيدة ومكتفية مع نفسها من غير جواز ) ما احنا قولنا هما فاهمين نفسية البنت اكتر مننا هما عارفين ان قمة سعادة وراحة اى بنت النفسية هى فى الجواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز 
الجواز والسلام 
وهكذا تصاب البنت بصراع نفسى بين شخصيتها الحقيقية وهويتها الحقيقية ( المتمثلة فى احلامها الشخصية لان الاحلام هى التى تحدد وترسم هويتنا الحقيقية ) وبين الاحلام او الاهداف المفروضة عليها من المجتمع والشخصية المفروضة عليها من المجتمع وهى شخصية الزوجة  مما يسبب لها اعراض مرض العصاب ​ 
للموضوع بقية ​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب نكمل 
التخريفة التالتة اللى بغسلوا بيها دماغ البنات هى : 

( قمة سعادتك فى الزواج ) ​ 
طيب البنت الحمدلله خضعت لكلام الاهل والمجتمع وتخلت عن احلامها وطموحاتها الشخصية علشان تحقق طموحات الاهل وطموحات المجتمع ككل ( ما هو المجتمع عندنا كله بيتدخل فى حياة البنت ) واقتنعت ان قمة سعادتها فى الجواز وانها مهما وصلت مش هترتاح غير لما تجوز 
طيب الحمدلله ربنا فك عقدتها واتجوزت ها ايه حصل ؟...... ولاحاجة 
بتفوق البنت على الصدمة الكبرى ( بعد انتهاء شهر العسل طبعا والكلام الحلو الخروج والهدايا ) ان الزواج مسئولية كبيرة مش مجرد فستان ابيض وشهر عسل وكلام حب 
وان الجواز حياة عادية زى اى حياة لكن اللى بيختلف فيها انها بتشارك حياتها مع شخص اخر وكمان بتشيل مسئولية شخص اخر واحيانا اشخاص اخرين فى حالة وجود اطفال 
اشخصيا اعرف كتير من البنات اصابوا بصدمة شديدة بعد الجواز وكرهوا الجواز كله بعد ما كانوا هيموتوا عليه قبل ما يتجوزوا 
هذة الصدمة النفسية تحدث عندما تتخلى عن احلام اليقظة ( التى يبثها فى عقلك المجتمع والمحيطين حولك عن روعة شئ معين ) وتلامس ارض الواقع بحقيقتها وقسوتها ​ 
فالصدمة تكون شديدة وتزداد شدتها وحدتها كلما كانت احلامك وتوقعاتك كبيرة ووردية فعندما تلامس قدمك ارض الواقع تحدث  الهزة النفسة العميقة داخل كيان الانسان وتتحطم احلامك الوردية امام عينيك على صخرة الواقع 
عندتا يهتمو ان البنت تجوز قبل ما القطر يفوتها , طيب حد بيهتم يعلمها يعنى ايه جواز ؟ يعنى ايه مسئولية ؟ يعنى ايه زوج ؟ يعنى ايه اطفال 
طول النهار بيتكلمو عن الجواز الجواز وجواز البنت ولازم تتجوز حد بيهتم يهيئها نفسيا للنقلة الكبيرة اللى هى داخلة عليها 
حد بيبطل كدب عليها ( وخصوصا من السيدات والبنات اللى حواليها ) ويقولها حقيقة الزواج انه مش مجرد فستان ابيض وشهر عسل ؟ 
مفيش حد 
علشان كده تدخل البنت مؤسسة الزواج وتصدم بالواقع والمسئولية الملقاه عليها فتصاب ايضا بأعراض مرض العصاب نتيجة للصدمة والتناقض بين الاحلام والتوقعات الوردية وبين الواقع 
وتصدم اكثر لمعرفتها انها تخلت عن احلامها الشخصية من اجل حلم الزواج على امل ان الزواج سيجعلها اكثر سعادة مما كانت ستشعر بها اذا تخلت او اجلت فكرة الزواج وحققت احلامها الشخصية ​​


----------



## Samir poet (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*تمام  عندك حق بس بعد اذنك غيرى لون لون الخط والحجم بتاعو معلش علشان عينا وجعتنى منو دا طبعا بعد اذاك لو مش حابةتغير لون الخط وجحمو مفيش مشكلة
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

التخريفة الرابعة 

( الامومة رحلة ممتعة ) ​طيب البنت اتجوزت اهى واتصدمت الحمد لله وعملت اللى المجتمع عايزها تعمله ( هل المجتمع هيسكت على كده ؟) لالالالالالالا هى لسه مكملتش الدور المرسوم ليها فى الحياة هى عملت نصه انها بقت زوجة لسه النص التانى انها تبقى ام 

وزى طبعا ما علماء النفس الموجودين والمنتشرين بكثرة فى مجتمعنا اللى بيقولو وبيأكدوا ان كل البنات جاهزة فى اى وقت للجواز فهما بردو بيقولوا ويأكدوا انى اى واحدة متجوزة هى جاهزة فى اى وقت انها تكون ام 
وعلشان كده بيسألوا من الشهر الاول من الجواز ها مفيش حاجة جاية فى السكة ؟؟؟؟:new6:

طبعا هما لايعترفوا ابدا ان الامومة محتاجة استعداد نفسى وتهيئة وبيكدبوا على ابعض ( السيدات ) بأنهم بيصوروا للبنت ان الامومة ديه رحلة كلها متعة وجمال وروعة ( انا لاا انكر ان الامومة رائعة وهى ممتعة فعلا ) ولكن علشان اتكلم عن تجربة وانقلها بصدق لازم اقول التجربة بكل جوانبها بحلوها ومرها 
فبيبتدوا يبثو الاكاذيب فى عقل البنت ان قمة سعادتها اللى لسه جاية انها تكون ام بغض النظر اذا كانت مستعدة نفسيا دلوقتى ولا لا لان الاستعداد النفسى للامومة هو اللى بيحدد اذا كانت هتستمتع بالتجربة والامومة ولا لا 
لكن محدش مثلا بيقولها ان احساسك بطفلك وحبك ليه امر فى بعض الاحيان لايحدث من اول ساعة بعد الولادة لكنى اعرف سيدات الموضوع اخد معاهم وقت علشان يبتدوا يشعروا بعاطفة الامومة ناحية الطفل هى بتحبه وبتعتنى بيه لكن مشاعر الامومة الفياضة اللى بيعقدوا يحكو عنها من اول ماشافت ابنها او بنتها او حتى  من قبل ماتشوفه ديه بتاخد وقت مع عدد لابأس به من السيدات وطبعا الوقت بيطول كل ما كانت البنت اصلا غير مستعدة وغير مهيأة للامومة فى الوقت الحالى 
فبيعتبر طفلها وقتها شخص دخيل على حياتها لم تكن هى مهيئة للاستقباله 
محدش من السيدات دول مثلا بيقول اى حاجة عن اكتئاب ما بعد الولادة post partum depression وده مرض حقيقى على فكرة واعرف ناس اخد معاها سنة بحالها علشان تخف منه مع العلاج بالادوية وهو اكتئاب فعلى فيه كل اعراض مرض الاكتئاب 
وعلشان كده بتسمعو عن امهات قتلوا اطفالهم بعد الولادة وممكن تقتل نفسها كمان ويقولو عليها ديه ام ديه ؟ لا هى ام وام جدا ومش مجنوة لكنها مريضة وتعانى فىصمت من مرض حقيقى لكن محدش مصدق لان الكل متوقع ان الام ديه لازم تكون سعيدة جدا فى قمة سعادتها بعد الولادة ومش مفروض تحس بأى ضيق او تعب او كأبة والا كده تبقا ام مش كويسة وام قاسية 
لا احد يتكلم مثلا ولا يذكر الآم الرضاعة الطبيعية , الرضاعة الطبيعية مؤلمة جدا وخصوصا فى الاول انا شوفت ناس بتصوت وتبكى من كتر الآلم وناس توقفت عن الرضاعة الطبيعية ولجأت للصناعى لعدم قدرتها على تحمل الم الرضاعة وطبعا اللى من حواليها مش هيسكتوا انتى ام انتى؟ ازاى مش عايزة ترضعى ابنك رضاعة طبيعية وهكذا تصاب هى بشعور قاتل بالذنب لانها مش قادرة ترضع طفلها طبيعى ولا احد يعترف ان الرضاعة الطبيعية شاقة ومؤلمة وغير محتملة فى بعض الاوقات رغم انها مفيدة جدا للام وللطفل 
وهكذا تصاب البنت بأعراض العصاب نتيجة للصراع النفسى الداخلى بين ماتشعر به من ضيق وتعب واكتئاب ورغبة فى بعض الاوقات بالابتعاد عن اطفالها لتهدئة اعصابها وبين مايتصوره او ما يضعه لها المجتمع والسيدات من حولها عن ان الام لا تتعب ولا تكل ولا تمل ولا تكتئب ولا تضيق ابداااااااااااا من اطفالها 
فتصاب بأعراض العصاب نتيجة لشعورها المميت بالذنب انها ام سيئة ولا تحب اطفالها بالقدر الكافى 
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

انا بقي قررت قراراين او تلاته

اولهم اولع في المجتمع العجيب دا بجاز 

ثانيا احاول احقق احلامي او هرمي نفسي من البلكونه

ثالثا ما اسمعش كلام حد حتي لو قالوليي يا عانس يا كركوبه هعيط شويه و هنسي كالعاده بعد كل مره يتقال لي فيها الكلام دا....


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

تروث الحلول بتاعتك الصراحة احلى من بعض :fun_lol:
ولايهمك من كلام الناس هما كده كده مش هيبطلو كلام


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*بعيدا عن اي رغي مطول 

المرأة العربية ليها حلين عشان تعيش حياة سليمة

1- تسافر برة البلاد العربية ، بس مش مع جوزها الشرقي المتشدد
2- ترضى باللي هي فية وتسكت

أي حل غير دة تعب ليها 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

نكمل 
الخدعة الخامسة 
( المرأة الفاضلة تبذل دون انتظار مقابل ) ​ 
الكتاب المقدس تكلم عن المرأة الفاضلة وعن صفاتها وهى صفات رائعة جدا ياريت الواحد يقدر يوصلها 
لكن لاننا مجتمع بيحب ياخد نص الكلام على حسب مزاجه فتم تأويل فكرة المرأة الفاضلة فى الكتاب المقدس الى الفكرة التى تخدم فكر المجتمع الانانى الذى يحاول فقط ان يحصل من المرأة على ماتستطيع ان تقدمه دون النظر الى احتياجاتها 
فتم بث فكرة ان المرأة والزوجة والام الفاضلة هى التى تعطى وتعطى وتعطى وتنزف دون انتظار مقابل ودو ان تحصل على مقابل وان مجرد طلبها للمقابل او انتظارها له ينفى عنها صفة انها امرأة فاضلة ​ 
لكن تعالوا نبص كده على فكر الكتاب المقدس الحقيقى عن المرأة الفاضلة واذا كانت فعلا اخدت مقابل ولا لا ​ 
بصوا الكتاب بيقول ايه ؟ 
امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللالئ 
بها يثق قلب زوجها ​ 
ايوووة هنا مربط الفرس زى مابيقولوا بها يثق قلب زوجها الكتاب بيسأل مين يجد المرأة الفاضلة لانها تفوق اللالئ 
ثم يقول فى السطر اللى بعده على طول انه بها يثق قلب زوجها وبعد كده بيستمر الكتاب فى سرد صفات وافعال تلك المرأة الفاضلة 
بس البداية كانت فين ؟ان زوجها او من حولها اعطوها الثقة انها ستكون فاضلة ولذلك هى اصبحت فاضلة 
فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه ومفيش حد بيعرف يدى من غير ماياخد 
طيب هى اخدت مقابل على فضلها ولا لا 
الكتاب بيقول 
يقوم اولادها ويطوبونها زوجها ايضا فيمدحها ​ 
الزوج والابنا معترفين بفضلها وبيمدحوها على افعالها معاهم 
يبقى اخدت مقابل معنوى علشان كده قدرت تستمر فى فضلها ​ 
لكن الناس عندنا عملت تأويل للكلام ان المرأة الفاضلة بحس الكتاب هى اللى تعطى وتعطى وتعطى حتى النزيف بدون شكوى بدون الم بدون انتظار مقابل بدون كلمة مدح بدون كلمة شكر بدون ثقة فيها بدون اعتراف بجميلها وفضلها وكأنها by default اتخلقت بس علشان تعطى وتنزف دون ان تأخذ ​ 
وهكذا تصاب البنت بالصراع الداخلى بين مفهومها ( اللى فهمته من المجتمع ) عن صورة المرأة الفاضلة( التى تتعب ولا تشتكى ابدا )  وبين احتياجها النفسى الطبيعى للشكوى اوقات للبكاء اوقات للابتعاد اوقات للمدح اوقات للثقة اوقات للحب اوقات للاعتراف بتعبها ومجهودها اوقات وللصراخ اوقات  اخرى ​ 
مما يؤدى بها الى الشعور بالذنب اذا كلت او ملت او اشتكت من تأديه دورها كزوجة وام ​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *بعيدا عن اي رغي مطول *
> 
> *المرأة العربية ليها حلين عشان تعيش حياة سليمة*
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى :new8::new8:  نورت الموضوع


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:





ميرسى :new8::new8:  نورت الموضوع 

أنقر للتوسيع...


**

شور انا منور 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

وانا هعرف ده اكتر منك ازاى ؟ مش انتو الحكومة وعارفين كل الكلام ؟:fun_lol:
 
حلولك صح مش عندى اعتراض عليها غير انها تقبل وتسكت 
طيب ليه متقولش تعترض يمكن الحال يتغير ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وانا هعرف ده اكتر منك ازاى ؟ مش انتو الحومة وعارفين كل الكلام ؟:fun_lol:
> 
> حلولك صح مش عندى اعتراض عليها غير انها تقبل وتسكت
> طيب ليه متقولش تعترض يمكن الحال يتغير ؟



تعترض في مجتمعنا الذكوري العنصري دة ؟
طيب واية الاخر ؟
اكيد بتسمعي عن الستات اللي بتتضرب وتتجلد وتتقتل ساعات كمان
ولا احد يحرك ساكناً!

المشكلة عندنا مشكلة ثقافة " لن " تمحى ، 

دايما بقول
زي ما مستحيل الحرية تنتهي من امريكا
مستحيل الذكورية تنتهي من الوطن العربي


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

متفقة معاك انه بيكون فيه تمن كبير 
بس لو كان مثلا قاسم امين قال فى زمنه مستحيل ان الناس تقتنع انهم يعلمو بناتهم كان زمان البنات فى بلادنا مش بتعرف تكتب  اسمها 
كل حاجة قابلة للتغيير 
لو كان مارتن لوثر كينج قال مستحيل ان السود ياخدو حقوقهم فى امريكا كان زمان لسه دورات المياة فى امريكا منقسمة الى دورة مياة للسود ودورة مياة للبيض 
بس التغيير بياخد وقت ومجهود وتضحيات 
فى النهاية ده مجرد فضفضة ( بقولها على لسان سيدات كتير شوفتهم واعرفهم )  وليست دعوة للثورة يعنى 
على امل انه حتى الشريحة من الرجال المتفهمين المتفتحين اللى زيكو فى المنتدى هنا لما تشوف الكلام تقدر تفهم وتقدر مشاعر الاخر ايه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:



متفقة معاك انه بيكون فيه تمن كبير 
بس لو كان مثلا قاسم امين قال فى زمنه مستحيل ان الناس تقتنع انهم يعلمو بناتهم كان زمان البنات فى بلادنا مش باعرف تقرا اسمها 
كل حاجة قابلة للتغيير 
لو كان مارتن لوثر كينج قال مستحيل ان السود ياخدو حقوقهم فى امريكا كان زمان لسه دورات المياة فى امريكا منقسمة الى دورة مياة للسود ودورة مياة للبيض 
بس التغيير بياخد وقت ومجهود وتضحيات 
فى النهاية ده مجرد فضفضة ( بقولها على لسان سيدات كتير شوفتهم واعرفهم )  وليست دعوة للثورة يعنى 
على امل انه حتى الشريحة من الرجال المتفهمين المتفتحين اللى زيكو فى المنتدى هنا لما تشوف الكلام تقدر تفهم وتقدر مشاعر الاخر ايه 

أنقر للتوسيع...



مش عايزك تفهمي اني معترض على كلامك* *
بالعكس ، تقريبا انا بتفق مع 90% من مضمون اللي كتبتيه ، وموافق عليه جداً

بس انا شخص شايف ان المجتمع العربي بطريقة تربيته لأولاده ، مستحيل يطلع جيل يثور عشان المرأة

يا انجل دة وصل الموضوع لأن فيه ستات مصدقة انها عورة وعيب ولازم تتجوز وشهوة وتتحجب وتترمي ف البيت وتلزم المطبخ !
الستات نفسهم !
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

انا عارفه صدقنى ياكيرلس ومصدقة ومش بقول انك معترض ولا حاجة 
وانا قولت قبل كده فى موضوع تانى ان المرأة نفسها عندها نفس النظرة الذكورية لنفسها ونفس العقلية وهى اللى بتساهم بشكل كبير فى تربية اطفالها على نفس الطريقة 
فهى cycle شغالة مش بتنتهى 
بس انا بقول يعنى انه مفيش مستحيل مطلق فى الحياة لان كان فيه بلاد بتمر بأوضاع صعبة فى مجالات مختلفة وقدرو يتغيروا الاوضاع ديه بالمجهود ودفع التمن الكبير علشان الحرية 
تقدر تقول انى مش حابه افقد الامل اوى يعنى 
لكن انا مش معترضة على كلامك نهائيا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:



انا عارفه صدقنى ياكيرلس ومصدقة ومش بقول انك معترض ولا حاجة 
وانا قولت قبل كده فى موضوع تانى ان المرأة نفسها عندها نفس النظرة الذكورية لنفسها ونفس العقلية وهى اللى بتساهم بشكل كبير فى تربية اطفالها على نفس الطريقة 
فهى cycle شغالة مش بتنتهى 
بس انا بقول يعنى انه مفيش مستحيل مطلق فى الحياة لان كان فيه بلاد بتمر بأوضاع صعبة فى مجالات مختلفة وقدرو يتغيروا الاوضاع ديه بالمجهود ودفع التمن الكبير علشان الحرية 
تقدر تقول انى مش حابه افقد الامل اوى يعنى 
لكن انا مش معترضة على كلامك نهائيا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اكيد مفيش مستحيل مطلق* *
بس انا غالبا بميل لتفكير منطقي شوية ...

كملي موضوعك ، انا واحد من المتابعين 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

انا كمان اميل لتفكير منطقى بس يمكن لما بشوف تجارب الناس التانية بقول انه ممكن يكون فيه امل 

تشرفنى متابعتك :ab4:


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

نكمل 
 
( المرأة شرف العائلة ) ​ 
لو حاولنا نسأل ايه هو تعريف الشرف ؟ هل الشرف بس مرتبط بالجسد ؟ 
يعنى هل هو بس الامتناع عن ممارسة الجنس قبل الجواز ؟
ولا الشرف ليه تعريف اكبر واوسع واشمل من مجرد اختصاره فى  الجسد ؟​ 
يعنى مثلا هل ممكن اعتبار الامانة شرف ؟ الضمير شرف ؟ حسن معاملة الاخرين شرف ؟ احترام الاخرين فى المجتمع شرف ؟ مساعدة الغير شرف ؟ حتى انفتاح العقل والثقافة والعلم شرف ؟​ 
لكن عندنا لما بتتسمع كلمة الشرف بيجى فى بال الناس شرف الاجساد فقط 
ومين ممكن يلوث جسده فى المجتمع غير المرأة ؟ مين بيتم الحكم على اخلاقه وشخصيته وكيانه ككل من خلال وجود او عدم وجود غشاء صغير فى جسدها غير المرأة 
فلا يهم اذا كانت مثقفة ومتعلمة ومهذبة ومساعدة للاخرين وعندها امانة وضمير فى العمل لا يهم اذا كانت شخصية مرحة وجميلة وجذابة كل ذلك لايهم فى حالة عدم وجود الغشاء والمشكلة انهم بيربوها على كده وان هى نفسها بتكون مقتنعة بكده 
الغشاء هو عنوانها ومش بس عنوانها هى ده عنوان كل اسرتها 
فكل العائلة حاطه شرفها وسمعتها عند البنت اذا اتأثرت سمعة البنت اتأثرت سمعة العائلة كلها برجالها ونسائها 
وده اللى بيخلى رجال الاسرة يصابوا احيانا بأذدواجية فى الحياة فممكن الاب يرتشى ويسرق فى عمله لكن يعتبر نفسه شريف وسمعته جيدة  ومحافظ على شرفه طالما ان بنته لازالت محتفظة بالغشاء فى جسدها 
الولد بيشيل شرف نفسه فقط اما البنت فبتشيل شرف العائلة كلها 
واخطائها لايمحوها الزمن ولا يمكن غفرانها كـأخطاء الرجل اللى بيعتبروها طيش شباب ​ 
وعلشان كده هى لازم تبقى واخدة بالها من كل تصرفاتها وافعالها وضحكتها ومشيتها ولبسها وطريقة كلامها وتعاملها مع الجنس الاخر لان كل حركة كل كلمة كل ضحكة كل هزار ممكن يترجم بطريقة اخرى غير المقصودة اصلا وده هيأثر على سمعتها وشرفها وعلى شرف العائلة كلها 
فتجد البنت نفسها فاقدة للعفوية والبراءة فى التعامل فهى بتتعامل مع الناس بالشوكة والسكينة خوفا من التفسيرات الخاطئة لتصرفاتها التى قد تمس سمعتها 
فتقع البنت تحت الضغط فى رغبتها انها تكون نفسها وان تعبر بعفوية عن نفسها واحلامها ورغباتها ان يكون لها اصدقاء من الجنس الاخر فى حدود مايليق دون ان يطلق عليها لقب قليلة الادب وبجحة ​ 
ربما تريد ان تستقل بحياتها وتعيش وحدها بعيدا عن اسرتها سواء فى نفس البلد او خارجها دون ان يطلقوا عليها الشائعات المقززة من افلام وخيالات عن احداث وقصص لاتحدث الا فى عقلهم المريض ​ 
ربما تريد ان تصرح لمن تحبه انها تحبه وترغب فى الزواج منه دون ان ينظر لها نظرة احتقار وانها قليلة الادب ومتربتش ​ 

وهكذا تفضل البنت تحت ضغط نفسى شديد فى محاولاتها للحفاظ على سمعتها وسمعة العائلة بأكملها وصورتها قدام الناس وتحافظ على نفسها من كلام الناس وتفسيراتهم الخاطئة صراع بين شخصيتها وعفويتها وبرائتها فى التعامل ورغبتها فى الانطلاق فى الحياة دون ان يتم الحكم عليها من مجرد كلمة قالتها او ضحكة ضحكتها 
ويفضل الضغط ده مستمر الى ان ربنا يلطف بيها وتتجوز  ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*ازيكم يا جماعه

اولا عشان محدش يفهمني غلط ولا حاجه انا مع الشرف طبعا...

بس احب اقولكم انه غشاء البكاره موجود عند القرده و كلب البحر و انثي الحوت ايضا

فهل يصح ان نسميها قرده عذراء او كلبة بحر عذراء او حوت عذراء؟ و هل القرد الذكر يهتم بوجود الغشاء او كلب البحر او ذكر الحوت

افيدونا افادكم الله يمكن عندهم مراسم للدخله البلدي هما كمان و احنا ما نعرفش؟؟؟

و يخلق مالا تعلمون....​*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههه ضحكتينى ياتروث 
ما هو ده اللى بنحاول نوصله انه لايمكن اختصار انسان كامل وكيان كامل فى مجرد غشاء


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:



هههههه ضحكتينى ياتروث 
ما هو ده اللى بنحاول نوصله انه لايمكن اختصار انسان كامل وكيان كامل فى مجرد غشاء 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماهو لو الغشاء بيتشال في حالة مابيجي شوية هوا شديد ، يبأة كلامك صح * *

انما لأنه بيتشال بطرق تانية خالص
فكلامك غلط
بالنسبالي
ولازم اختزل الشخص دة في الغشاء 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:



هل القرد الذكر يهتم بوجود الغشاء او كلب البحر او ذكر الحوت


​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

لا يهتم لأنه حيوان ، مش هيعرف يحكم على اخلاق شخص او تربيته من كونه عذراء او لا !* *

وما تعلمون دول مش حيوانات !
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

كيرلس فيه بنات بتتولد من غير غشاء 
وممكن الغشاء يتمزق لاسباب تانية غير الجنس ساعتها ازاى اقدر احكم على البنت من خلال الغشاء فقط ؟

طيب سؤال كمان الولد معندوش غشاء ازاى هتحكم عليه ؟
مكن يكون هو ايضا اقام علاقات قبل الجواز ولانه لايمكن كشفه بأى طريقة الا اذا هو اعترف انت تعتبره شريف فى حين انه لم يحافظ على جسده قبل الزواج 

ثانيا لنفترض انها اخطأت واقامت علاقة قبل الزواج وتابت وتغيرت هل المفترض انها تفضل تتحاكم على غلطتها بقية عمرها ؟ 
فى حين ان الولد فى المقابل يمكن ان يقيم علاقات لاحصر لها وبغض النظر عن انه لا يوجد وسيلة لكشفه فالمجتمع بيسامحه تماما ويعتبر ده طيش شباب وبيروح يتقدم لاحسن البنات وهى كمان ممكن تسامحه وتعتبر ان ده ماضى يمكن التغاضى عنه

ثم انا كلامى مش بنكر اهمية الحفاظ على الجسد ( سواء ولد او بنت ) من النجاسة والعلاقات قبل الجواز لان ده وصية الكتاب المقدس 
لكنى استنكر ان يكون كل تقييم البنت من خلال الغشاء فقط اللى ساعات ممكن يكون مش موجود زى ما انا قولت فوق 

ثالثا انا لااقصد من كلامى التركيز على الغشاء تحديدا لان انا قولت فى كلامى بردو ان اى تصرف بتتصرفه البنت بعفوية ممكن يترجم من المجتمع على انه قلة ادب رغم ان المقصود منه شئ تانى خالص 
انا هنا مش بتكلم عن الغشاء فقط لكن بتكلم عن فكرة تحميل البنت لوحدها شرف العائلة كلها بينما الولد يحمل شرف نفسه فقط 
المفروض ان الطبيعى كل واحد يشيل شرف نفسه لوحده ويتحمل النتائج


----------



## white.angel (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*جميل يا نانسى .. متابعه بشده   *

*بس صدقينى المشكله ان محدش مقتنع بالكلام دة ... لازم كل اسره تبدأ من نفسها ... 
او على الاقل العائلات القبطيه تتخلص من الثقافه الاسلاميه فى التعامل مع الانثى ... 
اكتر من كدة لا تنتظرى ... ومتقوليلش الدين ملوش علاقه ... لان 
الدين = الثقافه = الوطن العربى*

*لازم كل بنت تؤمن بنفسها ... بقدراتها ... ولو هى متربتش على كدة واهلها 
مسمحوش لها بهذه المساحه من الحريه ... تربى اولادها على كدة ... *

*انما ثوره وانقلاب ... متحلميش حتى *

*منتظره البقيه  *​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا ياوايت على متابعتك ومداخلتك 
ده شئ يشرفنى :ab4:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:



			كيرلس فيه بنات بتتولد من غير غشاء 
وممكن الغشاء يتمزق لاسباب تانية غير الجنس ساعتها ازاى اقدر احكم على البنت من خلال الغشاء فقط ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> *
> 
> *


 *

انا مبتكلمش عن حالات استثنائية
انا بتكلم في تعميمك انتي وتروث
اللي هو انا اخد حد مارس الجنس ومش Virgin ويبأة الموضوع بالنسبالي قشطة عادي ، ولا حتى اسألها هببتي كدة مع مين
ولو سألت او اهتميت ابأة متخلف واقل من دكر الحوت والقرد
اسف ، تفكير لا يمت المنطقية بصلة




Angel.Eyes قال:



			طيب سؤال كمان الولد معندوش غشاء ازاى هتحكم عليه ؟
مكن يكون هو ايضا اقام علاقات قبل الجواز ولانه لايمكن كشفه بأى طريقة الا اذا هو اعترف انت تعتبره شريف فى حين انه لم يحافظ على جسده قبل الزواج
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> *
> 
> *


 *

خلقة ربنا نعمل اية ؟
ولو ان في فحوصات بتثبت دة حاليا
بس خلقة ربنا كدة
وحصل ان البنت المنحرفة بتتعرف والولد لا
يباة نعمل اية ؟

ملحوظة بسيطة ، الراجل المنحرف بيبأة باين عليه جدا، ومفضوح اكتر من مليون غشاء تم فضُه !




Angel.Eyes قال:



			ثانيا لنفترض انها اخطأت واقامت علاقة قبل الزواج وتابت وتغيرت هل المفترض انها تفضل تتحاكم على غلطتها بقية عمرها ؟ 
فى حين ان الولد فى المقابل يمكن ان يقيم علاقات لاحصر لها وبغض النظر عن انه لا يوجد وسيلة لكشفه فالمجتمع بيسامحه تماما ويعتبر ده طيش شباب وبيروح يتقدم لاحسن البنات وهى كمان ممكن تسامحه وتعتبر ان ده ماضى يمكن التغاضى عنه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> *
> 
> *


*


دة بأة ع حسب الطرف التاني ف العلاقة
بالنسبالي انا ؟
لا مستحيل
مستحيل
مليون الف مستحيل





Angel.Eyes قال:



			ثم انا كلامى مش بنكر اهمية الحفاظ على الجسد ( سواء ولد او بنت ) من النجاسة والعلاقات قبل الجواز لان ده وصية الكتاب المقدس 
لكنى استنكر ان يكون كل تقييم البنت من خلال الغشاء فقط اللى ساعات ممكن يكون مش موجود زى ما انا قولت فوق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> *
> 
> *


 *

محستش دة ف كلامك اطلاقا ، ولا في الضحكة اللي ضحكتيها تعليقا على رد تروث * *
انتوا عملتوا غشاء البكارة كأنه في حد ذاته شيء متخلف 
مش تفكيرنا نحيته هو اللي متخلف !
دكر حوت ودكر قرد 
اية دة ؟
لا مهم
وربنا خلقه 
وربنا مبيخلقش حاجة عشان نضحك عليها ونقول انه تخلف 




Angel.Eyes قال:



			ثالثا انا لااقصد من كلامى التركيز على الغشاء تحديدا لان انا قولت فى كلامى بردو ان اى تصرف بتتصرفه البنت بعفوية ممكن يترجم من المجتمع على انه قلة ادب رغم ان المقصود منه شئ تانى خالص 
انا هنا مش بتكلم عن الغشاء فقط لكن بتكلم عن فكرة تحميل البنت لوحدها شرف العائلة كلها بينما الولد يحمل شرف نفسه فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> *
> المفروض ان الطبيعى كل واحد يشيل شرف نفسه لوحده ويتحمل النتائج * *
> *


 *


اتفق معاكي* *
المجتمع الشرقي بيشغلوا الجنس جدا
واي تصرف من البنت اللي هي ف نظروا الاداة المشبعة للجنس
هو تصرف جنسي بحت
رغم ان معظم البنات متقصدش

وطبعا منعممش عشان في بنات مش محترمين اطلاقا ...

*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

كيرلس انا مقولتش اصلا ان  بالغشاء شئ متخلف ولا وصفت اللى بيهتمو بيه انهم متخلفين متحملش هزارى مع تروث اكتر من معناه 
اللى ضحكنى فى كلام تروث كلامها بطريقة كوميدية عن القرد والحوت 

انت تسأل البنت اللى هترتبط بيها عملت ايه قبلك او متسألهاش ده شئ يرجعلك ومش من حقى اتدخل فيه واذا كانت عملت اى حاجة قبلك وانت قبلت او رفضت ده بردو شئ يرجعلك ومش من حقى التدخل فيه ولا وصفك انك ( سورى ) متخلف بسبب قرارك 
زى ماهى بردو ممكن تسألك عملت ايه من قبلها وممكن تقبل او ترفض ومش من حقى بردو اقول عليها متخلفة ايا كان قرارها 

انت بتقولى ان ربنا مبيخلقش حاجة علشان نضحك عليها ونقول انها تخلف ؟ هو انا ولا تروث ضحكنا على خلقة ربنا وقولنا انها فى حد ذاتها تخلف ؟ ولا كان ضحكنا ومفهوم كلامنا وواضح جدا من الموضوع اننا بنتكلم عن نظرة المجتمع للغشاء زى ماانت قولت مش على الغشاء فى حد ذاته 
الكلام ده تيجى تقولهولى لما اكون قولت ياجماعة بصراحة انا مش عارفه الغشاء ده فايدته ايه فى الحياة وهو بصراحة حاجة متخلفة جدا 
لكن انا مقولتش كده انا كل كلامى وكلام تروث على تعليق المجتمع على الغشاء واهتمامهم الزائد بيه واختزال البنت فقط فيه مع انى زى ماقولتلك ممكن يتمزق لاسباب تانية خالص 
ساعتها اذا تمزق لاسباب تانية غير الجنس مش يبقى من الظلم انى احكم عليها من خلال الغشاء فقط اللى تمزق دون اى ذنب هى عملته 

فى النهاية انا كلامى واضح اعتقد انى بتكلم عن سلوكيات ونظرة مجتمع   واذا مكانش واضح قبل انا وضحته اهو فى كلامى معاك 
وانى مش بتكلم عن وجهة نظرى ولا رأيى فى anatomy جسم الانسان وخلقة ربنا ليه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


			اللي هو انا اخد حد مارس الجنس ومش Virgin ويبأة الموضوع بالنسبالي قشطة عادي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا استاذ افهم هداك الله احنا مش بنتكلم عن ان السكس في المجتمع العربي قشطه قبل الجواز و يحرق ابو الشرف و كدا احنا بنتكلم عن اختزال مفهوم الشرف في مجرد الغشاء و العذريه في مجرد الغشاء و بس لانه فيه طرق اخري للبنت ممكن تكون بيها عذراء من ناحيه الغشاء و بس في حين انها ممكن تعمل حاجات لا تقتضي ذهاب عذريتها و تبقي كدا مسكت العصايه من النص انها قشطه شافت نفسها و في نفس الوقت عذراء ميه ميه....

هل لو اكتشفت بمحض الصدفه البحته جدا ان زوجتك(و العياذ بالله) كانت فيرجين و كل شئ بس يعني حصل في الامور امور هيحصل ايه وقتها؟؟؟ ربنا ما يجيب كدا بس سؤال يعني

احنا هنا بنتكلم عن اختزال مفهوم الشرف في الغشاء بس و في مفهوم ان شرف الولد ازلي لا يزول يعني يروح مع 30000 بنت و لسه شريف برضه و عفيف

طب ليه ساعتها لا يطلق عليه غير شريف

هل لان ليس له غشاء بكاره

اسمح لي بقي ساعتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تفكيرك انت الي هيبقي مش منطقي لان ربنا لما جاء يحرم الزنا ما قالش للست بس و ربطه بالغشاء

المسيح لما اتكلم عن الزنا قال ان حتي نظره الشهوه زنا 

مش كدا ولا ايه

تقوم انت يا راجل يا شرقي تمشي مع 4000 واحده و مصر انك شريف

انت ساعتها زاني برضه و غير شريف ولا تحرم علي غيرك وقتها ما احللته انت لنفسك

فهمت قصدي و فهمت مين بقي الي مش منطقي

و علي فكره لو كنت انت شاب امريكي لكنت العكس تماما 

احتقرت من هي عذراء

فمن هي عذراء حقيره في الغرب ....

ليه لان دا عادات و تقاليد عقيمه زي الشرق بالظبط و غير مربوطه بالمسيحيه برضه زي العادات الشرقيه بالظبط

الواحد المفروض يتقيد بدينه لان مجتمعه برضه مهما كان صح اكيد برضه عنده مفاهيم جائره يجب ان تصحح؟

فهمتني ولا لسه الحته الصعيدي؟​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:



كيرلس انا مقولتش اصلا ان  بالغشاء شئ متخلف ولا وصفت اللى بيهتمو بيه انهم متخلفين متحملش هزارى مع تروث اكتر من معناه 
اللى ضحكنى فى كلام تروث كلامها بطريقة كوميدية عن القرد والحوت 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> *
> 
> *


*

عدم اهتمام دكر القرد بالغشاء ، يخلية افضل من راجل بيهتم بالغشاء اللي ربنا خلقوا لأسباب كتير منها اننا نعرف نحكم على اخلاق بنت ، لو مكنتش حالة استثنائية

دة اللي وصلني من كلام تروث
وضحكتك
لو مش صح عدليلي عشان اعتذر فورا ً
بتكلم بأمانة





Angel.Eyes قال:



انت تسأل البنت اللى هترتبط بيها عملت ايه قبلك او متسألهاش ده شئ يرجعلك ومش من حقى اتدخل فيه واذا كانت عملت اى حاجة قبلك وانت قبلت او رفضت ده بردو شئ يرجعلك ومش من حقى التدخل فيه ولا وصفك انك ( سورى ) متخلف بسبب قرارك 
زى ماهى بردو ممكن تسألك عملت ايه من قبلها وممكن تقبل او ترفض ومش من حقى بردو اقول عليها متخلفة ايا كان قرارها 


أنقر للتوسيع...



عدم مسامحة البنت على حاجة زي دي ، مش تخلف
لو انا محافظ على نفسي عشانها
مبأش انا محافظ على جسمي عشانها وهي بتبيعه عشان متعة نص ساعة
هي هنا تبأة حيوانة ، مش مخطأة

انما التخلف ف التالي :
انا امارس الجنس ، ومش من حقها تزعل
وهي تمارس ، ومن حقي اسيبها

دة تخلف
ودة المفهوم التقليدي عند 99% من العرب .. بما فيهم الستات ذات انفسهم !






Angel.Eyes قال:



انت بتقولى ان ربنا مبيخلقش حاجة علشان نضحك عليها ونقول انها تخلف ؟ هو انا ولا تروث ضحكنا على خلقة ربنا وقولنا انها فى حد ذاتها تخلف ؟ ولا كان ضحكنا ومفهوم كلامنا وواضح جدا من الموضوع اننا بنتكلم عن نظرة المجتمع للغشاء زى ماانت قولت مش على الغشاء فى حد ذاته 
الكلام ده تيجى تقولهولى لما اكون قولت ياجماعة بصراحة انا مش عارفه الغشاء ده فايدته ايه فى الحياة وهو بصراحة حاجة متخلفة جدا 
لكن انا مقولتش كده انا كل كلامى وكلام تروث على تعليق المجتمع على الغشاء واهتمامهم الزائد بيه واختزال البنت فقط فيه مع انى زى ماقولتلك ممكن يتمزق لاسباب تانية خالص 
ساعتها اذا تمزق لاسباب تانية غير الجنس مش يبقى من الظلم انى احكم عليها من خلال الغشاء فقط اللى تمزق دون اى ذنب هى عملته 

أنقر للتوسيع...



برضو بتحكي ف حالة استثنائية

ببساطة عشان نخرج من اللــَــبس دة
هل تروث كانت تقصد الحالات الاستثنائية ، ولا بتتكلم ع الغشاء عموما ؟؟؟؟؟

اجابتك هتحدد كل حاجة 





Angel.Eyes قال:



فى النهاية انا كلامى واضح اعتقد انى بتكلم عن سلوكيات ونظرة مجتمع مش  واذا مكانش واضح قبل انا وضحته اهو فى كلامى معاك 
وانى مش بتكلم عن وجهة نظرى ولا رأيى فى anatomy جسم الانسان وخلقة ربنا ليه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *

احترم الرأي دة واتفق معاه جدا* *

اضافة : لو كان اهتمام الراجل بمحافظة البنت على جسدها شيء متخلف
ف انا اول متخلف في الوطن العربي بالكامل ...


*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:





يا استاذ افهم هداك الله احنا مش بنتكلم عن ان السكس في المجتمع العربي قشطه قبل الجواز و يحرق ابو الشرف و كدا احنا بنتكلم عن اختزال مفهوم الشرف في مجرد الغشاء و العذريه في مجرد الغشاء و بس لانه فيه طرق اخري للبنت ممكن تكون بيها عذراء من ناحيه الغشاء و بس في حين انها ممكن تعمل حاجات لا تقتضي ذهاب عذريتها و تبقي كدا مسكت العصايه من النص انها قشطه شافت نفسها و في نفس الوقت عذراء ميه ميه....

هل لو اكتشفت بمحض الصدفه البحته جدا ان زوجتك(و العياذ بالله) كانت فيرجين و كل شئ بس يعني حصل في الامور امور هيحصل ايه وقتها؟؟؟ ربنا ما يجيب كدا بس سؤال يعني

احنا هنا بنتكلم عن اختزال مفهوم الشرف في الغشاء بس و في مفهوم ان شرف الولد ازلي لا يزول يعني يروح مع 30000 بنت و لسه شريف برضه و عفيف

طب ليه ساعتها لا يطلق عليه غير شريف

هل لان ليس له غشاء بكاره

اسمح لي بقي ساعتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تفكيرك انت الي هيبقي مش منطقي لان ربنا لما جاء يحرم الزنا ما قالش للست بس و ربطه بالغشاء

المسيح لما اتكلم عن الزنا قال ان حتي نظره الشهوه زنا 

مش كدا ولا ايه

تقوم انت يا راجل يا شرقي تمشي مع 4000 واحده و مصر انك شريف

انت ساعتها زاني برضه و غير شريف ولا تحرم علي غيرك وقتها ما احللته انت لنفسك

فهمت قصدي و فهمت مين بقي الي مش منطقي

و علي فكره لو كنت انت شاب امريكي لكنت العكس تماما 

احتقرت من هي عذراء

فمن هي عذراء حقيره في الغرب ....

ليه لان دا عادات و تقاليد عقيمه زي الشرق بالظبط و غير مربوطه بالمسيحيه برضه زي العادات الشرقيه بالظبط

الواحد المفروض يتقيد بدينه لان مجتمعه برضه مهما كان صح اكيد برضه عنده مفاهيم جائره يجب ان تصحح؟

فهمتني ولا لسه الحته الصعيدي؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**


قبل مارد ع الكلام * *
احب اعرف انتي بتهزري ، 
ولا الحتة الصعيدي دي وصلني منها قصدك الصح ؟
لأني اشك انه في كناية اني غبي 
عايزك واضحة وصريحة 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*اتفق معك ان ربنا مش بيخلق حاجه غلط بس عارف خلق الغشاء ليه؟ عشان يمنع دخول السائل الامينوسي الذي في رحم الام في اعضاء البيبي البنت مسببا لها تعفنا في الاحشاء و التهابات ليس اكثر... 

و طبعا يبقي الغشاء دليل علي بكاره الفتاه انها لم تمارس العمليه كامله و لكنها قد كما قولت تلتف حول الوضع...

الطهاره في المسيحيه و مفهوها هو الحل و ليس شيئا اخر...لان المسيح ربط الطهاره بالروح قبل الجسد..و طبعا الجسد مهم محدش قال حاجه

هل كلامي يا ساده مجنون و مش صح ولا ايه ما تفهمونا؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اجابه واضحه و صريحه عن ايه ما فهمتش؟؟؟؟

انا كنت بهزر عن الحته الصعيدي دي لكن للاسف انت رد فعلك دوما ناشف علي الهزار منفعل في اي نقاش...

و اتهمتني كتير اني ناشفه للاسف...

قولي انت عايز تفهم ايه و انا افهمه ليك

سلام


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
هو أنآ ينفع أديكى تقييم على كل مشآركة ؟؟ 
*موضوع فى قمة آلأهمية *
وعندى كومنتآت قـــــد كدهـ
بس هحتآج موضوع تآنى أرد فيهـ عليكـِ 


بآلظبط مجتمعنآ بيشوف آلبنت .. (* كآئن نآقص* )
لآزم يشبكوآ فى ديلهـ سلسلة من " *معآييرهم* " علشآن يمنوآ عليهـ بآلأكتمآل
لآزم يتزوج ويخلف ويربى ويفضل طول حيآتهـ يثبت إنهـ جدير بآلفضل آلعظيم دآ
أمآ آلرجل رجل وبس .. حتى لو كآن لسهـ عندهـ 6 سنين ولآ يفقهـ آلألف من كوز آلدرهـ

طيب وبعدين ..؟
*آلبنت *- أى بنت -  *هى لوحدهآ آللى تقدر تدآفع عن حقوقهآ*
وطول مآ هى مغيبهـ بآلخدع آللى أنتِ ذكرتيهآ هنفضل بنلف فى دآيرة مفرغة لإن عمر آلمجتمع مآ هيمنحهآ حرية هى غير مدركة بوجودهآ
وأعتقد دآ دور آلوآعيآت بحقوقهم إنهم يوسعوآ نطآق معرفتهم دآ على غيرهم

وعلى فكرهـ *مش دآيماً إضطرآبهم بيكون حآلة عصآب *
صدقينى يآ آنجل مفيش إنسآن بيوصل لحآلة سلآم تآم دآخلياً أوخآرجياً *(* إلآ لو تقصدى آلحآلآت آلمزمنة للإضطرآب *)*
حتى آلإضطرآب دآ مؤشر طبيعى لتفآعلهـ مع آلآخرين وآلحيآهـ
لآزم يختلف ويندمج ويصآرع بفكرهـ وطموحهـ .. ويتأثر سلبياً أو أيجآبياً
كل دآ بيؤدى دورهـ فى تكوين ذآتهـ وبيسآعدهـ فى رحلة آلتعآرف مع نفسهـ


وشكراً جداً على آلطرح آلمميز 




*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

كيرلس انت بترجع تانى لنفس الموضوع ونفس الفكرة اللى وصلتك بالغلط عن ان انا وتروث بنتريق على الغشاء ونقول عليه فى حد ذاته تخلف وان الراجل المهتم بيه متخلف لانه مهتم ان البنت اللى هيرتبط بيها ديه الغشاء بتاعها تمزق بسبب الجنس ولا لا 
ورغم انى انا وضحت وجهة نظرى وتروث وضحت وجهة نظرها فى الموضوع انت بترجع تانى تتكلم فى نفس النقطة وكأن انا محتاجة تانى ابين موقفى وانا ضحكت ليه وايه غرضى من الكلام والموضوع وكأنى مقولتش حاجة فوق 

اعتقد انك محتاج تعتذر 

ثانيا بترجع تتكلم تانى على موضوع التخلف انك لو اهتميت ان البنت اللى هترتبط بيها عملت حاجة قبلك ولا لا مع انى قولت ان رفضك او قبلولك شئ يرجعلك ومش من حقى اوصفك بالتخلف ايا كان قرارك سواء رفض او قبول 

اعتقد انك محتاج تعتذر مرة تانية لانى لم اصفك بالتخلف ولا تدخلت فى قرارك اصلا ولا علقت عليه لان ديه حاجة متخصنيش  

تروث قالت فى كلامها ان البنت ممكن تمارس كل حاجة قبل الجواز وتفضل عذراء بردو ومحدش ممكن يعرف الا اذا هى اعترفت لشريك حياتها او عرف بالصدفة البحته 
اذن مسألة انى اختزل البنت فى الغشاء فقط اللى ممكن يتمزق لاى سبب او حتى يبقا موجود وسليم بس فى نفس الوقت البنت بردو مش محافظة على نفسها هى ديه المكشلة وهو ده الموضوع اللى بتكلم فيه ووضحته اكتر من مرة انى مش بتكلم عن الغشاء فى حد ذاته انما بتكلم عن اختزال البنت فيه وبس  

الموضوع ده توقفنا عنده كتير مع انى لم اقصد ان اناقش الغشاء فى حد ذاته لكن الموضوع اتقلب بس عن الغشاء مع انى ذكرت حاجات تانية فى كلامى عن مفهوم الشرف وسمعة البنت فى المجتمع


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

 *ومعلشى هتدخل فى حوآركو عن جزئية آلشرف مع إنى مش قريتهـ كآمل
بس عندى تعليق تآعبنى ولآزم أدلى بيهـ 

مآينفعش دآيماً فى حوآرنآ عن مفهوم آلشرف وآلفرق بينهـ عند آلبنت وآلولد
إننآ نفتكر إن دآ مطلب من آلبنت لتتسآوى مع تسيب " بعض " آلشبآب .. أو إن آلمجتمع يسآمحهآ زيهم

*كل إللى هى بتطلبهـ مسآوآة آلعقآب* .. *مش مسآوآة آلتجآوز*
مفيش شئ إسمهـ شقآوة شبآب .. ودآ أصلهـ رآجل مفيش حآجة تنقص منهـ

هم آلأتنين " إنسآن " لهـ مآ لهـ وعليهـ مآ عليهـ


 


*.،*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو يا نانسي طبيعي اوي يحصل احتكاك في النقاش من جانب الولاد و حقهم كمان يتعصبوا علينا لسبيين:

اولا دي تابوهات اجتماعيه و من يناقشها يعتبر سافل مشكوك باخلاقه يريد الانحلال عشان كدا الجهل استشري في مصر

ثانيا انها مسلمات اجتماعيه لم نعهد بها نقاشا من قبل...

عموما الانسان الواثق بنفسه فقط هو من يجرؤ علي النقااش بس للاسف this isn't the case في الوطن العربي لانك مطالبه تثبتي انك محترمه حتي بمجرد تجنب النقاش و السؤال...

شوفي بمجرد اننا حاولنا نوضح الحقيقه للي بيحصل ساعات اتعصبوا...

هل يا جماعه نناقش الاوضاع و الي بيحصل ولا نسكت و نحط راسنا بالرمل عشان فلان و علان ما يزعلوش؟​*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

سيكرت اشكرك على مداخلتك الاكثر من رائعة وكلامك صحيح فعلا عن ان المرأة كائن ناقص محتاج من يكمله وياريت تقولى وتتناقشى فى الموضوع حتى لو عملنا موضوع تانى جوه الموضوع من تعليقاتك فقط انتى عارفه انى بيهمنى رأيك جداااااااااا 
وشكرا على التقييم والمتابعة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

سيكرت وضحت جزء من كلامي اكتر لاني لا اجيد التعبير عن نفسي بالعربيه كويس رغم اني بتكلم عربي كويس الحمد لله

يمكن دا راجع لاني بتكلم انجلش اكتر؟

معرفش...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخ جرجس 2 دخل الموضوع....

يا ستار يا رب

انا هسكت احسن...


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

تروث طبيعى انه يحصل مشادات فى النقاش وكل واحد وضحوجهة نظره وهو يقصد ايه من كلامه واللى هيقرا هيفهم كل واحد يقصد ايه او حتى لو الواحد اتفهم  غلط ايه المشكلة ؟ المهم ان الواحد عارف نفسه كويس والمهم انه يعبر عن رأيه ويتناقش بحريه 

وبعدين معتقدش ان كيرلس اتعصب ولا زعل ولا حاجة وانتى كمان ارجوكى لاتزعلى ولا تتعصبى ولا حاجة ده مجرد نقاش وعرض وجهات النظر واحنا فى النهاية اخوات يعنى ومحدش بيشك فى حد 
اهدوا ياجماعة 
وياريت نغير النقطة ديه لاننا وضحناها بما فيه الكفاية وانا مكانش غرضى اصلا اننا نوقف عندها كل ده


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> ​ومعلشى هتدخل فى حوآركو عن جزئية آلشرف مع إنى مش قريتهـ كآمل​بس عندى تعليق تآعبنى ولآزم أدلى بيهـ ​
> مآينفعش دآيماً فى حوآرنآ عن مفهوم آلشرف وآلفرق بينهـ عند آلبنت وآلولد
> ...


 

سيكرت الرائعة معرفتش اقيمك على المشاركة ديه بس انتى وضحتى قصدنا بطريقة السهل الممتنع كعادتك اشكرك حقيقى 
 :new8:


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب نكمل 
 
( المرأة بحاجة للرقابة الدائمة ) ​ 
المرأة فى مجتمعنا كما وضحنا كائن ناقص فهى تحتاج طيلة الوقت الى من يراقبها ويحاسبها على تصرفاتها فالمهوم السائد انها اذا تركت لنفسها سيقودها ذلك للانحلال والانحدار الاخلاقى ​ 
ولذلك هى دائما فى حاجة الى من يراقبها وبحاجة دائمة الى تقديم كشف حساب عن تحركاتها واسباب تحركاتها وتصرفاتها حتى لو كانت بالغة وناضجة بينما الولد فى المقابل يفعل ما يحلو له دون ان يطالب احد بضرورة مراقبته او محاسبته او طلب منه كشف حساب عن تحركاته وتصرفاته وقراراته 
وقد يصل الامر الى قمة الاهانة للمرأة عندما يقوم اخيها الاصغر منها فى السن بمرافقتها فى كل مكان وكل نفس تأخذه ومحاسبتها ومراقبتها والتعليق على ملابسها وقد تصل الى انها تنتظر منه القبول او الرافض على اى امر من امور حياتها كعملها مثلا او خروجها مع صديقاتها 
بالرغم انها هى الاخت الاكبر وبالرغم من انها تخطت سن الرشد واصبحت امرأة وانسانة كاملة وعاقلة لها حرية الاختيار وتقرير المصير وتحمل النتائج ​ 
والمشكلة اننا لدينا فى عقليتنا ازمة حقيقية فلا يوجد عندنا وسطية اما اليمين او اليسار فعندما نتحدث عن حق المرأة فى تقرير مصيرها واختيار حياتها دون مراقبة مستمرة من احد فهذا يترجم تلقائيا فى عقول بعض الناس اننا نطالب بانحلال المرأة وتأتى الجملة الشهيرة انتو عايزينا نسيبكو تمشو على حل شعركم وعلى مزاجكم 
وكأنه لايوجد اى ثقة فى المرأة ( التى هى الام والاخت والزوجة ) انها لديها بداخلها كود اخلاقى يمنعها من ارتكاب الجرائم الاخلاقية والاخطاء الاخلاقية وهذا الكود الاخلاقى اقوى من 100 رقابة مشددة تفرض عليها من الاهل او الزوج حتى لو كانت سجن ابو غريب نفسه ​ 
وهكذا تستمر البنت تحت هذا الصراع النفسى بين احساسها بأنها كائن ناضج وعاقل وراشد ويستطيع ان يقرر مصيره بنفسه ويتحمل النتائج وبين المراقبة المفروضة عليها من الجميع وكأنها حيوان اليف فى المنزل يحتاج لمن يصوب له مساره ويعلمه مبادئ الحياة 
ولعل السبب هو ارتباط هذه المشكلة بموضوع الشرف اللى اتكلمنا فيه قبل ولا اود الرجوع اليه مرة اخرى 
وهكذا تقع البنت فى صراع بين احساسها بقيمتها الانسانية وحقها فى تقرير المصير وبين الامتهان واهانة الكرامة التى تتعرض لها بسبب المراقبة المستمرة التى تقول لها بشكل غير مباشر انتى ناقصة وغير جديرة بالثقة ​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب نكمل
> 
> ( المرأة بحاجة للرقابة الدائمة ) ​
> المرأة فى مجتمعنا كما وضحنا كائن ناقص فهى تحتاج طيلة الوقت الى من يراقبها ويحاسبها على تصرفاتها فالمهوم السائد انها اذا تركت لنفسها سيقودها ذلك للانحلال والانحدار الاخلاقى ​
> ...


*دى بقى بترجعنآ لنقطة تبعية آلمرأهـ *
 قبل آلزوآج تآبعة لأهلهآ وبعدهـ لزوجهآ .. وأى منهم ليهـ آلحق فى تحريكهآ وآلتصرف فيهآ

وآلمشكلة آلأكبر هى آلتفريق بين آلتوجية آلتربوى وآلنصيحة آلممزوجة بآلمحبة وآلخوف
وبين آلتوجية آلسلطوى وآلتحكم آلغير وآعى

آلأول مطلوب بل وضرورى لكن لمآ بيتحول للمفهوم آلتآنى .. مش بس مآبيجبش نتيجة
لكن كمآن بيدمر آلتربية وآلمحبة وكل آلمتطلبآت آلمهمة دى 

ولإنهآ " *نآقصة* " فى نظر آلبعض .. لآ وكمآن تآبعة ليهـ ومآ يشوبهآ هيرجعلهـ
فمش هتفرق آلطريقة آلمهم ينجو من آلمشكلة دى وخلآص



*.،*​
​


----------



## Critic (13 سبتمبر 2012)

عارفة المشكلة ايه يا انجيل
المشكلة ان اغلب المعارضين لللأفكار المطروحة هيكونوا بنات !!!
فى مجتمعنا : البنت اول عدو لنفسها فى قضية تحريرها !


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:



اجابه واضحه و صريحه عن ايه ما فهمتش؟؟؟؟

انا كنت بهزر عن الحته الصعيدي دي لكن للاسف انت رد فعلك دوما ناشف علي الهزار منفعل في اي نقاش...

و اتهمتني كتير اني ناشفه للاسف...

قولي انت عايز تفهم ايه و انا افهمه ليك

سلام

أنقر للتوسيع...


بسيطة انتي بتهزري* *
وانا قابل هزارك 
نصيحة : حطي اي ايموشن بيضحك ولا حاجة ، عشان يفهمني انتي بتهزري ولا بتتكلمي جد
ويفهم الناس عموما يعني 

اتهمتك كتير انك ناشفة !
ممكن ارد ردود كتير
بس ببساطة انا بقول لا ودة افتراء :d
انا قولتلك مرة واحدة بس
بس واضح انك شايلهالي ومدايقاكي
انا متأسف عليها
ولو اني شرحتلك ساعتها قصدي وقولتي انك فهمتي
لو انا مش فاكر وقولتلك اكتر من مرة انك ناشفة فكريني
ولو انا بكدب اقتبسي المشاركات وافضحيني
انا مرحب ف الحالتين ، وصدري اوسع من الاوضة اللي انتي قاعدة فيها :d

انا دايما منفعل ؟
يمكن برضو
رأيك ويحترم :d
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:



			كيرلس انت بترجع تانى لنفس الموضوع ونفس الفكرة اللى وصلتك بالغلط عن ان انا وتروث بنتريق على الغشاء ونقول عليه فى حد ذاته تخلف وان الراجل المهتم بيه متخلف لانه مهتم ان البنت اللى هيرتبط بيها ديه الغشاء بتاعها تمزق بسبب الجنس ولا لا 
ورغم انى انا وضحت وجهة نظرى وتروث وضحت وجهة نظرها فى الموضوع انت بترجع تانى تتكلم فى نفس النقطة وكأن انا محتاجة تانى ابين موقفى وانا ضحكت ليه وايه غرضى من الكلام والموضوع وكأنى مقولتش حاجة فوق 

اعتقد انك محتاج تعتذر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> *
> 
> *


*

ولو اني مش مقتنع اطلاقا بضحكتك وموضوع دكر القرد ودكر الحوت ، الا ان الاعتذار لو هيخليكي مرتاحة فمش هيتعبني
اوك يافندم
انا متأسف جدا 




Angel.Eyes قال:



			ثانيا بترجع تتكلم تانى على موضوع التخلف انك لو اهتميت ان البنت اللى هترتبط بيها عملت حاجة قبلك ولا لا مع انى قولت ان رفضك او قبلولك شئ يرجعلك ومش من حقى اوصفك بالتخلف ايا كان قرارك سواء رفض او قبول
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> *
> 
> اعتقد انك محتاج تعتذر مرة تانية لانى لم اصفك بالتخلف ولا تدخلت فى قرارك اصلا ولا علقت عليه لان ديه حاجة متخصنيش  * *
> 
> *


*

انا قولت فين ان انتي قولتيلي يا متخلف ؟
هو انتي لو قولتيلي يا متخلف انا هكمل معاكي نقاش ؟!:new6:
دة حتى ابأة متخلف فعلا!
لا
انا بقولك بس لو كنت هحافظ ع نفسي وهي لا ، فدة مسموش تخلف
انما اكون بغلط زيها ، واحاسبها وهي متحاسبنيش ، فدة تخلف
ولو اهتمام الراجل بعذرية خطيبته او زوجته اسمه تخلف ، فانا اول متخلف في الوطن العربي

دة كل الكلام اللي انا قولت فيه كلمة " تخلف " ، ومجبتش سيرتك خالص !

الا باة لو انتي من جواكي كنتي قاصدة اني متخلف ، والموضوع طلع منك بطريقة لا شعورية في الرد دة :new6:

عموما للمرة التانية
لو اعتذاري هيريحك
فمش هيتعبني اطلاقا
انا متأسف جدا جدا جدا لأبعد الحدود




Angel.Eyes قال:



			تروث قالت فى كلامها ان البنت ممكن تمارس كل حاجة قبل الجواز وتفضل عذراء بردو ومحدش ممكن يعرف الا اذا هى اعترفت لشريك حياتها او عرف بالصدفة البحته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> *
> اذن مسألة انى اختزل البنت فى الغشاء فقط اللى ممكن يتمزق لاى سبب او حتى يبقا موجود وسليم بس فى نفس الوقت البنت بردو مش محافظة على نفسها هى ديه المكشلة وهو ده الموضوع اللى بتكلم فيه ووضحته اكتر من مرة انى مش بتكلم عن الغشاء فى حد ذاته انما بتكلم عن اختزال البنت فيه وبس  * *
> 
> *


 *

وانا قولت اني موافقك الرأي في الحالات الاستثنائية
انما رد تروث الاولاني مكنش بيتكلم عن حالات استثنائية
والرد دة هو اللي انا علقت عليه !!!!!

لو مفهمتيش التلات سطور اللي فوق دول
هنفضل انا وانتي نجري ورا بعض في دايرة مش هتخلص للصبح ، وانا بكرة يوم اجازتي ولازم انام :new6:



Angel.Eyes قال:



			الموضوع ده توقفنا عنده كتير مع انى لم اقصد ان اناقش الغشاء فى حد ذاته لكن الموضوع اتقلب بس عن الغشاء مع انى ذكرت حاجات تانية فى كلامى عن مفهوم الشرف وسمعة البنت فى المجتمع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 * *

دة موضوعك وانتي حرة تماما تختاري الموضوع اللي نشوفو منك او نناقشك فية

سلام .. 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اوكى ياكيرلس انا وضحت قصدى من كلامى وضحكى مع تروث وانت مش مقتنع ديه حاجة ترجعلك :new8: its out of my hand انى اقنعك 
وانا مش ملزمة انى اقنعك ولا انت مجبر انك تقتنع  والاعتذار مش هيخلينى مرتاحة لانى مش تعبانة ومنتظرة الاعتذار علشان استريح انت اللى عرضت الاعتذار وانا وافقت على عرضك 

متقولنيش كلام انا مقولتهوش ولا تتدخل فى مقاصدى طالما انا مقولتهاش علنا فى الموضوع يبقا مش من المفروض انك تقول (الا لو كنتى انتى تقصدى كذا وكذا) لانك متقدرش تحكم انا اقصد ايه لانك مدخلتش جوه تفكيرى 
وانا اتكلمت عن التخلف لانك كررت الفكرة مرتين رغم عدم اعتراضى عليها اصلا او تعليقى عليها وقولتلك انت حر انت  اللى كررت كلمة متخلف وتخلف مش انا فحبيت اوضحلك انى مقولتش عليك ابدا ولا اقصد انك متخلف لا سمح الله ايا كان رأيك وقرارك 

انا مش بطلب منك الاعتذارات الكتير انت اللى قولت انك مستعد تعتذر فديه فرصتى يعنى  ولازم استغلها :new8:

اكيد انا اللى بختار الموضوع اللى نتناقش فيه شكرا على تفهمك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


			هنفضل انا وانتي نجري ورا بعض في دايرة مش هتخلص للصبح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلمه و اديك قولتها...

عموما الاختلاف في الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه ولا الاختلاف هيخليك تبص لي علي اني مش محترمه ولا انا هبص لك علي انك متخلف و محجر و غبي (زي ما اتهمتني اني بلمح عليك)

الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضيه...

بس طالما حضرتك ارتضيت النقاش في المواضيع الساخنه جدا فتوقع الاتي:

ناس تخالفك الراي خالص

ناس تخالفك في جزئيه معينه و موافقاك علي اغلب كلامك

ناس بتتفهم غلط(زي قصدي الي مش عارف يوصلك)

ناس هتوافقك خالص

ناس هتتعصب عليك...


هوا النقاش كدا في اي مكان في العالم بالذات في النت

بس انا لا ارضي ان اناقش اي موضوع الا هنا علي منتدي الكنيسه لاني هلاقي ناس محترمه و بترد باسلوب راقي زيك كدا لان اغلب شباب مصر في النقاش مدمنين شتايم انت تعلمها جيدا لا طاقه لي ان اسمعها اساسا 

تخيل بقي لو ناقشت الموضوع دا في مكان تاني...

اسرح بخيالك بقي و تخيل الي هيحصل

سلام​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

> وانا قولت اني موافقك الرأي في الحالات الاستثنائية
> انما رد تروث الاولاني مكنش بيتكلم عن حالات استثنائية



ههههههههههههههههههه ما هي اصلها اختصاصات في النقاش:fun_lol: 

نانسي تمسك الحالات الاستثنائيه و انا اروح معممه علطول عالكل هههههههههه:new8: تعمل فيا ايه بقي:fun_lol:

تقول ايه بقي بنات مجانين عايزين الشنق و الحرق و الضرب و ياريت يا ريت الضرب بالرصاص في استاد زي افغانستان ايام طالبان

قال بنات شرقيات تتناقش قال:boxing: والله و النمل طلع له سنان :t19:

اجري يا بت يا نانسي غوري قشري الكوسه و انا همسح الحمام عشان دي وظيفتنا الاصليه :t39:


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> عارفة المشكلة ايه يا انجيل
> المشكلة ان اغلب المعارضين لللأفكار المطروحة هيكونوا بنات !!!
> فى مجتمعنا : البنت اول عدو لنفسها فى قضية تحريرها !


 
انا عارفه ياكريتك وكلامك صحيح وانا كنت اتكلمت قبل كده على ان عقلية المرأة فى مجتمعنا هى ايضا عقلية ذكورية 
بس زى ما انت شايف بردو ان فيه بنات واعية دخلت الموضوع وعلقت ودافعت عن حقوقها 
شكرا لمداخلتك ومتابعتك :new8:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

يصدعونا ويزعجونا باننا مظطهدات
وان كرامتنا مممسوح بها الارض  ولازم نثور لكن يقدسون ذا الغشاء كأنه 
ضمان لهم ياليل عقول الغريبه طبعا لما الوحده تعترض على اختزال 
الشرف في الغشاء يقولون دي بتقول كده عشان ناويه نيه سوده 
مايعرفوش ان كل بنت شريفه هي اللي تحب وتحترم جسدها 
اكثر من اي كائن اخر ولكن الفكره كلها عدم اختزال 
اخلاق ومحاسنها الكثيره على شئ واحد

بالنسبه ان المراه بحاجه للمراقبه الاهالي ما يعتبرونها مراقبه 
بقدر ما هو خوف عليها بقدر ماهو انعدام ثقه في العالم 
الخارجي الاهل متاكدين من اخلاق بنتهم وعندهم ثقه كامله 
فيها لكن ماعندهم ثقه في مجتمع الخارجي
مربين بنتهم على الفضائل ولكن مش متاكدين من تربية الاخرين لعيالهم
وبما اننا عايشات في مجتمع اطفالا ورجالا ونساء وكبار يقدسون
 ذا الغشاء ويربطون فيه الاخلاق يزيد خوفهم على بنتهم ان يحصل لها
 اي شئ وتنعدم حياة بنتهم بالاضافه ان البنات مش حمل 
بهذله وتعب في دنيا
هذه واحده من تبريراتهم الجواب هو ان لازم يتركونها تتعرض 
وتخوض التجربه وهي في النهايه انسانه راشده لكنهم في النهايه 
اهل اب وام ويخافون على قطعه منهم مو على لوح خشبي عشان
كذا طلعت الفكره الغريبه زوجوها بدري نرتاح ونتطمن على بيت زوجها 
هذا الفعل يعتبر انانيه من بعض الاهالي لانهم تطمنو من وجهة
 نظرهم لكن استعجلو لها شقاء المسؤليات اللي ما تخلص او زوجوها مثلا لواحد
مو كفؤ لها ينكد عليها العيش في حياتها المعادله هذه ماراح تنتهي
وما راح نتخلص من عاطفة الاهل وخوفهم علينا اللي ما نحس فيه نحن
مره كنت اتابع برنامج انجليزي المذيع يحل فيه مشاكل الاسره كان مستقبل
 اسره مكونه من ثلاث بنات وولد مشكلجي مدمن وفاشل دراسيا
ووالدتهم طبعا.. الكل بما فيه اخواتهم والمذيع اتفقو على ان اصلاحه
هو طرده من بيتها اذا زارها هو شئ اللي ماقدرت عليه بالعكس كان زمان
كلما يجي لها تحط له الاكل قدام باب البيت من غير ما يعرفون البنات 
واول ما يعرفون يبهدلونها ويمسحون فيها الارض لان في نظرهم 
هي سبب هم اخواته مايحسون لكن الام تحس وحتى مو قادره
 تلتزم بعلاجه خوفا عليه من التشرد مع انها تعرف انها تآذيه
 ولازم تتركه يفوق لكن قلبها مو مطاوعهاعشان كذا صعب نفهم الاهالي 

النشأه وطريقة التربيه لها دور ايضا نحن عايشين في مجتمع مترابط
الاهل مسؤلين عن تعليمنا والاتفاق علينا وحتى تزويجنا كل شئ ونحن
مسؤلون منهم عندما يكبرون ويحتاجون لنا هذه ثقافه مجتمع صعب تتغير
الغرب مثلا في  الاستقلال هناك له ثمن يدفعه الانسان مجرد 
ما البنت تستقل بعد المدرسه تتحمل هي مصاريف حياتها ودراستها وكل 
شئ يتعلق في حياتها وتخوض الحياه بمرها وحلوها
نحن ايضا عندنا هذا الحلو والمر في عاداتنا
من الاخر مافي شئ وردي ومثالي  في العالم 


> وهكذا تستمر البنت تحت هذا الصراع النفسى بين احساسها
> بأنها كائن ناضج وعاقل وراشد ويستطيع ان يقرر مصيره بنفسه
> ويتحمل النتائج وبين المراقبة
> المفروضة عليها من الجميع وكأنها حيوان اليف فى المنزل يحتاج لمن
> ...


مش ضروري ان الشخص الراشد مو محتاج لمن يوجهه وينصحه احيانا
هم دائما عندهم تقديرات في حساباتهم ماهي في حسباننا نحن بالمره 
اقولج تجربتي بما اني في مجتمع محافظ لما قلت للوالد والوالده
ابغي ادرس في بريطانياما اعترضو بالمره سمح لي اختار الجامعه بكيفي
وعشاني اشترى بيت 
طبعا الحين بتقولين واو رجل منفتح هو نفسه ذا الرجل رفض لاختي 
التؤام تدرس في امريكا 
والسبب حسب تقديره انا شخصيتي قويه ما انقاد بسهوله وعقلي 
مع عندي هو اللي يمشيني 
بينما هي عكسي شوي وتثق بالناس بسهوله ممكن ما تتحمل وتعاشر
مجتمع ما يدللها مثل ما هي متعوده

لكن ثقته في شخصيتي ما منعته من التاكد من اني في محل ثقه
مو يرميني وسط مجتمع غريب ويقعد يحط رجل على رجل
كثير كان يجي كل شهر او شهرين
ينط لي يتاكد ان الامور ماشيه بسهاله وانا فاهمه وش قصده
ولا ازعل ولا اتضايق الى ان تاكد بالفعل اني قادره اعتمد على
نفسي وبطل المراقبه دي الوقت انا اللي اترجاهم يزورني
انا اخذتها من باب ان الوالد خايف علي مو على اساس انه مو واثق 
مني غيري يمكن ياخدها من ذا الباب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

بجد رائعة يا Angel.Eyes

كأنك بتتكلمى على بالظبط

كنت قبل الزواج ماما كانت ح تموت عايزة تزوجنى

المهم مرة إتقدم لى عريس ما فيهوش حاجة مناسبة لى 

فرفضته .................عادى

بصيت لاقيت إعلان الحرب علىّ

و ماما بتقول لى ممكن أفهم رفضتيه ليه 

قولت : ممكن تقول لى أقبله ليه 

بابا : أنا قولت إنها واخدة ألَم فى نفسها ....بتتأمرى على إيه .....شوفى نفسك فى المرايه ...و إنتى رفع الفتلة ....دا مين دا أصلا اللى ح يوافق بيكى

و إنهال على الكلام من جميع النواحى ..............و لأن ما بحبش أتكلم كتير او أدخل فى حوارات غير مجدية 

إتكتمت 

المهم

جه عريس تانى .........عادى نظام صالونات

بابا بيقول لى : ها إيه رأيك

أنا : شوف إنت رأيك إيه و اللى ح تقول له أنا موافقة بيه

بابا : لأ لازم تقول لى رأيك

أنا : مش مناسب

بابا : ييييييييييييييي أنا شايفه كويس

أنا : خلاص اللى إنتوا عايزينوا إعملوه أنا زهقت

بابا : خلاص ح أحدد ميعاد خطوبة 

و إستسلمت مرة تانى بغبائى و إتخطبت

المهم حصلت مشاكل فى الخطوبة بين العريس من ناحية ....و أبوية من ناحية تانية

فقال لى بابا : لازم نفك الخطوبة

أنا : ما قولنا من الأول

بابا : خلاص :ranting:

أنا : أنا على فكرة بنى آدمة ...........مش عروسة لعبة 

و كان يوم فك الخطوبة دا ...............ما أقساه .............مسكت كل دموعى ....:new2:......لأنى برغم إنه ما كانش مناسب .....لكنى كنت إرتبطت بيه عاطفيا ..............

و ياليتهم إتعلموا الدرس

تكرر العرسان و تكررت الخطوبات ......و أنا فى كل مرة كالعروسة اللعبة 

فى أثناء هذه السنين جاءت لى فرصة للسفر للخارج للدراسات العليا

و بصراحة كنت ح أطير من الفرحة

لاقيت بابا و ماما ......رافضين جدا لموضوع السفر لوحدى 

و إزاى و إزاى 

و بغبائى ما سافرتش برضوا .......................غباء

و زاد تمسكهم بفكرة زواحى قبل أن أسافر أو حتى أفكر فى السفر 

و فى الاخر إتزوجت بشخص غير مناسب بكل المقاييس ...:a82:..بل و الاسوأ فى كل العرسان السابقين

و لما حد يسألنى إيه رأيك فى الزواج ...........اُصاب بالخرس

و لما واحدة مخطوبة تيجى تسألنى عن رأيى فى مشكلة حدثت بينها و بين خطيبها 

بدلا من أعطيها حل ............أقول لها فكى الخطوبة أفضل من زواج فاشل


----------



## Samir poet (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
دا انتو عاالم مصيبة كارثة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:



اوكى ياكيرلس انا وضحت قصدى من كلامى وضحكى مع تروث وانت مش مقتنع ديه حاجة ترجعلك :new8: its out of my hand انى اقنعك 
وانا مش ملزمة انى اقنعك ولا انت مجبر انك تقتنع  والاعتذار مش هيخلينى مرتاحة لانى مش تعبانة ومنتظرة الاعتذار علشان استريح انت اللى عرضت الاعتذار وانا وافقت على عرضك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> *
> 
> متقولنيش كلام انا مقولتهوش ولا تتدخل فى مقاصدى طالما انا مقولتهاش علنا فى الموضوع يبقا مش من المفروض انك تقول (الا لو كنتى انتى تقصدى كذا وكذا) لانك متقدرش تحكم انا اقصد ايه لانك مدخلتش جوه تفكيرى * *
> وانا اتكلمت عن التخلف لانك كررت الفكرة مرتين رغم عدم اعتراضى عليها اصلا او تعليقى عليها وقولتلك انت حر انت  اللى كررت كلمة متخلف وتخلف مش انا فحبيت اوضحلك انى مقولتش عليك ابدا ولا اقصد انك متخلف لا سمح الله ايا كان رأيك وقرارك * *
> ...


 *

انا بصراحة مش قادر اقتبس كل جزء و ارد * *

بس هقولك 3 حاجات :
1- انتي اللي قولتيني كلام في الرد اللي فات ، مش انا اللي قولتك ، لما قولتي اني بقول انك بتقوليلي انت متخلف 
2- بيعجبني فيكي جدا ثقافة " انا مش ملزمة اقنعك وانت مش مجبر تقتنع " بجد لو كل الناس زيك كان زماني رايح السما وبطلت خطايا عصبية وشتيمة 
لأن في ناس بتحط نفسها في مكان الواصي على الواحد ولازم تقنعوا برأيها
3- ايموشنات القلوب دي لية ، انا مش ببعتلك اي حاجة تدل حتى اني مستطلفك 
شرقي بأة وبفكر غلط عن البنت 
ههههههه
رغم ان النقاش يبان حاد بنا ، بس بأمانة انا متعصبتش اطلاقا 
وبحب جداً اتكلم مع الناس اللي زيك 
متشكرين يافندم على الفرصة العظيمة دي 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> 
> كلمه و اديك قولتها...* *
> 
> ...


*

هقولك ملحوظة
الجملة دي مبتتقالش الا لما يكون النقاش حاد شوية ، او في واحد هيفسد قضية الود 
هههههههههه
تخيلي معايا لو اتنين بتناقشوا بهدوء ومحدش بيعيب ف التاني 
هيقول الجملة دي ؟




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:



			بس طالما حضرتك ارتضيت النقاش في المواضيع الساخنه جدا فتوقع الاتي:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> 
> ناس تخالفك الراي خالص* *
> 
> ...


*

وهو انا زعلان عشان انتي خالفتيني الرأي ؟
ولا انا زعلان اصلا  ?

ماشي اقبل تتعصبي وتقولي رأيك وكل حاجة
انا استوقفتك بس لما حسيت بتلميح " الغباء " او " نشوفية الدماغ " بكلمة " صعايدة " وحبيت اعرف بتهزري ولا الكلام بيفلت منك
اظن من حقي جداً لو حسيت انو بيتلمحلي ، اني اوقف كلام !
اة ممكن تتعصبي عليا ، بس مش شرط تشتميني 
بس طالما بتهزري انا قابل هزاررررررررررررررررك جدا ، يا صعيدية انتي 




*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> 
> بس انا لا ارضي ان اناقش اي موضوع الا هنا علي منتدي الكنيسه لاني هلاقي ناس محترمه و بترد باسلوب راقي زيك كدا لان اغلب شباب مصر في النقاش مدمنين شتايم انت تعلمها جيدا لا طاقه لي ان اسمعها اساسا * *
> 
> ...


*


فعلا* *
مستوى الحوارات والنقاشات بين العرب متدني جداً حتى في اللقاءات الرسمية الدبلوماسية
ثقافة ربنا يرحمنا منها ! او نغيرها !

انا مبسوط اني بناقشك
ومش زعلان ، ومش متعصب ومش اي حاجة من التخيلات دي 
انا لما بتعصب بتعب اصلا ، فهتعب لية  
ما ف داهية الغشاء ياستي طالما كدة 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *دى بقى بترجعنآ لنقطة تبعية آلمرأهـ *​
> قبل آلزوآج تآبعة لأهلهآ وبعدهـ لزوجهآ .. وأى منهم ليهـ آلحق فى تحريكهآ وآلتصرف فيهآ​
> وآلمشكلة آلأكبر هى آلتفريق بين آلتوجية آلتربوى وآلنصيحة آلممزوجة بآلمحبة وآلخوف
> وبين آلتوجية آلسلطوى وآلتحكم آلغير وآعى​
> ...


 
كلامك مظبوط يا سيكرت المرأة دايما تابعة والمشكلة انهم مش بيفرقو بين النصح والارشاد بحب وبين التدخل وفرض الرأى والسيطرة بحجة الحب والخوف 
شكرا لاضافتك ياقمر


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يصدعونا ويزعجونا باننا مظطهدات
> وان كرامتنا مممسوح بها الارض  ولازم نثور لكن يقدسون ذا الغشاء كأنه
> ضمان لهم ياليل عقول الغريبه طبعا لما الوحده تعترض على اختزال
> الشرف في الغشاء يقولون دي بتقول كده عشان ناويه نيه سوده
> ...


 
هيوف شكرا على مداخلتك الرائعة جدا بجد 
وشكرا على تفهمك بخصوص قصدى من موضوع الغشاء انه لايجب اختزال كائن كامل فيه 

بالنسبة لخوف الاهل انا عارفه ياهيفاء ان الاهل بيحبونا وبيخافوا علينا وديه حاجة احنا اوقات مش بنقدر نستوعبها 
بس زى ماقولت لسيكرت فى فرق بين النصح والارشاد والحب وبين التسلط وفرض الرأى بحجة الحب 
فيه ناس بتفرض رأيها زى ماحكت ايرينى بحجة انها بتحب وخايفة على اولادها بينما هما فى الحب ده بيدموروا اولادهم للابد مسمعتيش عن من الحب ماقتل ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بجد رائعة يا Angel.Eyes





+إيرينى+ قال:


> كأنك بتتكلمى على بالظبط
> 
> كنت قبل الزواج ماما كانت ح تموت عايزة تزوجنى
> 
> ...




ايرينى انا بصراحة مش عارفه اقولك ايه انا بجد عاجزة عن الكلام والتعبير قدام تجربتك ديه لان مفيش كلام ممكن يتقال 
بجد im speechless 
انا اسفة اذا كنت قلبت عليكى المواجع :Love_Mailbox:
وشكرا انك شاركتينا تجربتك


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب ياكيرلس هرد عليك بردو فى نقط :
 
1- انت مقتنع ان انا قولتك وانا مقتنعة انك قولتنى it doesn't matter المهم ان كل واحد made himself clear للتانى ان انا وضحتلك انى مش اقصد لاسمح الله اوصفك بالتخلف ( لانى حسيت من كتر ما انت كررتها انك متخيل ان انا بوصفك او بلمح عليك بالوصف ده ) وانت وضحتلى انك مفهمتش الحمدلله من كلامى انى بوصفك بالتخلف انما كنت بس بتوضح وجهة نظرك 

2- ايموشنات القلوب لانى عارفه ان الكلام على الانترنت من غير ايموشنات ممكن يبان انه عصبية او خناقة لان احنا مش بنتكلم وجها لوجه علشان تفهم وتشوف تعبيرات وشى ونبرة صوتى وانا بتكلم فممكن كلامى يتاخد بمحمل غلط وده اعتقد هو سبب المشاكل والخناقات بين الناس على الانترنت 
انا عارفه انك مش مستلطفنى

3- حتى لو انت اتعصبت ايش المشكلة ؟ النقاش عصبك او انت ممكن تكون بتتعصب بسرعة او ممكن يكون فيه حاجة تانية معصباك او ممكن اى حاجة شو خصنى انا ؟ طالما انك مشتمتنيش ولا اهنت شخصى خلال عصبيتك its  not my business 
وانا عارفه انك مش متعصب ولاحاجة ومفيش حد محتاج يقدم تقرير او كشف حساب عن عصبيته ولا زعله ولا فرحة ولاخنقته مش محتاجين نقدم كشف حساب عن مشاعرنا 

4- انا اللى بشكرك على وقتك فى النقاش معايا شكرا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:



طيب ياكيرلس هرد عليك بردو فى نقط :
 
1- انت مقتنع ان انا قولتك وانا مقتنعة انك قولتنى it doesn't matter المهم ان كل واحد made himself clear للتانى ان انا وضحتلك انى مش اقصد لاسمح الله اوصفك بالتخلف ( لانى حسيت من كتر ما انت كررتها انك متخيل ان انا بوصفك او بلمح عليك بالوصف ده ) وانت وضحتلى انك مفهمتش الحمدلله من كلامى انى بوصفك بالتخلف انما كنت بس بتوضح وجهة نظرك 

2- ايموشنات القلوب لانى عارفه ان الكلام على الانترنت من غير ايموشنات ممكن يبان انه عصبية او خناقة لان احنا مش بنتكلم وجها لوجه علشان تفهم وتشوف تعبيرات وشى ونبرة صوتى وانا بتكلم فممكن كلامى يتاخد بمحمل غلط وده اعتقد هو سبب المشاكل والخناقات بين الناس على الانترنت 
انا عارفه انك مش مستلطفنى

3- حتى لو انت اتعصبت ايش المشكلة ؟ النقاش عصبك او انت ممكن تكون بتتعصب بسرعة او ممكن يكون فيه حاجة تانية معصباك او ممكن اى حاجة شو خصنى انا ؟ طالما انك مشتمتنيش ولا اهنت شخصى خلال عصبيتك its  not my business 
وانا عارفه انك مش متعصب ولاحاجة ومفيش حد محتاج يقدم تقرير او كشف حساب عن عصبيته ولا زعله ولا فرحة ولاخنقته مش محتاجين نقدم كشف حساب عن مشاعرنا 

4- انا اللى بشكرك على وقتك فى النقاش معايا شكرا  




أنقر للتوسيع...

* *

انتي كدة رائعة * *
العفو 
*


----------



## تيمو (14 سبتمبر 2012)

> بيهتم بالغشاء اللي ربنا خلقوا لأسباب كتير منها اننا نعرف نحكم على اخلاق بنت ، لو مكنتش حالة استثنائية



لو كان هذا هو هدف ربنا من خلق هذا الغشاء ، يبقى إله ظالم وعنصري ويُفكّر بطريقة شرقية ذكورية  لأنه وضع مقياس للحكم على أخلاق جنس دون آخر يبقى متحيّز وغير عادل .. بالتأكيد هدف الخلق لا علاقة له لقياس الأخلاق ، لأن الأخلاق مسيحياً لها مقياس واضح وهو طريقة تفكير الشخص التي لاحقاً ستترجم إلى تصرفات 

.........

بنظري يا انجيل أن التحرر لا يبدأ بالشيء الصادم كالحرية الجسدية ، وإنما الأمر يأتي (آز إي باكج) بمعنى عندما يقبل المجتمع عمل المرأة خارج بلادها أو السفر بعيد عن أهلها لإكمال دراستها أو السكن في المكان الذي تختاره بعيد عن أهلها ، بمعنى آخر: استقلاليتها وحريتها في السكن والعمل والدراسة ، وعند التوقّف عن الحكم على أخلاقها من طريقة لبسها أو مشيتها أو لمجرد أنها تُدخّن أو تشرب الكحول ، عندما يتحقق كل هذا لن يكون عندها قيمة لأي نوع من الأغشية بما فيها الغشاء البلازمي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


MeToo قال:



لو كان هذا هو هدف ربنا من خلق هذا الغشاء ، 


أنقر للتوسيع...



اخطأت خطأ فادحا مشترطق الاطراف* *
بص انا قولت اية ؟

			 				بيهتم بالغشاء اللي ربنا خلقوا لأسباب كتير منها اننا نعرف نحكم على اخلاق بنت ، لو مكنتش حالة استثنائية 			 		
 لأسباب كتير منها
لأسباب كتير منها
لأسباب كتير منها
لأسباب كتير منها


ايوة بالظبط كدة انا قولت انو سبب من ضمن اسباب وليس الكل 

ثواني ،
اهو : 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ثوانى ياجماعة لو سمحتوا لااريد للعودة للحديث عن الغشاء مرة اخرى زى ماوضحت قبل لان ده مش غرضى من الموضوع 
مش معقول مش هنشوف من كل الموضوع غير الغشاء بس 
شكرا لتفهمكم :Love_Mailbox:

ميتو هرجع للرد على مداخلتك 
شكرا


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2012)

MeToo قال:


> بنظري يا انجيل أن التحرر لا يبدأ بالشيء الصادم كالحرية الجسدية ، وإنما الأمر يأتي (آز إي باكج) بمعنى عندما يقبل المجتمع عمل المرأة خارج بلادها أو السفر بعيد عن أهلها لإكمال دراستها أو السكن في المكان الذي تختاره بعيد عن أهلها ، بمعنى آخر: استقلاليتها وحريتها في السكن والعمل والدراسة ، وعند التوقّف عن الحكم على أخلاقها من طريقة لبسها أو مشيتها أو لمجرد أنها تُدخّن أو تشرب الكحول ، عندما يتحقق كل هذا لن يكون عندها قيمة لأي نوع من الأغشية بما فيها الغشاء البلازمي


 
كلامك مظبوط ياميتو انا بتكلم فى الموضوع ككل على نظرة المجتمع للمرأة انها كائن تابع وانها ملكية خاصة للاسرة وللزوج فيما بعد وعلشان هى ملكية خاصة زيها زى قطع الاثاث بيتحكمو ويحركوا فيها على حسب رغباتهم هما ونظرتهم هما للامور دون النظر الى رغبتها هى او احلامها هى 
لما المجتمع يتخلى عن نظرته للمرأة ككائن تبعى او زينة فى البيت والاسرة ساعتها سيتوقف عن محاصرتها ومراقبتها والتحكم فى احلامها بل وكبت احلامها وشخصيتها الحقيقية وفرض عليها دور معين فى الحياة لا يجب ان تخرج عنه وبالتالى سيتوقف عن مراقباتها والحكم عليها اخلاقيا من مجرد كونها  كائن جنسى يتم الحكم عليه من غشاء فقط .


----------



## girgis2 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> الاخ جرجس 2 دخل الموضوع....
> 
> يا ستار يا رب
> 
> انا هسكت احسن...



  
​


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *ومعلشى هتدخل فى حوآركو عن جزئية آلشرف مع إنى مش قريتهـ كآمل
> بس عندى تعليق تآعبنى ولآزم أدلى بيهـ
> ...





Angel.Eyes قال:


> سيكرت الرائعة معرفتش اقيمك على المشاركة ديه بس انتى وضحتى قصدنا بطريقة السهل الممتنع كعادتك اشكرك حقيقى
> :new8:





MeToo قال:


> لو كان هذا هو هدف ربنا من خلق هذا الغشاء ، يبقى إله ظالم وعنصري ويُفكّر بطريقة شرقية ذكورية  لأنه وضع مقياس للحكم على أخلاق جنس دون آخر يبقى متحيّز وغير عادل .. بالتأكيد هدف الخلق لا علاقة له لقياس الأخلاق ، لأن الأخلاق مسيحياً لها مقياس واضح وهو طريقة تفكير الشخص التي لاحقاً ستترجم إلى تصرفات
> 
> .........
> 
> بنظري يا انجيل أن التحرر لا يبدأ بالشيء الصادم كالحرية الجسدية ، وإنما الأمر يأتي (آز إي باكج) بمعنى عندما يقبل المجتمع عمل المرأة خارج بلادها أو السفر بعيد عن أهلها لإكمال دراستها أو السكن في المكان الذي تختاره بعيد عن أهلها ، بمعنى آخر: استقلاليتها وحريتها في السكن والعمل والدراسة ، وعند التوقّف عن الحكم على أخلاقها من طريقة لبسها أو مشيتها أو لمجرد أنها تُدخّن أو تشرب الكحول ، عندما يتحقق كل هذا لن يكون عندها قيمة لأي نوع من الأغشية بما فيها الغشاء البلازمي





Angel.Eyes قال:


> كلامك مظبوط ياميتو انا بتكلم فى الموضوع ككل على نظرة المجتمع للمرأة انها كائن تابع وانها ملكية خاصة للاسرة وللزوج فيما بعد وعلشان هى ملكية خاصة زيها زى قطع الاثاث بيتحكمو ويحركوا فيها على حسب رغباتهم هما ونظرتهم هما للامور دون النظر الى رغبتها هى او احلامها هى
> لما المجتمع يتخلى عن نظرته للمرأة ككائن تبعى او زينة فى البيت والاسرة ساعتها سيتوقف عن محاصرتها ومراقبتها والتحكم فى احلامها بل وكبت احلامها وشخصيتها الحقيقية وفرض عليها دور معين فى الحياة لا يجب ان تخرج عنه وبالتالى سيتوقف عن مراقباتها والحكم عليها اخلاقيا من مجرد كونها  كائن جنسى يتم الحكم عليه من غشاء فقط .



*
ويا ترى بقى ده مطالبه بالمساواة في العقاب أم بالمساواة في التجاوز ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2012)

اخ جرجس اعتقد حضرتك قريت كويس رأى سيكرت اللى انا وافقت عليه ( يعنى هو ضمنيا رأيى انا بردو ) وهى بتقول بالحرف ( كل اللى بتطلبه مساواة فى العقاب وليس مساواة فى التجاوز ) 
فلا ارى اى داعى للسؤال 
وبعدين الموضوع اصلا زى ماحضرتك شايف لا هو على المساواة ولا الثواب ولا العقاب ولا هو على الشرف والاخلاق اصلا هو مجرد فضفضة ورصد لنظرة المجتمع للمرأة وماتعانيه هى من هذة النظرة ومن سلوكيات المجتمع نحوها ( واظن هذا من حقنا ) 
الا اذا كنت حضرتك تريد ان تأخذ الموضوع ليصبح موضوع عن المساواة والثواب والعقاب والشرف والاخلاق ومفهوم الشرف فهذا لن يحدث لان الموضوع مش عن كده اصلا وده مش غرضى من الموضوع 
شكرا لتفهمك


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> ويا ترى بقى ده مطالبه بالمساواة في العقاب أم بالمساواة في التجاوز ؟؟؟
> 
> *​


*طيب وأيهـ فى كلآم آنجل أو ميتو يتعآرض مع دهـ* ..؟

يآ أستآذنآ آلفآضل
مش معنى إننآ نتركـ للبنت حرية آلأختيآر فى تحديد مصير حيآتهآ
يبقى دآ إيجآز للخطأ أوآلتجآوزآت

لإن ببسآطة دآ مش حقهآ لوحدهآ
دآ كمآن حق آلرجل أو بمآ أدق حق " *آلإنسآن* "

بعدهآ بقى سوآء أخطؤآ أو أصآبو دآ يرجع ليهم هم ولفكرهم وقنآعآتهم

فمش لإن خطأهم وآرد .. فـ أمنعهم أحتيآطياً من حقوقهم ..*!!!*



*.،*

​


----------



## the shepherd (14 سبتمبر 2012)

انا بس كان عندي تعقيب صغير​ 
كنت اتمني ان يبذل الرجل فقط " القليل " من الجهد الجبار الذي يبذله لنقد افكار المرأة و تبرير معاداته لمطالبها المشروعة و غير المشروعة و محاولاته الغير متوقفة لتصيد اخطائها ​ 
و يوجه ذلك القليل لمحاولة تفهم مشاعرها و آلامها العميقة التي طالما كانت و مازالت مهمشة بالنسبة له​


----------



## girgis2 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*
شوفوا يا جماعة

أنا عارف ان كلامي هيزعلكم

لكن لازم نعرف حاجة مهمة وهي اننا في منتدى مسيحي وفي شباب وشابات صغيرين في سن المراهقة مش بالقدر الكافي من التوعية والفهم المسيحي الحقيقي لما هو يليق بأولاد الله وما هو لا يليق لأنه من العالم

لما يجوا يقروا الكلام ده ممكن يختلط عليهم الأمر ومش هيفرقوا كويس

أنتوا ناس فاهمين وعارفين كويس الصح من الغلط وحريتكم هتستغلوها صح

لكن هل كل الناس فاهمين كدة زيكم ؟؟؟

هو ده اللي أنا خايف منه

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2012)

كلامك يا اخ جرجس مزعلناش لكنه خرج عن السياق 
كما وضحت قبل وهوضح تانى الموضوع فضفضة عن مشاكل المرأة اللى بتعانيها فى المجتمع ورصد لتعامل المجتمع مع المرأة 
والمفترض من هذا الموضوع هو الفضفضة اولا من جانبنا ومحاولة التفهم لمشاعرنا ومشاكلنا من الجانب الاخر وليس الغرض منه الكلام عن الاخلاق ونظرتناللاخلاق وتعريفها وكيفية تعاملنا وتصرفنا فيها 
 
لا تقلق على من يقرأون الموضوع من صغار او كبار فمن يحب ان يرى شئ يراه لانه كما قال الكتاب المقدس كما شعر فى نفسه هكذا هو 
الانسان يرى الامور الخارجية بصورة تعكس نظرته الداخلية اصلا لها 
امام لوحة واحدة يقف اثنان واحد يراها قبيحة ومسفة والاخر يراها جميلة ورائعة 
فالكلام واضح وواضح اننا لا ندعو ولا نقول ان المفروض كل الناس تروح تعمل علاقات قبل الزواج مثلا 
وهو مطالبة ولا دعوة مننا للمرأة بممارسة الجنس قبل الزواج 
لكن كلامنا واضح وانا كررتها مع كيرلس اكتر من مرة ان المفروض الانسان ( ذكر وانثى ) يحافظ على جسده قبل الجواز لان ديه وصية الكتاب 
لااعتقد ان ممكن بعد هذا الكلام اللى قولناه ممكن يحصل اى لبس عند البعض الا اللى عايز انه يحصله لبس من الموضوع لان اللبس موجود فى عقله هو اصلا 

ارجوك اخ جرجس لا اريد تحويل الموضوع عن مساره فكما ترى هو فضفصة ورصد لاحوال المجتمع 

اشكرك لتفهمك و خوفك على الاخرين ا

انتهى


----------



## girgis2 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> انا بس كان عندي تعقيب صغير​
> كنت اتمني ان يبذل الرجل فقط " القليل " من الجهد الجبار الذي يبذله لنقد افكار المرأة و تبرير معاداته لمطالبها المشروعة و غير المشروعة و محاولاته الغير متوقفة لتصيد اخطائها ​
> و يوجه ذلك القليل لمحاولة تفهم مشاعرها و آلامها العميقة التي طالما كانت و مازالت مهمشة بالنسبة له​


*
على فكرة أنا عايز أقولك على حاجة

معظم الأفكار اللي طرحتها الأخت أنجل في الموضوع بيعاني منها الراجل زي ما بتعاني منها المرأة

مفيش فرق كبير

الراجل برضة عليه ضغط من المجتمع انه لازم يتجوز والا هيقولوا عليه مش طبيعي وأكيد عنده مشكلة وكأن الظروف الاقتصادية للشباب زي الفل أو انه هو نفسه عايز يؤجل الموضوع ده شويه حتى

الراجل برضة عليه حمل ومسئولية بيت وأسرة وأولاد والمسئولية دي مش هتخليه يحقق كل أحلامه وطموحاته

الراجل برضة يحتاج لتقدير مجهوده وعطائه ولو ملقاش التقدير ده هيعيش تعيس وحزين في حياته الزوجية

الراجل برضة مفيش اهتمام بيه لتعريفه من وهو شاب ما هي مسئولية بيت وأسرة وزوج وأب وعشان كدة بيتصدم لما يشوف الواقع مخالف لتوقعاته واذا كان مفيش اهتمام كافي بالبنت لتعريفها بمسئولية الأم والأولاد فالراجل بقى مفيش اهتمام بيه من أساسه في النقطة دي

*​


----------



## girgis2 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

> فالكلام واضح وواضح اننا لا ندعو ولا نقول ان المفروض كل الناس تروح تعمل علاقات قبل الزواج مثلا
> وهو مطالبة ولا دعوة مننا للمرأة بممارسة الجنس قبل الزواج
> لكن كلامنا واضح وانا كررتها مع كيرلس اكتر من مرة ان المفروض الانسان ( ذكر وانثى ) يحافظ على جسده قبل الجواز لان ديه وصية الكتاب
> لااعتقد ان  ممكن بعد هذا الكلام اللى قولناه ممكن يحصل اى لبس عند البعض الا اللى عايز  انه يحصله لبس من الموضوع لان اللبس موجود فى عقله هو اصلا



*مش هي دي النقطة اللي لفتت نظري فيما اقتبسته

بس طالما لا تريدين الخوض في هذا الكلام فأنا هسكت احتراماااا لرغبتك

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> شوفوا يا جماعة
> 
> أنا عارف ان كلامي هيزعلكم
> ...



*ما تخافش حضرتك اوي كدا لعده اسباب

ان النت مليانه بذائات و المراهق مش مستني موقعنا النضيف يخشه يقري فيه النقاشات دي لكي يشعر بالاثاره النت مليانه ببلاوي الله اعلم بها

ثانيا نحن نتكلم بانضف الالفاظ و بنناقش افكار محترمه و مشروع نناقشها

ثالثا بدل ما نهرب من الحقائق نواجهها لان اكيد كل مجتمع و له سلبياته و عيوبه و مفاهيمه التي يجب ان تصحح و لازم المراهق يتكون عنده الوعي بدري


نورتنا بوجودك

سلام لك​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يصدعونا ويزعجونا باننا مظطهدات
> وان كرامتنا مممسوح بها الارض  ولازم نثور لكن يقدسون ذا الغشاء كأنه
> ضمان لهم ياليل عقول الغريبه طبعا لما الوحده تعترض على اختزال
> الشرف في الغشاء يقولون دي بتقول كده عشان ناويه نيه سوده
> ...



*يا عاااااااااااااااااااالم يا هوووووووووووووووووووووه هيفاء فهمت قصدنا و الاخت ايريني كمان

بس الشباب راسهم و الفين سيف يفهموا قصدنا

او بمعني اصح مش عايزين يفهموا احنا عايزين نقول ايه

هل دا من الخوف لاننا بنات و بنتكلم ولا لان الموضوع حساس فبيناقش بتحفز

الاخت هيفاء ردها بينم عن فهم للموضوع

انا لما جيت اناقش اخلاق الست و غيره

يا لهوووووووووووووووووي قامت الدنيا لمجرد نقاش الموضوع

ليه؟

لان ردودي لم تقرا بتمعن و لم يقرا ما بين السطور او خوفا من مواجهه واقع معاش فعلا

سلام لكم​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هقولك ملحوظة
> الجملة دي مبتتقالش الا لما يكون النقاش حاد شوية ، او في واحد هيفسد قضية الود
> ...





> ما ف داهية الغشاء ياستي طالما كدة



لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 

لا ابدا مش للدرجه دي

بس يا كيرلس انا لا متعصبه عليك ولا حاجه و انت علي العين و الراس و انا سعيده ايما سعاده ان شاب شرقي مصري وافق يشارك في حوارنا الجرئ بدون:

ان يسئ الظن بينا

ان يشتمنا كما يحدث في منتديات كتيره

ان يبعت لينا رسائل خاصه مليئه بالسخافه كما يحدث في منتديات كثيره و يقولنا بقي انتوا بنات طالعين فيها افتحوا الكام و الهبل دا ههههههههه

ان يكون متحجرا رافضا للنقاش متهربا من الواقع


صحيح فيه خلافات في الراي او مش خلافات...هو سوء فهم

بس طريقه نفاشك تدل علي اصلك الطيب الراقي و انت مش اي حاجه غير كدا الحمد لله...لا احسبك غير ذلك

اما الاخ جرجس 2 زعل مني اوي و اقتبس ردي الي بقول فيه الاخ جرجس دخل الموضوع و حط ايموتيكون وشوش ابتسامتها فاتره

احب اقول للاخ جرجس والله العظيم كنت بهزر مع حضرتك مش اكتر لان دا عشم الزماله ولو حضرتك موش عايز انا اسفه...

و من الردود الي فعلا كانت ردود فاهمه رد الاخت هيفاء اشكرها جدا...

صافيين كدا؟

تمام

افسح بق المجال للقمر صاحبه الموضوع تكمل بقي

يالا سلام


----------



## girgis2 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ما تخافش حضرتك اوي كدا لعده اسباب
> 
> ان النت مليانه بذائات و المراهق مش مستني موقعنا النضيف يخشه يقري فيه النقاشات دي لكي يشعر بالاثاره النت مليانه ببلاوي الله اعلم بها
> 
> ...



*
معاكي جدااا في اللي قولتيه ده

وهو ده كان غرضي من مشاركتي اللي حضرتك اقتبستيها

شكرااا على ذوقك ومحبتك واحترامك

سلام لكي
**
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخ جرجس...

اتمني ان تكون الامور علي ما يرام و حضرتك مش زعلان مني

علي فكره انا طريقه كلامي كدا هههههههههه مش لحاجه والله

انا ال accent كدا بس

يالا صلواتك بقي من اجلي

تحياتي ليك

سلام​*


----------



## girgis2 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

> اما الاخ جرجس 2 زعل مني اوي و اقتبس ردي الي بقول فيه الاخ جرجس دخل الموضوع و حط ايموتيكون وشوش ابتسامتها فاتره
> 
> احب اقول للاخ جرجس والله العظيم كنت بهزر مع حضرتك مش اكتر لان دا عشم الزماله ولو حضرتك موش عايز انا اسفه...


*

أنا مش زعلان ولا حاجة ومفيش داعي تحلفي

لو كان الهزار كدة فهزري براحتك عادي يعني

بالعكس دا أنا قعدت أضحك أول ما شوفت مشاركتك دي

ودي كانت ابتسامة حقيقية مش فاترة ولاحاجة

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا بتكلم فى الموضوع ككل على نظرة المجتمع للمرأة انها كائن تابع *وانها ملكية خاصة للاسرة وللزوج فيما بعد*


*ليس المرأة فقط ...معظمنا بيتعامل مع أولاده كأنهم ملكية خاصة ...حتى بعد ما يتخرجوا ..هتعمل اية ؟ *
*هتشتغل فين ؟ لأ الشغلانة دى مش مناسبة ..لآء العروسة دى مش حلوة *
*بيحصل مع الولد كدة فما بالك بالبنت ؟*



> وعلشان هى ملكية خاصة زيها زى قطع الاثاث بيتحكمو ويحركوا فيها على حسب رغباتهم هما ونظرتهم هما للامور دون النظر الى رغبتها هى او احلامها هى


*مش عايزين برضه نظلم الأهل قوى معانا بالشكل دة ..*
*لأنه فى النهاية بينظروا الى مصلحة الأولاد خاصة البنات ..*
*ممكن النظرة دى تكون ( زيادة حبتين ) ..خوف شديد ( أوفر ) ..*
*ومن الحُب ما قتل *



> *وفرض عليها دور معين فى الحياة* لا يجب ان تخرج عنه وبالتالى سيتوقف عن مراقباتها والحكم عليها اخلاقيا من مجرد كونها كائن جنسى


*مش المجتمع اللى بيفرض يا آنجيل*
*دى الحياة اللى بتفرض*
*المجتمع دوره هنا هو ( الصياغة ) ليس إلا *
*أو ما  يُطلق عليه بـ " آليات التنفيذ " ...هو دة الفارق بين المجتمعات المتقدمة والمتخلفون فى الأرض *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا اقرا 9 صفحات ليه ؟؟؟ ها ليييييييه ؟؟؟ هو انا شايفة قدامى ربع متر اما اقرا كل دة .. حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل فيكو يا بُعدا :t32:....

بعد ما قريتهم ... حلو الموضوع بجد يا انجل و متابعة بقوة ..

بس للاسف لو قولت رأيى هتفضلو تضربو فيا لحد ما يبانلى صاحب .. و انا فعلا مش قادرة اتضرب دلوقتى اصبرو اشد حيلى و اجى اتضرب بمزاج :smil12:*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*مين يقدر يضربك يا شقاوه قلم و انا موجوده ! طب يبقي حد بس يهوب ناحيتك و انا اكسره هههههههههههه​*
ما عدا لو الي قرب منك دا يبقي من اصحاب البدله الحمراء اي الاداره ساعتها مش هملك من امري شئ هههههه


----------



## Anas2 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

أنا اشفق جدا على المرأة العربية لما تعانيه, ولا أعرف كيف تتحمل كل هذا..
الرجل الشرقي يتدخل في كل ما يخص المرأة حتى لبسها ويعتبرها أحد ممتلكاته وبضاعة بتاريخ صلحية (غشاء البكرة).. المرأة عليها ضغط كبير يجب أن تتزوج عندما تتزوج يجب أن تنجب عندما تنجب يجب أن يكون ولد إذا تطلقت مصيبة لأنها أكيد فيها عيب إذا ترملت الكل يطمع فيها.. هذا غير التحرشات وقلة الأدب, والكارثة انك لما تتكلم مع اي حيوان لما تتحرش يرد "أصل لبسها إستفزني" يا حلاوتك يعني هي الجاني وانت البريء, مع أن كل البنات تتعرض للمعاكسة حتى المنقبة..
 لما رجعت لمصر مع عائلتي ورأيت ما تتعرض له اختي في كل مرة تخرج اخذتها للمطار وأرجعتها لفرنسا وحدها وطلبت منها ألا ترجع لمصر أو لأي بلد عربي مهما حصل...

أما قضية الغشاء فأنا أتعجب كيف صرنا في 2012 والرجل الشرقي ما زال مهتما  به حتى لو أقام هو ألاف العلاقات المهم أن تكون زوجته أو حتى حبيبته مختومة  بطابع العروبة البدوية. الإزدواجية المقيتة......

التغيير لن يكون إلا يعد مدة طويلة, وأكيد ليس في زماننا, لذلك أي إمراة تريد العيش بسلام فلتذهب للغرب بدل من أن تضيع حياتها في الشرخ الأوسخ.


----------



## تيمو (15 سبتمبر 2012)

> لما المجتمع يتخلى عن نظرته للمرأة ككائن تبعى او زينة



المجتمع لم يتوقف عن شيء ، لأن المرأة هي عدوة نفسها ، وهي من تروّج لهذه النظرة والتبعية للرجل ، أليست المرأة هي الأم التي تُربّي الأجيال على التفرقة بين مهام البنت والولد ؟ وهي ذاتها التي تبدأ سلسلة: *عيب وما يصحش إنتي بنت ، وللود عيب ما يصحش تبكي انتا ولد*؟ والمرأة أي الأم هي ذاتها التي تفتخر بابنها المصاحب ألف بنت، على أساس صار رجل؟

التغيير يبدأ منكم ، والظالم الأوحد للمرأة هي إمرأة ، هي وحدها القادرة على صناعة التغيير المطلوب لو ربّت الأجيال القادمة على المساواة ..

طلعتي انتي نانسي يا بت  

بس خلاص


----------



## تيمو (15 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> ويا ترى بقى ده مطالبه بالمساواة في العقاب أم بالمساواة في التجاوز ؟؟؟
> 
> *​





المساواة بكل شيء ، هناك شيء اسمه حرّية فردية ، وطالما هذه الحرية لا تؤثّر علينا كأفراد مجتمع بالإيجاب أو السلب ، يبقى المساواة بكل شيء ، نحن لن نقوم بدور النهي عن المنكر والأمر بالمعروف ، لأن المسيحية تتعامل مع الشخص كشخص عاقل يُدرك تبعيات تصرفاته وعواقبها دون حاجته لمن يمسك (القنوة) و (العصا) له لتطبيق ((الفضائل))

فتعريف التجاوز نسبي ، بمعنى شخص يرى العودة للبيت بعد الساعة 10 ليلاً تجاوز ، آخر قد يراه أمر عادي حتى العودة بعد الساعة12 ليلاً ، لذلك لا تستطيع أن تكتب جملة كهذه ولا يوجد بالأساس اتفاق على تعريف "التجاوز" ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*مبدئيًا زى ما قولتلك فى المشاركة اللى فاتت .. الموضوع حلو و عاجبنى بس عندى معاه كام نقطة صغننة كدة .. و ربنا يديكى الصبر عليا بقا :beee:

كل نقطة لوحدها موضوع مستقل .. بس اما تجمعيهم سوا .. تحسى الدنيا فجأة قلبت أسود و ننزل بتتر " و الله يا زمن لا بأيدينا زرعنا الشوك ولا روينا يا زمن " :scenic:

أول فكرة اتكلمتى عن العصاب و التعرض له .. مفيش حد مبيتعرضش لضغط نفسى عالى راجل او ست .. مينفعش نقصر المرض على المرأة بسبب التحديات اللى بتواجهها نتيجة لاعراف او تقاليد .. بعض الرجال يصابون بالمرض نتيجة لاى ضغط عصبى شديد و ان كانت المرأة صاحبة النسبة الاعلى بالاصابة به نتيجة لطبيعتها النفسية الهشة فى كثير من الاوقات و الموضوع يرجع لتركيبة هرمونية الى حد ما و طريقة تربية و نشأة من الاخر مش دلع ... فمينفعش اقول اة اصل مجتمعنا الظالم هو السبب فى اصابة المرأة بقا .. بدليل ان نسبة المرض فى دول العالم كلها فى تزايد مستمر و خصوصًا بين النساء بغض النظر عن اختلاف الثقافات .. 

تانى فكرة .. تحقيق الاحلام .. للاسف مينفعش نطبق بعض الحالات و نعتبرها القاعدة العامة .. اة فيه شخصيات طموحة كانت تتمنى تحقق احلامها و متمسكة بيها لاخر لحظة فى عمرها و ناس تانية كل حلمها هو اسرتها و ولادها .. و متقوليش مفيش عشان انا اعرف ناس كل هدفهم يشوفو ولادهم احسن ناس و اسالهم طب ايه احلامهم مفيش غير ولادهم يكونو مبسوطين و بيتهم يفضل كويس .. و مينفعش نقلل من شأن الناس دى و نقول انهم غير طموحين او سلبيين .. الموضوع يختلف باختلاف شخصية البنت او المرأة و طموحها الشخصى .. عايزة تحقق ايه ؟؟ و ميولها الشخصية ايه ؟ 

الفكرة التالتة .. على رأى جدودنا الجواز دة سُنة الحياة .. هما مش بيتمنو بس للبنت الجواز .. صدقينى لو راجل اتأخر فى الجواز بيتغسل بكلامهم .. مش عايز تتجوز ليه ؟ يعنى ايه مش لاقى بنت الحلال هو انت مبيعجبكش العجب ؟ مستنى اما تعجز و مفيش واحدة تقبل بيك ؟ ولا خايف يكون فيك حاجة ؟ ولا عايز تعيش عمرك تلعب بديلك و انت مش أد المسئولية و دى مش رجولة و كلام كتير مالهوش لازمة .. دة غير الامهات يا ابنى عايزة افرح بيك قبل ما اموت و الاسطوانات المشروخة دى و تعيطلها شوية و هكذا .. الفرق هنا بس ان الراجل يقدر يتقدم و ياخد الخطوة فى حين ان البنت هى المٌنتظِر .. و صدقينى مشكلة الشباب متفرقش كتير عن مشكلة البنات .. انا فيه شباب فى عيلتى هيموتو و يتجوزو و مش لاقيين بنت مناسبة ! البحث كمان مشكلة و ضغط عصبى على الولد اللى نفسه يرتبط و مش عشان كلام الناس و بس لا عشان احتياجه الشخصى الملح بتكوين أسرة و احتياجه الجنسى الاكثر الحاحًا من البنات كمان ( سورى لصراحتى )

على فكرة كلامى اللى فوق مش دفاعًا عن الشباب ولا تقليل من الضغط العصبى اللى على البنات .. كل ما فى الامر اننا مش بنشوف حوالينا بحيادية .. لو وقفنا فى وسط الطريق زى ما الانوثة و ضغوطها صعبة و المجتمع بيحملها فوق طاقتها فهو مش راحم الراجل بالرغم انه مجتمع ذكورى الا العادات و التقاليد سيف على رقبة الكل .. الثقافة الشرقية نار بتحرق فى الاتنين فى البنات و فى الشباب باختلاف الطرق .. و استنى اسمعينى لاخر الكلام فى المشاركات الجاية و هتفهمينى ...*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفكرة الرابعة .. فيه مثل شعبى شهير بيقول " اللى بيتكلم مجنون و المستمع عاقل " ما اللى يقول ان الجواز هو السعادة الابدية يقول وهى مفيهاش عقل ؟؟ هى طلعت شيطانى ولا اتربت فى أسرة و عش زوجية والدها و والدتها ؟ هل هما عايشيين فى شهر العسل بعد عشرين سنة و اكتر جواز ؟ مشافتش مشاكل مادية او اختلاف رأى او حتى مضايقة خارجية جم طلعوها فى البيت و رد فعل الطرف التانى ؟ مين من البنات في بيتها مش شغالة حمامة السلام بين والدها و والدتها فى كل مشكلة و تفضل رايحة جاية و تهدى و تصالح ؟؟ دة واقع هى عايشاه .. فلو حد قالها غيره و صدقته يبقى هى الغلطانة انها انسانة حالمة غير واقعية .. و هتتصدم فى الكارير بتاعها و فى اى حاجة جديدة تدخلها مش شرط الجواز بس .. المشكلة هنا فى شخصية البنت نفسها مش ذنب مجتمع .. هى اللى غيبت عقلها بقصد داخلى منها و صدقت شوية كلام بيعارض واقع ملموس هى عايشاه .

الفكرة الخامسة .. هى مدخلتش مستشفى ولادة و تسمع صوت اى واحدة على السرير صارخة بالصوت الحيانى " منك لله انت السبب فى اللى انا فيه .. الهى تتقطع زى ما بتقطــــــــــــع يا بعيد :yahoo: ".. و كإنه اغتصبها مش متجوزها .. طيب كلام جد بقا مفيش حد حواليها لسة جايب بيبى ؟ و بتسمع صويته ليل و نهار و محدش قالها اة الصدر من أكتر الاماكن حساسية للالم و ان البيبى و هو بيرضع بيقرص و بيضغط و ان الموضوع فعلا مؤلم ! طب مشافتش واحدة بترضع و عمالة تكشر من الالم ؟؟ امال هما بيدوهم ببرونات ليه :2: و بعدين لو مرضعتش طبيعى هى الخسرانة .. الرضاعة الطبيعية هى اللى بتقلل الوزن المكتسب خلال فترة الحمل فلو مرضعتش هتفضل قلبوظة :smil12:
ال post partum depression دة بيحصل فى كل العالم غربى و شرقى و مشكلته مش فى الضغوط أد ماهو لعب فى الهرومنات الجسم بتبقى مش متظبطة نهائى و احساسها بانها فقدت جاذبيتها و وزنها زاد و ملامحها اتغيرت و بتحس انها بقت قبيحة فى عين زوجها و عشان كدة تلاقى الستات فى الوقت دة بعد الولادة انا اسفة يعنى بتتلكك .. و مش بالقصد لا هما فعلا تعبانين بسبب هرموناتهم مش مظبوطة و ثقتهم فى نفسهم فى الارض .. و اى كلمة كفيلة انها تخليها تتخانق و تعيط .. فالموضوع مش مرتبط بعاداتنا الشرقية و بس 

الفكرة السادسة .. المرأة الفاضلة .. هو حد بيدور على الصنف دة اليومين دول :new2: دلوقتى المرأة الجميلة الدلوعة .. فكرة استنزاف قوى المرأة و عدم التعبير عن الشكر أو التقدير .. انا معاكى فيها قلبًا و قالبًا و فيه رجالة كتير ( مش كلهم ) فعلا عندهم مشكلة مع التقدير و خصوصًا للناس القريبيين منهم و كإنه كل حاجة بيعملوها واجب و فرض و الشكر عليه عيب ! فى حين انهم مع الناس الغريبة عنهم منتهى الجنتلة و الذوق اللى فى الدنيا :spor22: .. و اظن ان دلوقتى مفيش واحدة بتسكت على عدم تقديرها .. من الاخر لو اللى حواليها مش مقدرينها هى كمان بتطنش لحد ما يفوقو و يرجعو لعقلهم .. الا قلة قليلة كدة لسة بيدو و مبيستنوش مقابل .

لسة ليا عودة تانية اصبرى .. و بطلى تنزلى مليون حاجة ورا بعض ايدى و عنيا وجعووووووونى :t32:*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

> *ليس المرأة فقط *
> *...معظمنا بيتعامل مع أولاده كأنهم ملكية خاصة ...حتى بعد ما يتخرجوا ..هتعمل اية ؟ *
> 
> *هتشتغل فين ؟ *
> ...



اولا اذا كان ده بيحصل مع الولد بردو فديه بردو مشكلة عند الاهل لان المفروض الولد او البنت لما يكبروا ويدخلو سن الرشد يكونوا خلاص متحملين مسئولية نفسهم بنفسهم والاهل يتدخلوا بالنصح والارشاد ( لا استنكر عليهم انهم يخافوا على ولادهم ) لكن مش بطريقة الاطفال الصغيرين ديهوده يمكن واحد من الاسباب اللى بيخلى البنت او الولد فى مجتمعنا لما بيتجوزوا بيتصدموا من حجم المسئوليات الموضوعة عليهم لوحدهم وممكن البنت تتجوز وهى لازالت عاطفيا ومعنويا مش منفصلة عاطفيا عن امها وعلشان كده تلاقيها مدخلة امها فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة بينها وبين جوزها والولد نفس الشئ ممكن يدخل اهله فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة بينهم 
 
ثانيا كلمتك الاخيرة ديه هى اصل المشكلة ياعبود انتو بتقول فمابالك بالبنت , بالظبط هى ديه المشكلة , مالها البنت ؟ناقصة  ايد ولا رجل عن الولد ؟ هى ديه المشكلة اللى بتكلم فيها نظرة المجتمع للبنت على انها كائن special محتاج معاملة ومراقبة وتوجيه من نوع خاص حتى لو كانت كبيرة وناضجة وعاقلة ومتعلمة وفى اعلى المناصب 
 


> *مش عايزين برضه *
> *نظلم الأهل قوى معانا بالشكل دة ..*
> 
> *لأنه فى النهاية بينظروا الى مصلحة *
> ...



 
انا فى كلامى وضحت ان فيه فرق بين الحب والخوف نتيجة للحب وبين السيطرة والتحكم وناس كتير بيكون عندها سيطرة وتحكم وبتغطيها وتغلفها بدافع الحب والخوف وزى ما انت قولت من الحب ماقتل 
 


> *مش المجتمع اللى بيفرض يا *
> *آنجيل*
> *دى الحياة اللى *
> *بتفرض*
> ...



مش عارفه تقصد ايه بأن الحياة هى اللى بتفرض ؟ بتفرض ايه ؟ بتفرض ان المرأة كائن جنسى ؟ يعنى تقصد ان هى ديه الحياة وهو ده الصح والمجتمع بس بينفذ ؟ لا اختلف معاك المجتمع هو اللى فرض ان المرأة كائن جنسى وانها يحكم عليها ككل وعلى انسانيتها ويتم اختزالها فى الغشاء


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

MeToo قال:


> المجتمع لم يتوقف عن شيء ، لأن المرأة هي عدوة نفسها ، وهي من تروّج لهذه النظرة والتبعية للرجل ، أليست المرأة هي الأم التي تُربّي الأجيال على التفرقة بين مهام البنت والولد ؟ وهي ذاتها التي تبدأ سلسلة: *عيب وما يصحش إنتي بنت ، وللود عيب ما يصحش تبكي انتا ولد*؟ والمرأة أي الأم هي ذاتها التي تفتخر بابنها المصاحب ألف بنت، على أساس صار رجل؟


 
ميتو انا مش معترضة على كلامك وده قولته قبل كده فى موضوع تانىان المرأة بتساهم فى تكوين فكر اطفالها وانها بتربيهم بنفس الطريقة والتربية والعقلية الذكورية اللى هى اتربت بيها فتلاقيها بردو بتفرق بين بنتها وابنها 
انا متفقة معاك ان المرأة هى كمان مجرمة فى حق نفسها وفى حق اولادها اللى بتربيهم


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

شقاوة حبيبتى مرحبا بيكى فى الموضوع ياقمر  هرد على كل مداخلة ليكى فى هيئة نقط وسامحينى لو تأخرت 

1- شقاوة لا اعلم عن اى شئ تدافعين ؟ انا تكلمت عن مرض العصاب عند المرأة اولا لانى امرأة 
ثانيا لانه اكثر انتشارا بين السيدات اكثر من الرجال فى كل الدراسات حول العالم ( انا لم ولن انكر ان الرجال بيصابوا به ايضا ) .
ثالثا سبب كلامى عن مرض العصاب عند المرأة هو قرائتنى لهذة الدراسة المصرية التى اجريت على سيدات مصريات والارقام المفزعة اللى طلعتها الدراسة لو تحبى اجبهالك علشان تعرفى ازاى هو مرض منتشر بين السيدات 
رابعا احنا كشعوب عربية معندناش ثقتفة نفسية يعنى هتلاقى سيدات كتير بيعيشوا ويموتوا بمرض العصاب ده وهما مش عندهم ادنى فكرة انهم عندهم مشكلة محتاجة لعلاج وخصوصا انهم بيفسروا الاعراض بتاعت مرض العاب بتفسيرات اخرى زى ماقولت زى الحمل والولادة والدورة الشهرية 
خامسا : نعم مرض العصاب يحدث لسيدات كثيرات حول العالم وفى كل مكان فى الارض وفى كل مجتمع مرض العصاب عند السيدات له اسبابه الخاصة بهذا المجتمع 
لكن انا مالى بباقى المجتمعات هنا ؟ انا ليا دعوة بمجتمعنا لان هو ده المجتمع اللى كلنا جايين منه ولازم نناقش اسباب مرض العصاب اللى بتصيب السيدات فى هذا المجتمع ووجود هذا المرض فى مجتمعات اخرى لاينفى ولا يقلل من خطورة وجوده فى مجتمعنا وضروره دراسة وتحليل اسبابه عندنا علشان نحل اصل المشكلة 

2- تحقيق الاحلام : انا لا انكر ان فيه ناس كل احلامها فى الحياة الجواز والاطفال , لكن مالى انا بيهم ؟ اذا كانوا هما سعداء فى حياتهم كده ومكتفين بيهم , دول مش هما هدفى خالص من الموضوع ولم اتطرق ليهم وكلامى عن الفئة التانية لا يعنى انى بقلل من الفئة الاولى اللى كل اهدافها فى الحياة انها تكون اسرة وتجيب اطفال 
ووجود تلك الفئة فى المجتمع ( اللى كل احلامها تكوين اسرة ) لا ينفى وجود الفئة الاخرى ( اللى ممكن يكون هدفها غير الزواج تماما او ربما تأجيل فكرة الزواج وليس الاستغناء عنها تماما ) ومن حق هذة الفئة اننا نتكلم عنها وعن مشاكلها وخصوصا ان لمجتمع بيحط الكل فى سلة واحدة ( سلة الزواج على اعتبار ان كل البنات عايزة تتجوز وخلاص فى اى وقت ) دون اى اعتبار ان فيه ناس احلامها مكن تكون مختلفة وهو ده اللى انا بتكلم فيه ان من حق اى حد يقرر مصيره بنفسه من غير ما المجتمع يكون راسمله دوره اللى هيقوم بيه مسبقا دون ادنى اعتبار لاحلامه الشخصية وشخصيته المتفردة 

3- الراجل يتعرض لضغوط علشان يتجوز على راسى لكن الراجل هو اللى يتكلم عن نفسه مش انا لانى ببساطة مش راجل وبعدين متنسيش ان هو اللى خلق الضغوط ديه سواء عليه او على البنت لان هو اللى شكل فكر المجتمع الذكورى 
وبعدين وجود ضغوط عليه لاينفى ولا يقلل من الضغوط الموضوعة على البنت 

ثانيا ياشقاوة فى موضوع الضغوط ده شوفى الفرق بين اللقب اللى يطلق على الراجل اللى مش متجوز والبنت اللى مش متجوزة 
الراجل اللى مش متجوز   اعذب 
البنت   عانس 
فيه فرق كبيييييييييييير اوى بين الاتنين 
الراجل اللى مش متجوز غالبا بيتفسر عدم زواجه بانها رغبة منه بتأجيل الزواج 
البنت اللى مش متجوزة بيفسر عدم زواجها انها بارت ومفيش حد عايز يبص فى وشها 
اذا حتى لو الاهل والمجتمع بيضغط عليه علشان يتجوز بيكون بدافع انهم عايزين يفرحو بيه ( الاهل يعنى ) ويشوفو احفادهم وابنهم يكون سعيد ومبسوط ومستقر 
اما البنت بيكون الهدف انهم يمنعو عنهم الفضيحة والعار ويمنعو عن بنتهم حمل لقب عانس 
فيه ضغوط على الراجل ايوة لكن فيه فرق بين ضغوط وضغوط


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> أنا اشفق جدا على المرأة العربية لما تعانيه, ولا أعرف كيف تتحمل كل هذا..





Anas2 قال:


> الرجل الشرقي يتدخل في كل ما يخص المرأة حتى لبسها ويعتبرها أحد ممتلكاته وبضاعة بتاريخ صلحية (غشاء البكرة).. المرأة عليها ضغط كبير يجب أن تتزوج عندما تتزوج يجب أن تنجب عندما تنجب يجب أن يكون ولد إذا تطلقت مصيبة لأنها أكيد فيها عيب إذا ترملت الكل يطمع فيها.. هذا غير التحرشات وقلة الأدب, والكارثة انك لما تتكلم مع اي حيوان لما تتحرش يرد "أصل لبسها إستفزني" يا حلاوتك يعني هي الجاني وانت البريء, مع أن كل البنات تتعرض للمعاكسة حتى المنقبة..
> لما رجعت لمصر مع عائلتي ورأيت ما تتعرض له اختي في كل مرة تخرج اخذتها للمطار وأرجعتها لفرنسا وحدها وطلبت منها ألا ترجع لمصر أو لأي بلد عربي مهما حصل...
> 
> أما قضية الغشاء فأنا أتعجب كيف صرنا في 2012 والرجل الشرقي ما زال مهتما  به حتى لو أقام هو ألاف العلاقات المهم أن تكون زوجته أو حتى حبيبته مختومة  بطابع العروبة البدوية. الإزدواجية المقيتة......
> ...


 
اسفة مشوفتش المداخلة ديه غير دلوقتى
وانا مش لاقية كلام اقوله بعد كلامك بس للاسف الرجل فى مجتمعنا بيتكلم عن حقوق المرأة وازاى هو فى صفها ولازم تاخد حقها 
واول ما المرأة ديه تتكلم عن حقوقها واحلامها بيكون هو اول واحد يقمعها ويسكت صوتها 
شكرا ليك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> *مالها البنت* ؟ناقصة ايد ولا رجل عن الولد ؟ هى ديه المشكلة اللى بتكلم فيها نظرة المجتمع للبنت على انها كائن special *محتاج معاملة ومراقبة وتوجيه من نوع خاص *حتى لو كانت كبيرة وناضجة وعاقلة ومتعلمة وفى اعلى المناصب


 *لأ ..محتاجة رعاية ونوع من التدليل الخاص*
*محتاجة تشعر أنها أنثى ليها قيمة ...حتى ولو ناضجة ومتعلمة*
*مش معنى كدة أننا نلغى كيانها الأنثوى *
*الذى بدونه .... أحنا ما نساويش حاجة :kap:*

*



مش عارفه تقصد ايه بأن الحياة هى اللى بتفرض ؟ بتفرض ايه ؟ بتفرض ان المرأة كائن جنسى ؟ يعنى تقصد ان هى ديه الحياة وهو ده الصح والمجتمع بس بينفذ ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*  *مين اللى قال الكلام دة ؟*
*الحياة بتفرض دور على الذكر ودور على الأنثى *
*الحياة هى من أسندت للمرأة دور الإنجاب ورعاية الأطفال ورضاعتهم وووو ....الخ*
*وفرضت على الرجل تجهيز البيئة اللازمة والمناسبة لإقامة أسرة *
*بمعنى ان كل واحد وله دوره فى الحياة ..*
*المجتمع بقى هو من يتولى صياغة الدور ...حبس فى البيت ..يعتبرها عورة ...يعتبرها زى ما يعتبرها *
*تختلف من مجتمع الى آخر ومن ثقافة الى أخرى *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			التغيير لن يكون إلا يعد مدة طويلة, وأكيد ليس في زماننا, لذلك أي إمراة تريد العيش بسلام فلتذهب للغرب بدل من أن تضيع حياتها في الشرخ الأوسخ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

.

ياليل احلام الورديه انا بتكلم بكل صراحه حول ذي النقطه وما يهمني
من اللي في باله يقول ذي متخلفه او تفكير بدوي 
بتكلم عن سابق علم ومعرفه مو اني قاعده واوزع فلسفه على فاضي
انا شفت وعشت مع المجتمعين الغربي والعربي واعرف بنات يتمنون عيشتنا والله العظيم
صحيح سقف حرية المراه عالي ولكن ذا ما يعني انهم متهنيات وعايشات في جنه.. اذا طالبه واتكلم عن زميلاتي يشتغلون
 ويصرفون على الجامعه وعلى معيشتهم وين الراحه؟ 
اذا علمنا ان شغلها اي كلام تاخذ فيه ملاليم
بعدما تتوظف حياتهن ما تختلف عن حياة الموظفه العربيه تشتغل وتكرف في البيت وفي العيال الرجل يبقى ر جل ومهما اشترطت عليه مش 
حيساعد ولا حينظف زيها يعني كل شي عليها زينا
بالعكس نحن افضل احيانا على اقل في ثقافة غالبيه من رجالنا التنزه عن اخذ فلوس الزوجه بينما هناك غصب عنها مطالبها 
هنا نهايتنا بين اهالينا مو قاعده ولكن ذا السائد ولكن هناك النهايه السائده بيوت كبار السن مو قاعده لكن ذا السائد
انا ك هيفاء عشت معهم ست سنين وذي السنه السابعه لو خيروني
وين افضل اعيش هناك او في مجتمعي افضل مجتمعي 
بلاش انا ناخذ مثال بنت عاديه عربيه بدون سند وراحت هناك وش بستفيد؟ تنفتح لها طاقة القدر مثلا؟ في مجتمع مادي يعامل المراه كالرجل
مظطره تقوم وتشتغل وتتبهذله بهدله ما شافته عشان تعيش بلاش تصوير الحياه هناك كانها ما حصلتش 
معلش يا بنات نحن نعرف بعض ودلعنا مش زي دلع الغربيات
هم رجال داخليا اكبر همهن كيف تجمع فلوس ونحن دلعونا اللي خلفونا
وهم اللي اكبرهمهم يدلعونا ويسعدونا
وش فيه هناك الوحده تستميت فيه؟ تراهم بشر فيه نسبه عاليه من العنف ضد النساء فيه تمييز ضدهن
 في الشغل وتفضيل الذكور على التوظيف*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء دلع ايه اللى بتتكلمى عليه ؟ اذا انتى متدلعة فى مجتمعك ده مش معناه ان كل البنات العربيات متدلعات ومش معناه انهم لهم عايزين يكوو متدلعات بالشكل ده 
وبعدين حبيبتى انا اعرف معيشة الغربيات اكتر مما تتخيلى 
وبعدين ياهيوف هذا الموضوع ليس للمقارنة بين الشرق والغرب وانا اصلا مجبتش فيه سيرة الغرب انا برصد مشاكل حقيقية فى مجتعنا بتعانى منها المرأة ومحدش يقدر ينكرها
المرأة الغربية عندها مشاكل صحيح بس ده مش هينفى ان المرأة العربية عندها مشاكل كتير وتعتبر مشاكل بدائية المفروض اننا نكون تخطيناها فى سنة 2012 

هيفاء على سبيل المثال لا الحصر تعرفى انه فى مناطق كتيرة فى مصر تجبر البنت على الزواج حتى لو كانت صغيرة بالعمر ؟
طيب تعرفى جرائم الشرف بالاردن ؟
تعرفى ختان الاناث انه لازال منتشر ؟ 
تعرفى ان البنت اللى مش متزوجة يطلق عليها لقب عانس ؟ 
ديه مشاكلنا ياهيفاء ولازم نعترف بيها وانا صراحة مش عارفه مين ااغربيات اللى عايزة تعيش عيشتنا ؟ يمكن لانها اتصورت الوضع انه فلوس ودلال و shopping وبس ومتعرفش ان الموضوع يتضمن حاجات تانية جواه هى متعرفهاش علشان كده تمنت عيشتنا ؟

وبعدين اذا هى لازم تشتغل زيها زى الراجل ؟ ايه المشكلة ؟ مش هى انسان ومواطن فى المجتمع لازم يشتغل فيه ؟ على اساس ان السيدات عندنا قاعدين فى البيوت بيعملو باديكير ؟ يمكن انتى بتتكلمى عن مجتمع الامارات انا لا اعلم 
يوجد عنف ضد المرأة هناك ؟ نعم يوجد عنف وضرب زوجات كمان 
واحنا معندناش ؟ معندناش ضرب زوجات ؟ معندناش ضرب بنات من ابائهم ؟ معندناش اغتصاب بيحصل للبنت من ابوها وعمها وخالها واخوها كمان ؟ لا عندنا ياهيفاء وبنسبة مفزعة بس احنا بنحنب نكنس التراب تحت السجادة يعنى مش مشكلة اذا كانت المأساة موجودة بس اهم حاجة اننا مش شايفنها على السطح ومستخبية وراء الابواب المغلقة 

هيفاء ارجوكى لاتحاولى المرأة الغربية اخدت الكتير من حقوقها على الاقل القوانين معها ياهيفاء وانا اعلم ذلك جيدا صحيح يوجد بعض الاشياء اللى هى لسه مش اخدتها لكن لايوجد وجه مقارنة بينا وبينهم على الاقل على مستوى القوانين 
مفيش حاجة لما نعترف بمشاكلنا 
ورجاء خاص بلاش نتكلم فى موضوع الشرقى والغربى ده لان ده مش موضوعى اصلا 
مش علشان بتكلم عن مشاكل المرأة العربية يبقا لازم نجيب سيرة المرأة الغربية ونقول اهو بصو هما كمان عندهم مشاكل 
طيب ماهما اكيد عندهم مشاكل بس هل وجود المشاكل عندهم حل المشاكل اللى موجودة عندنا ؟ لا,  يبقا هيفضل بردو لازم نتكلم فى مشاكلنا احنا


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

> *لأ *
> *..محتاجة رعاية ونوع من التدليل الخاص*
> 
> 
> ...


 


عبود هذا الموضوع هو فضفضة عن مشاكل المرأة فى المجتمع ومش علشان الراجل يجى يفرض رؤيتة علينا عن كيفية معاملة المرأة وكأنه هو عارف نفسية المرأة وهى عايزة ايه اكتر من المرأة نفسها 
وبعدين لا اعلم كلمة رعاية من نوع  خاص ديه بسمعها عن ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة ( مع كامل احترامى ليهم ) وعلى الاطفال 
ان تعامل المرأة كأنثى ( وهذا حقها ) لا يعنى ان تلغى شخصيتها وحقها فى تقرير المصير والاختيار وهى ديه المشكلة اللى بتكلم عنها فى الموضوع من الاساس وعندما تحصل المرأة على حق اختيار حياتها وتقرير مصيرها هذا لايعنى انها فقدت انوثتها 
وكلمة انثى لا تعنى ضعف فى الشخصية بالضرورة كما يروج لها البعض وانها قطة قطيفة محتاجة حد يقولها تعمل ايه ومتعملش ايه لانها للاسف مش عارفه تقرر لحياتها 
والمفترض ان المرأة لما تقولك انها مش عايزة تتعامل بالطريقة ديه ( التحكم والسيطرة فى حياتها وتغلفها بغلاف الحب وانها محتاجة معاملة خاصة علشان انثى ) يبقا المفروض ان الرجل يسمع ويفهم ويقدر ماتريده المرأة لا ان يأتى بعد كده ويقولها لا انا عارف احسن اسلوب للتعامل معاكى اكتر منك وعارف نفسيتك اكتر منك 



> *مين اللى *
> *قال الكلام دة ؟*
> 
> 
> ...



 

عبود اسفة ما علاقة هذا الكلام بالموضوع ؟ انت شوفتنى اعترضت على دور الرجل والمرأة فى الحياة بشكل عام ؟
شوفتنى قولت مثلا لا احنا عايزين الراجل يخلف ؟
مش ممكن كل ماهنيجى نتكلم عن مشاكل المرأة فى صورة فضفضة الراجل هيجى يفكرنا بدور الراجل ودور الست فى الحياة وكأننا نسينا او لما بنطالب بالحقوق يبقا معناها عايزين نقلب الادوار 
انا مش بتكلم على الادوار نهائى فى الموضوع 
الست اللى عايزة تتجوز وتخلف وتعقد فى البيت ومبسوطة كده وهى ديه كل احلامها هى حرة 
انا بقا بتكلم عن اللى ممكن تكون احلامها غير كده او على الاقل محتاجة انها تأجل الموضوع ليس الا هى محتاجة حق اختيار التوقيت دون ضغط من المجتمع ولا الاسرة 
وهقولك زى ماقولت لشقاوة المشكلة ان المجتمع بيحط الكل ( كل البنات ) فى سلة واحدة وهى الجواز دون النظر ان فيه بنات ممكن يكون عندهم احلام مختلفة فى الحياة غير الجواز يبقا ليه انا مش اديهم حق تحقيق احلامهم الشخصية دون الضغط عليهم انهم يعملو الدور اللى انا راسمه ليهم ؟
ده هدف الموضوع الاساسى 
وزى ما انت قولت كل مجتمع وله طريقة فى الصياغة واحنا بقا عندنا مشكلة فى الصياغة ديه وده اللى بحاول اناقشه هنا لكن مش بناقش اننا عندنا مشكلة فى الادوار ولم اعترض عليها 
ومش الهدف انى اتكلم عن الادوار ومين يعمل شغل البيت ولا مقارنة بين الشرق والغرب 
ارجو انك متزعلش منى ياعبود :kap:


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

هكمل فى الرد على شقاوة 
 
4- النقطة الرابعة : شقاوة حبيبتى مسمعتيش عن غسيل المخ متعرفيش انى لو فضلت لمدة طويلة اقولك ياغبية ( اسفة طبعا مش قصدى بس ده مثال ) ليل نهار انتى هتصدقى انك فعلا غبية حتى لو كنتى اينشتاين نفسه 
بتكذبى الواقع اللى انتى شايفاه وبتصدقى عملية غسيل المخ 
فلما الاهل والاصدقاء يفضلو يقولوها طول الوقت ان راحتها وقمة سعادتها النفسية وقمة تحقيق ذاتها فى الجواز بالرغم من وجود مشاكل لكن بردو لو عملت اى حاجة تانية فى الحياة مش هتكون سعيدة غير فى الجواز فهى بتصدق الكلام ده وخلى بالك انها اصلا بتتربى من الصغر ان هدفها الاسمى هو الجواز كل ده مش عملية غسيل مخ ؟
ده غير انها نتيجة انها بتضطر انها تخضع لضغوط الاهل والمجتمع فالانسان تحت ضغط الواقع ممكن يلجأ الى الاحلاوم الوردية ويقنع نفسه بيها علشان يقدر يكمل ويقبل الواقع المفروض عليه 
فهى فى عقلها الواعى عارفه ان الجواز مش راحة لكن داخل نفسها بترسم لنفسها احلام وردية عن ان الجواز هو قمة سعادتها واكتمالها النفسى علشان تقدر تكمل فى الحياة 
والدليل على كلامى انك هتلاقى معظم البنات بيجرو على الجواز وهما مش عارفين ليه ؟ بس لان دماغهم مغسول انها لازم تتجوز وان اى حاجة تانية هتعملها غير الجواز غير مجدية فى الحياة 


5- الولادة والرضاعة : ياحبيبة قلبى كان فيه ********ary اتعمل عن مجموعة من النساء الامهات وكل واحدة بتتكلم عن معاناتها كأم وانها لم تشعر بمشاعر الامومة الفياضة اللى الناس بتحكى عنها لمجرد انها شافت طفلها قدامها وانا اخدت وقت علشان تتعلق بيه وبيحكو عن صعوبة الرضاعة الطبيعية بدرجة هما مكانوش متخيلينها 
وعن اكتئاب ما بعد الولادة والافكار اللى بتجيلهم برغبتهم فى الابتعاد او التخلص من اطفالهم وشعورهم بعدها بالذنب لانهم بيفكرو الافكار ديه 
كل ده هما مش بيشتكو لا من الرضاعة ولا من الاكتئاب لكن بيشتكو من استنكار اللى حواليهم عليهم انهم يشعرو بهذة المشاعر بعد الولادة يعنى هما بيعانو فى صمت ومحدش لا مصدق ولا مقدر ان ديه مشاكل حقيقية بتواجها الام لان الكل راسم صورة للام اللى لسه والدة انها لازم تكون فى قمة سعادتها حتى لو تعبانة لكنهم بيصورو ليها ان التعب ده لذيذ وجميل وممتع ومش مفروض يكون فيه اى شكوى 
فبيكون عندها صراع بين احاسيسها الحقيقية وبين الاحاسيس والمشاعر اللى الناس بتفترضها فيها فبتبتدى تشعر بالذنب الشديد وتحس انها ام قاسية ومش بتحب طفلها 
لدرجة انك انتى نفسك بتقولى اذا بطلت رضاعة طبيعية هى الخسرانة ادى بقا نوع من الكلام اللى بتسمعو من تأنيب الضمير من اللى حواليها رغم انهم هما كمان عانو نفس المعاناة لكنهم مش عايزين يعترفو علشان يخففو عنها 
واوقات كتير ياشقاوة بتكون الرضاعة الطبيعية مستحيلة بس مفيش حد بيحب يرحم حد 
ده اللى انا بتكلم فيه لا بتكلم عن اسباب اكتئاب ما بعد الولادة ولا انه ملوش علاقة بالشرق والغرب ولا جبت اصلا سيرة الغرب فى الموضوع 
كل اللى بتكلم فيه هو استنكار المجتمع على المرأة انها تعانى بهذة المشاكل كأم وعدم احساسهم بيها ولا تقديرهم لمشاعرها 
وعلى فكرة هذا الاستنكار مش بس بيحصل فى الشرق لا ساعات كمان بيحصل فى الغرب بس بدرجة مختلفة عن عندنا يعنى انا بتكلم عن المرأة عموما فى هذة النقطة 


هرجعلك تانى


----------



## girgis2 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

> لكن  انا مالى بباقى المجتمعات هنا ؟ *انا ليا دعوة بمجتمعنا لان هو ده المجتمع  اللى كلنا جايين منه ولازم نناقش اسباب مرض العصاب اللى بتصيب السيدات فى  هذا المجتمع ووجود هذا المرض فى مجتمعات اخرى لاينفى ولا يقلل من خطورة  وجوده فى مجتمعنا* وضروره دراسة وتحليل اسبابه عندنا علشان نحل اصل المشكلة






> -  الراجل يتعرض لضغوط علشان يتجوز على راسى لكن الراجل هو اللى يتكلم عن  نفسه مش انا لانى ببساطة مش راجل وبعدين *متنسيش ان هو اللى خلق الضغوط ديه  سواء عليه او على البنت لان هو اللى شكل فكر المجتمع الذكورى *
> وبعدين وجود ضغوط عليه لاينفى ولا يقلل من الضغوط الموضوعة على البنت



*صح معاكي حق

هو الراجل الكل في الكل

هو الجوكر والست مازالت تابع

مش شايفة انك أحادية وقديمة في التفكير شوية ؟؟؟

*


> ثانيا ياشقاوة فى موضوع الضغوط ده شوفى الفرق بين اللقب اللى يطلق على الراجل اللى مش متجوز والبنت اللى مش متجوزة
> الراجل اللى مش متجوز   اعذب
> البنت   عانس
> فيه فرق كبيييييييييييير اوى بين الاتنين
> ...





> هيفاء على سبيل المثال لا الحصر تعرفى انه فى مناطق كتيرة فى مصر تجبر البنت على الزواج حتى لو كانت صغيرة بالعمر ؟
> طيب تعرفى جرائم الشرف بالاردن ؟
> تعرفى ختان الاناث انه لازال منتشر ؟
> تعرفى ان البنت اللى مش متزوجة يطلق عليها لقب عانس ؟



*يعني الراجل مش بيتقال عليه عنس يعني ؟؟؟
طيب كويس
*


> هيفاء  ارجوكى لاتحاولى المرأة الغربية *اخدت الكتير من حقوقها على الاقل القوانين  معها ياهيفاء *وانا اعلم ذلك جيدا صحيح يوجد بعض الاشياء اللى هى لسه مش  اخدتها لكن لايوجد وجه مقارنة بينا وبينهم على الاقل على مستوى القوانين



*
أيوة القوانين

هي مش القوانين دي برضة اللي اتكلمت عنها الأخت نيتا قبل كدة في المصطبة النسائية وقالت ان في حالات الانفصال حتى لو مش متجوزين فهي بتاخد 65 % من كل اللي عنده دا زائد انه هو المسئول عن مصاريف الأبناء بعد كدة

هو ده العدل والمساواة والمشاركة من وجهة نظرك ؟!!

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 سبتمبر 2012)

> 1- شقاوة لا اعلم عن اى شئ تدافعين ؟ انا تكلمت عن مرض العصاب عند المرأة اولا لانى امرأة
> ثانيا لانه اكثر انتشارا بين السيدات اكثر من الرجال فى كل الدراسات حول العالم ( انا لم ولن انكر ان الرجال بيصابوا به ايضا ) .
> ثالثا سبب كلامى عن مرض العصاب عند المرأة هو قرائتنى لهذة الدراسة المصرية التى اجريت على سيدات مصريات والارقام المفزعة اللى طلعتها الدراسة لو تحبى اجبهالك علشان تعرفى ازاى هو مرض منتشر بين السيدات
> رابعا احنا كشعوب عربية معندناش ثقتفة نفسية يعنى هتلاقى سيدات كتير بيعيشوا ويموتوا بمرض العصاب ده وهما مش عندهم ادنى فكرة انهم عندهم مشكلة محتاجة لعلاج وخصوصا انهم بيفسروا الاعراض بتاعت مرض العاب بتفسيرات اخرى زى ماقولت زى الحمل والولادة والدورة الشهرية
> ...



*
هو حد قال انى بدافع عن حاجة ؟؟ كل كلامى معناه ان المرض دة شئنا أم ابينا بيحصل .. و مش المشكلة فيه عاداتنا الشرقية و بس .. دة فيه مليون سبب له .. بدليل ان اللى مش فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقية برضه بيصابو بيه .. و وضحتلك ليه المرأة الاكثر اصابة مش عشان الضغوط عليها اكتر بس عشان هى تركيبتها النفسية أضعف .. فمينفعش اقول شايفين يا شرقيين عاملين ايه فى البنات شايفيين مصايبكم السودة الستات بقو مرضى على ايديكو الستات بتتعب و انتو زى القرود .. انا مقولتش ان المرأة عندنا زى الفل و انتى بتتبلى عليها انا بس بقول انه مرض منتشر عالميًا تعددت الاسباب و النتيجة واحدة انه فى الاخر اغلب العالم مصاب به .*


> 2- تحقيق الاحلام : انا لا انكر ان فيه ناس كل احلامها فى الحياة الجواز والاطفال , لكن مالى انا بيهم ؟ اذا كانوا هما سعداء فى حياتهم كده ومكتفين بيهم , دول مش هما هدفى خالص من الموضوع ولم اتطرق ليهم وكلامى عن الفئة التانية لا يعنى انى بقلل من الفئة الاولى اللى كل اهدافها فى الحياة انها تكون اسرة وتجيب اطفال
> ووجود تلك الفئة فى المجتمع ( اللى كل احلامها تكوين اسرة ) لا ينفى وجود الفئة الاخرى ( اللى ممكن يكون هدفها غير الزواج تماما او ربما تأجيل فكرة الزواج وليس الاستغناء عنها تماما ) ومن حق هذة الفئة اننا نتكلم عنها وعن مشاكلها وخصوصا ان لمجتمع بيحط الكل فى سلة واحدة ( سلة الزواج على اعتبار ان كل البنات عايزة تتجوز وخلاص فى اى وقت ) دون اى اعتبار ان فيه ناس احلامها مكن تكون مختلفة وهو ده اللى انا بتكلم فيه ان من حق اى حد يقرر مصيره بنفسه من غير ما المجتمع يكون راسمله دوره اللى هيقوم بيه مسبقا دون ادنى اعتبار لاحلامه الشخصية وشخصيته المتفردة



*كلامك عن فئة معينة من الناس يخيل للقارئ ان مفيش غيرهم .. انا قولت اوضح ان فيه من دة و فيه من دة .. و ان واحدة كل هدفها البيت مش معناه دايما ان ليها احلام مستترة هى قتلاها وارد يكون دة حلمها الفعلى .. فكرة ان المجتمع بيحط كل الناس فى نفس السلة مش دايما بيحصل و بيختلف من طبقة اجتماعية و أخرى لو نزلتى فى منطقة شعبية اة هتلاقى نفس السلة و هتلاقى حاجات اكتر من اللى بتتكلمى عليها و لو روحتى منطقة راقية حيث المرأة العاملة هتلاقيها طبيعى جدًا انها بتشتغل و بتاخد كورسات عشان تترقى و بتجهز لسفرية مصيف فى اوروبا و كل حاجة شغالة و هى عندها اسرتها .. الاسرة مش بتفرض علينا التخلى عن احلامنا و طموحاتنا بس مفيش حاجة فى الدنيا دون مقابل .. لازم قدام انك يكون اسرة انك تحترمى انك فرد منها و ان احلامك جزء منها .. و لو فيه حلم تقدرى تحققيه فى سياق الاسرة و محققتيهوش يبقى كسل من الشخص نفسه دة لو الظروف مش منعاه ..*



> 3- الراجل يتعرض لضغوط علشان يتجوز على راسى لكن الراجل هو اللى يتكلم عن نفسه مش انا لانى ببساطة مش راجل وبعدين متنسيش ان هو اللى خلق الضغوط ديه سواء عليه او على البنت لان هو اللى شكل فكر المجتمع الذكورى
> وبعدين وجود ضغوط عليه لاينفى ولا يقلل من الضغوط الموضوعة على البنت



*مين قال ان الراجل اللى شكل فكر المجتمع الذكورى ؟؟ لا دة ارث و ثقافة نابعة من دين و توارث عادات و تقاليد .. و المرأة كمان ليها دور كبير فى تشكيل الفكر دة .. الراجل مش هو اللى بيربى ولا هو اللى بيقبل ان حد يبصله على انه دون المستوى .. المرأة هى اللى تربى ولد و بنت تقول للولد اعمل اللى انت عايزة و تحبس البنت فى الاوضة و نقول الراجل هو اللى شكل الفكر ؟ امال مين اللى بينفذه بقا و يورثه كمان .. انا عارفة انك فاهمة و قولتى الفكرة دى قبل كدة بس مينفعش اننا نقول ان هو اللى شكل الفكر دة ..

و انا مقللتش من الضغوط على المرأة و قولتها بالنص فى المشاركة اللى فاتت .. و قولت ان المجتمع مطلع عين الاتنين و ضاغط عليهم .. و لو فضلت المرأة تقول للراجل انت سبب مشاكلى و الراجل يقول للمرأة انتى سبب النكد و مصايبى هنفضل طول عمرنا فى دايرة مش هنطلع منها *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 سبتمبر 2012)

> 4- النقطة الرابعة : شقاوة حبيبتى مسمعتيش عن غسيل المخ متعرفيش انى لو فضلت لمدة طويلة اقولك ياغبية ( اسفة طبعا مش قصدى بس ده مثال ) ليل نهار انتى هتصدقى انك فعلا غبية حتى لو كنتى اينشتاين نفسه
> بتكذبى الواقع اللى انتى شايفاه وبتصدقى عملية غسيل المخ
> فلما الاهل والاصدقاء يفضلو يقولوها طول الوقت ان راحتها وقمة سعادتها النفسية وقمة تحقيق ذاتها فى الجواز بالرغم من وجود مشاكل لكن بردو لو عملت اى حاجة تانية فى الحياة مش هتكون سعيدة غير فى الجواز فهى بتصدق الكلام ده وخلى بالك انها اصلا بتتربى من الصغر ان هدفها الاسمى هو الجواز كل ده مش عملية غسيل مخ ؟
> ده غير انها نتيجة انها بتضطر انها تخضع لضغوط الاهل والمجتمع فالانسان تحت ضغط الواقع ممكن يلجأ الى الاحلاوم الوردية ويقنع نفسه بيها علشان يقدر يكمل ويقبل الواقع المفروض عليه
> ...



*انا عايزة افهم بس مين قالك ان القرايب و الاصدقاء بيقولو على الجواز جنة ... دة انا مش لاقية واحدة توحد ربنا تقولى ميزة فى الجواز من صحابى و قرايبى ! الا مافيه واحدة مش قالتلى خليكى كدة انتى فى راحة :smil12: الزن حاليًا بيبقى من الناس سورى يعنى القديمة .. اهالينا و جدودنا اللى عايزين يفرحو بينا .. ولاحظى انك هتتجوزى هتشيلى المسؤلية بس معاكى حد بيشيلها كمان و بيساعدك و بيقف معاكى لكن لو متجوزتيش فى نظرهم الدنيا هتلطش فيكى و هتبقى وحيدة .. الدنيا فيها مشاكل فى كل الاحوال سواء بالجواز او من غيره فهما شايفين تبقى متجوزة و مشاكلك تشاركيها مع حد احسن ما تواجهى الدنيا لوحدك ...

البنات بيجرو على الجواز ليه مش عشان غسيل المخ .. استنى اقولك الصراحة الصادمة .. فيه بنات بتبقى عايزة تهرب من بيتها بأى طريقة و عايزة تسافر و تشوف الدنيا و فاكرة انها مع جوزها هتعمل كل دة و بتنسى باقى الحياة و المسؤلية .. و بنات بيتخطبو من باب الغيرة فقط ازاى فلانة تتخطب و انا لا ؟ و انها يكون فى ايدها دبلة و تقول خطيبى جابلى و خطيبى ودانى و امبارح مسك ايدى و اتكسفت و لعب العيال دة .. و واحدة شايفة حياتها فاضية و مش هيملاها غير عريس الغفلة .. كل دة نابع من شخصية البنت بعيدًا عن زن الاهل ولا كلامهم .*



> 5- الولادة والرضاعة : ياحبيبة قلبى كان فيه ********ary اتعمل عن مجموعة من النساء الامهات وكل واحدة بتتكلم عن معاناتها كأم وانها لم تشعر بمشاعر الامومة الفياضة اللى الناس بتحكى عنها لمجرد انها شافت طفلها قدامها وانا اخدت وقت علشان تتعلق بيه وبيحكو عن صعوبة الرضاعة الطبيعية بدرجة هما مكانوش متخيلينها
> وعن اكتئاب ما بعد الولادة والافكار اللى بتجيلهم برغبتهم فى الابتعاد او التخلص من اطفالهم وشعورهم بعدها بالذنب لانهم بيفكرو الافكار ديه
> كل ده هما مش بيشتكو لا من الرضاعة ولا من الاكتئاب لكن بيشتكو من استنكار اللى حواليهم عليهم انهم يشعرو بهذة المشاعر بعد الولادة يعنى هما بيعانو فى صمت ومحدش لا مصدق ولا مقدر ان ديه مشاكل حقيقية بتواجها الام لان الكل راسم صورة للام اللى لسه والدة انها لازم تكون فى قمة سعادتها حتى لو تعبانة لكنهم بيصورو ليها ان التعب ده لذيذ وجميل وممتع ومش مفروض يكون فيه اى شكوى
> فبيكون عندها صراع بين احاسيسها الحقيقية وبين الاحاسيس والمشاعر اللى الناس بتفترضها فيها فبتبتدى تشعر بالذنب الشديد وتحس انها ام قاسية ومش بتحب طفلها
> ...


*
بصى مش هقدر اتكلم فى فكرة انها اول ما شافت البيبى ارتبطت بيه ولا اخدت وقت ... الموضوع نفسى بحت و انا متعرضتلهوش و مظنش انى هتعرضله لاسباب خاصة .. 
بس استنكار المجتمع لمشاعرهم مش عارفة اقولك ايه بصراحة بس هو دة المجتمع اللى بيقول على الراجل لو الضغط زاد عليه و عيط ميبقاش راجل .. هو المجتمع اما حد يتوجع شوية فيه يقول بلاش مياصة و هو دة ألم و يبدأ يحكيلك عن مغامراته فى تجربة الالام ... مش واخدين بالهم ان الالم احساس شخصى جدًا و حدوده و قسوته بتختلف من شخص لاخر و اللى انا مس استحمله انتى تستحمليه و العكس .. فالمشكلة هنا مش فى الولادة و الرضاعة دى مشكلة عامة 

اما قولت ان هى الخسرانة لو مش رضعت كان من باب الهزار انها مش هتخس ... و الرضاعة اوقات الدكتور بيمنعها فى ظروف معينة و اوقات تانية بيبقى لازم الام تتحمل الالم شوية عشان الطفل و اوقات تانية فيه حلول بديلة للرضاعة الطبيعية بحيث ان الطفل يستفاد من لبن الام و خصوصًا لبن السرسوب و بتبقى اقل ألما و نسبة الافادة فيه مش قليلة بس برضه ليها مشاكلها ..

احساسها بالذنب دى مشكلتها و مشكلة زوجها .. المفروض هى عارفة حدودها و عارفة بتستحمل أد ايه و لو حاجة خارج طاقتها مش هتموت نفسها و المفروض زوجها يبقى معاها و يحسسها انها افضل ام فى الدنيا و انه هيساعدها فى التربية و يخفف عليها مضايقتها و عشان كدة فيه أباء بيقرو كتب كتير فى فترة حمل الزوجة عشان يعرفو يعملو ايه بعد الولادة او يسألو حد متجوز و كبير أو غيره *


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

شقاوة حبيبتى  انتى بتلفى وتدورى فى حلقى مفرغة وبردو مش قادرة توصلى لهدفى من الموضوع :kap::kap:
بتتكلمى عن مرض العصاب بيصيب العالم كله عاااااااااااااااااارفة صدقينى عارفه وبيصيب الراجل كمان عارفه جدا وبيصيب الناس فى الغرب كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير 
لكن انا اتكلمت عليه عندنا لان منبع الكلام والموضوع اصلا كان دراسة مصرية مصرية مصرية قريتها اتعملت على سيدات مصريات انا بتكلم من هذا المنطلق الدراسة المصرييييييييييييية مالى انا بقا بالشرقى والغربى وباقى العالم ؟ وانا مش ملزمة انى اوضح ان مرض العصاب بيصيب باقى العالم فى الشرق والغرب لانى مش عاملة دراسة عن مرض العصاب اساسا ان جبته كمدخل للافكار  والفضفضة اللى انا عايزة اتكلم فيها والدراسة اصلا مصرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية 
يبقا انا اجيب سيرة باقى العالم ليه ؟والاسباب الباقية لمرض العصاب ليه ؟ انا بتكلم فى نقط محددة كفضفضة مش عن مرض العصاب فى حد ذاته اصلا 

2- كلامى عن فئة معينة من الناس يخلى القارئ يفتكر ان مفيش غيرهم ؟ على اساس ان القارئ ده اعمى مبيشوفش باقى المجتمع والنوعيات اللى فيه وهياخد معلوماته عن المجتمع من موضوعى انا بس 
ولا هو مثلا عايش under a rock مش شايف باقى الناس فى المجتمع بتفكر ازاى 
انا اعترفت وعارفه ان فيه ناس فى المجتمع بتفكر بطريقة مختلفة لكن انا مش ملزمة انى اتكلم عن كل فئات المجتمع هنا انا بتكلم عن فئة معينة موجودة بردو وانا شوفتها بعينى حبيت انقل تجربتهم ومشاكلهم انا مش بعمل رصد لكل فئات المجتمع علشان يبقا لازم علشان اتكلم عن فئة يبقا لازم اجيب سيرة الفئة التانية 
زى بالظبط لما بنتكلم عن ضرب الزوجات انا بتكلم عن فئة بتتعرض للتعنيف فى البيت هل ده معناه ان كل الزوجات بيتضربوا ؟ولا ان القارئ هيفهم كده من كلامنا عن الفئة اللى بتتعرض للعنف فى البيت ؟

3- المجتمع ذكورى ياشقاوة شئنا ام ابينا الارث والعادات والتقاليد اللى بتتكلمى عنها اللى صاغها فى الاساس هو الرجل بأعتباره كان قائد المجتمع لوحده والمجتمع كان احادى التوجه ناحية الراجل بس 
تسمعى عن عملية اعادة التدوير ؟ recycle ايوة المرأة ساهمت فى اعادة تدوير الافكار الذكورية من خلال تربيتها لاطفالها بنفس الطريقة والكلام ده انا قولته قبل كده وقربت احلف عليه  وهى ايضا مجرمة فى حق نفسها لانها لازالت بتعمل كده 
لكن ده مش هينفى ان المنظومة الفكرية اللى لازالت المرأة بتعيد تدويرها فى المجتمع منبعها ومؤسسها هو الرجل والمرأة بتساهم معاه فى عملية ال recycling يعنى هى cycle وماشية بس كل cycle فى الدنيا ليها بداية والبداية هنا كانت عند الرجل .


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*احنا وصلنا للفكرة الكام ؟؟ 
( المرأة شرف العائلة ) اتكلمتى فيها عن حاجات كتير .. هعلق على نقطتين بس فيها .. غشاء البكارة قتل بحثًا و سيبك من الهدف الفسيولوجى لخلقه .. بس هل هو حاليًا رمز شرف البنت ؟؟ اللى يحسب كدة انا اسفة يبقى عبيط عشان كل حاجة بتتعمل دلوقتى دون المساس بالغشاء .. و ليه مفيش فى الراجل غشاء او اى مؤشر لكونه لسة بكر ... انا اسفة يعنى بس هو كان يعنى فى البنات الحصن الحصين اوى ؟؟ تلاقى واحدة عملت كل البلاوى و الغشاء زى الفل .. فمبقاش بيشكل اهمية كبيرة أوى دلوقتى عند البنات اللى عايزة تنحرف بيعرفو ينحرفو و المحترمة وجوده من عدمه مش هيفرق معاها عشان هى عارفة نفسها .. اختزال المجتمع لشرف البنت فى الموضوع دة اظن انه كان زمان دلوقتى لو قولتى لزميلك صباح الخير تبقى اخلاقك بايظة :a63: بهزر طبعًا بس دلوقتى الموضوع بقا اكثر تعقيدًا اللبس و الضحك و الهزار و المشية و مليون حاجة كدة يقولولك البنت دى محترمة و البنت دى لا ... و مع احترامى لكل الناس ارائهم اوقات كتير مش بتشغل بالى .. هشغل بالى بواحد الصبح مبيسيبش صلاة و بليل مبيسيبش ريموت التليفزيون مابين القنوات الاروبية ! 

و على موضوع التساوى فى العقاب مش فى التجاوز من فترة كنت عاملة موضوع هنا على الحكاية دى و الشباب علقونى و ازاى يعنى الراجل يبقى زى البنت و مياخدش راحته ! و كالعادة أخدت تريقة بعمرى و فهمو انى بدعى للمساواة فى الغلط و لينك الموضوع اهو 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209111


( المرأة بحاجة للرقابة الدائمة ) ... و تبعية المرأة .. انتو غطيتو النقطة بكفاية و زيادة .. بس الواقع بيقول ان الوضع دة بدأ يختلف حبة مش اوى بس اهو شوية .. يعنى كان الاول انك تاخدى الاذن قبل ما تروحى فى حتة .. دلوقتى تقولى انك رايحة بس كدة يعنى و اهو فيه امل اننا نوصل لنقطة متحدش من حرية البنت و فى نفس الوقت يبقى الاهل او الزوج مطمن عليها .*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

نكمل مع شقاوة 

4- البنات والاصدقاء بيقولو عن الجواز جحيم ومش جنة بعد مايتجوزو طيب اى واحدة منهم هاتيها واسأليها تفضلى الجحيم اللى انتى فيه وانتى متجوزة ولا انك تكون قاعدة لغاية دلوقتى من غير جواز ؟ وشوفى ان كلهم بلا استثناء هتقولك لا الجواز احسن بردو  رغم انها على حد كلامها متعذبة  وهى متعذبة لازالت مقتنعة بردو انها مهما كانت عملت فى حياتها من غير جواز كانت بردو مش هتبقى مرتاحة لان اهلها فهموها (وهو ده غسيل المخ ) ان قمة اكتمالها الانسانى فى الجواز 
تأثير كلام الاصدقاء والبنات غير تأثير كلام الاهل ياشقاوة كلام الاصدقاء ابتديتى تسمعيه من امته ؟ من وانتى 20 سنة مثلا ؟ لما اصدقائك البنات ابتدوا يتجوزو 
كلام الاهل عن اهمية الزواج كنتى بتسمعيه بقالك قد ايه ؟ من وانتى صغيرة , هيروح كلام الاصدقاء ويفضل كلام الاهل اللى انتى اتربيتى عليه وشربتيه زى الميه من صغرك 
البنات بيجرو على الجواز لاسباب مختلفة انتى قولتيها وكلها فى نظرى بتصب فى ان الجواز فى حد ذاته عند البنات هدف اسمى لازم تسعى لتحقيقه مش انه خطوة مهمه فى حياة الانسان ممكن ياخدها او مياخدهاش على حسب ظروفه وقراراته  سواء بقا بتجرى عليه علشان الغيرة ولا علشان تهرب من اهلها ولا علشان الدلع ولعب العيال كلها اسباب تدل على مشكلة فكرية وان فيه مشكلة فى فكرتهم  عن  الجواز عند البنات دول 
الجواز فعلا زى ما انتى قولتى مشاركة المسئولية مع حد تانى والاهالى شايفين ان ده افضل وضع ليكى ,طيب افرضى انا شايفة حاجة تانى ؟  وهو ده اللى بتكلم فيه اصلا فى الموضوع وهو دعوة لعدم فرض رؤية معينة سواء من الاهل والمجتمع على البنت 


5- كلامك صحيح عن استنكار المجتمع على الغير مشاعرهم وان الالم احساس وتجربة شخصية فاللى يؤلمنى ممكن لايؤلم غيرى والعكس وده اللى بتكلم فيه وبحاول اوضحه من الصبح 
وهى مشكلة عامة فعلا , لكن مالى انا بالمشكلة العامة اذا كنت بتكلم عن موضوع بوضح فيه مشاكل المرأة ومشاعرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ده السؤال اللى انا عايزة اعرف اجابته 
وزى ما انتى قولتى انه بيكون مؤلم اكتر وانتى متألمة لما حد يجى يستهين بألمك ويحكيلك عن بطولاته فى الالم وده اللى بحاول اوصله للرجال والشباب وليكى بردو ان  لما نتكلم عن مشاكل ومشاعر المرأة والامها ميجيش حد يقول ماهو الراجل بردو بيتألم من كذا وكذا وكأن وجود مشاكل عند الرجل هينفى او هيلغى وجود مشاكل عند المرأة

6- الشعور بالذنب ياشقاوة مش مسئولية الشخص لوحده انما ايضا مسئولية اللى حواليه اذا ان التأنيب مستمر من اللى حواليها 24 ساعة ازاى بعد كده مش عايزاها تحس بالذنب بصورة لا اردية ؟؟؟ كرد فعل طبيعى لعملية التأنيب المستمرة 
واذا انا اتعرضت لعملية تأنيب ( وخصوصا الام فى الفترة ديه لان مشاعرها اصلا بتكون هشة جدا ) ومحستش بالذنب يبقا انا مش بنى ادمة 
نعم صحيح هو مسئولية الزوج انه يخفف عنها وهو ده هدف الموضوع ان لما ادم يقرا ويتعرف على طبيعة مشاعر المرأة ومشاكلها يتعاطف معاها ويقدر مشاعرها ويساعدها ومش الهدف ان الرجل يدخل يقول ما احنا كمان بنحس بكذا وكذا وعندنا مشاكل كذا وكذا لان ده مش هيحل بردو مشاكل المرأة اللى بنتكلم فيها


----------



## girgis2 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

> *و  على موضوع التساوى فى العقاب مش فى التجاوز من فترة كنت عاملة موضوع هنا  على الحكاية دى و ازاى يعنى الراجل يبقى زى البنت و مياخدش  راحته ! و كالعادة أخدت تريقة بعمرى و فهمو انى بدعى للمساواة فى الغلط و  لينك الموضوع اهو
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=209111
> *


*
(أوعى وشك) **حبة مفخرة كدة ع الماشي :smil12:

مين ده ؟!!
ما عاش ولا كان ده اللي يتريق

وبعدين في ناس فهمتك وأيدتك في موضوعك برضة :a63:

بس خلاص أعتقد انها راحت علينا:cry2:

*​


----------



## Anas2 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*

*


> ياليل احلام الورديه انا بتكلم بكل صراحه حول ذي النقطه وما يهمني
> من اللي في باله يقول ذي متخلفه او تفكير بدوي
> بتكلم عن سابق علم ومعرفه مو اني قاعده واوزع فلسفه على فاضي


*
*أتمنى أنك تنتبهي لألفاظك قليلا أختي
عشت في المجتمع الغربي لأكثر من 20 سنة ولا أتي لشرق إلا في العطل أو لسياحة ويستحيل أسمح لأختي أو بنتي تعيش في هكذا مجتمع 
-التحرشات في كل مكان ولا أحد يتكلم مع المتحرش بل تُرمى التهمة على البنت
-حرية البنت شبه معدومة (ممنوع تلبس. ممنوع تخرج لوحدها. ممنوع تسافر وحدها. ممنوع تبات في مكان لوحدها.. مش اتزوجت عانس بارت.. وهلم جرا)
-هذا غير أن كل حركة محسوبة عليها لأنها تحمل شرف العائلة والقبيلة *:t31:

*


> *انا شفت وعشت مع المجتمعين الغربي والعربي واعرف بنات يتمنون عيشتنا والله العظيم
> صحيح سقف حرية المراه عالي ولكن ذا ما يعني انهم متهنيات وعايشات في جنه.. اذا طالبه واتكلم عن زميلاتي يشتغلون
> ويصرفون على الجامعه وعلى معيشتهم وين الراحه؟
> اذا علمنا ان شغلها اي كلام تاخذ فيه ملاليم
> ...


كلامك كله عن الماديات للأسف فكرتني بقول رائع لنزار القباني " إذا نضرنا للمرأة الأوربية نجدها تكافح وتقاتل مثلها مثل الرجل أما نساؤنا فيردن أن يكن أميرات ويتزوجن بؤمراء وأن يقدم لهن المن والسلوى على طباق من فضة وهذا وضع لا يستقيم. حتى النساء اللواتي كنت أعتمد عليهن خذلنني أيضا.. كنت أحمل البيارق واللفتات في مظاهرات كبيرة لدفاع عن المرأة فجأة إلتفت ورائي فلم أجد أيا منهن هربن لحياة الدعة والكسل وهذا سبب تسلط الرجل لأنها متمسكة بوضعها الضعيف اريد أن أقول لنساء لا تنتظرن أن يعطيكن الرجل شيئا من حقوقكن الرجل يأخذ ويريد أن يحتفظ بإقطاعه التاريخي ومكاسبه" 

الطير حتى وإن كان في قفز من ذهب يظل أسيرا وينشد الحرية
والطائر الحر حتى لو كان ينام في العراء يكون سعيدا لأنه حر 
المرأة تشعر بالرضى عن نفسها عندما لا تعود في حاجة لرجل كما يحتاج الحيوان -وسوري لتعبير- لأحد يطعمه.. حتى وإن تزوجت المرأة بمليونير لن تكون في أمان لأنها دائما تحت رحمته ويستطيع أن يرميها في أي وقت ليأتي بفتاة ثانية أجمل وأصغر أما المرأة المستقلة فالرجل يقيم لها ألف حساب لأنه يعرف أنها ليست تحت رحمته. 



> *وش فيه هناك الوحده تستميت فيه؟ تراهم بشر فيه نسبه عاليه من العنف ضد النساء فيه تمييز ضدهن
> في الشغل وتفضيل الذكور على التوظيف*


عنف؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتعرفي شو ممكن يحصل لراجل اللي يمد ايده ع مرته أو إبنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إنتي مفتكراها سايبة مثل الدول العربجية الراجل يعنف مثل ما بده ومفيش حد بيجيب علم؟؟؟؟؟
مهما كانت نسبة العنف في الغرب مش بتصل لنصف العنف عندكم...
ده من غير التكلم عن جرائم ختان البنات 

لا مجال للمقارنة بين المرأة في الشرق والمرأة في الغرب.............


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

شقاوة بالنسبة لموضوع الغشاء اعتقد ان رد كيرلس ( مع كامل احترامى ليه ) يوضحلك اهمية الغشاء واهمية وجوده عند الرجال وانه لازال مهم ومن خلاله بيتم تقييم اخلاق المرأة ففكرة ان الموضوع ده فكرة قديمة سورى مش قادرة اقتنع بيها لان زى ماشوفتى فى الموضوع نفسه وانا شوفت بردو فى الحياة الموضوع لسه مهم ومتتكلميش عن المجتمع والوسط اللى انتى عايشة فيه بس فيه مجتمعات تانية ( مش بس فى صعيد مصر ) لا كمان فى الاردن مثلا بتحصل جرائم قتل للفتيات بسبب موضوع الشرف والغشاء ده 

تعددت الاسباب والموت واحد المرأة دلوقتى مبقتش كائن تبعى زى زمان لكنها لازالت بردو كائن تبعى وهى ديه المشكلة انها محتاجة انها تكون كائن مستقل يقرر لحياته ويتحمل النتائج  بكل ماتحمله الكلمة من معنى


----------



## Anas2 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

MeToo قال:


> المجتمع لم يتوقف عن شيء ، لأن المرأة هي عدوة نفسها ، وهي من تروّج لهذه النظرة والتبعية للرجل


أجمل رد 
معك حق للأسف 
المرأة تدافع عن عبوديتها ولا أفهم لماذا؟؟؟؟ في علم النفس هناك مرض إسمه ستوكهولم سندرهوم تقريبا أغلبية النساء في مجتمعنا مصابات به:t31:
لكن الدين يلعب دور كبير في هذا

كما قال نزار "أستغرب في بلادي كي تقف النساء أمام حقوق النساء"


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> عنف؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بتعرفي شو ممكن يحصل لراجل اللي يمد ايده ع مرته أو إبنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> إنتي مفتكراها سايبة مثل الدول العربجية الراجل يعنف مثل ما بده ومفيش حد بيجيب علم؟؟؟؟؟
> مهما كانت نسبة العنف في الغرب مش بتصل لنصف العنف عندكم...
> ...



 
اشكرك حقيقى لانك ذكرتنى بهذة النقطة ان القوانين فى الغرب حقيقى عنيفة مع الرجل اللى يثبت عليه تهمة العنف ضد زوجته وقوانين التحرش والاغتصاب قد تصل للاعدام 
لكن احنا عندنا ايه ؟ لو شافو واحد بيضرب مراته وقالهم ياجماعة ديه مراتى محدش بيتدخل وكأن من حقة ان يضربها لانها مراته ومش من حقها ان حد يدافع عنها ويخلصها من تحت ايده 

انا لازلت مصرة اننا منحولش الكلام عن شرق وغرب ومقارنة بينهم لان اصلا مفيش وجه مقارنة وكمان لان مش ده هدف الموضوع بس انا حبيت اعلق على النقطة ديه لانى نسيت اذكرها فى ردى 
وياريت نتوقف عن المقارنة بين الشرق والغرب لغاية كده


----------



## Anas2 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وياريت نتوقف عن المقارنة بين الشرق والغرب لغاية كده


أوك سأنسحب من النقاش
أعتذر لتشثيت موضوعك عزيزتي:wub:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا معاكى ان فيه مجتمعات متشددة على المرأة و عاداتهم و ثقافتهم قاتلة و تجيب الضغط و العصبى و كل حاجة بس مش ينفع نعمم الموضوع دة على كل المجتمعات و كل النساء


لكن كلامك كله صح فى بعض المجتمعات و اكتر كمان من اللى بتقوليه .. و عشان نغير ثقافة المجتمع هيهااااااااااات فعلاً و يدينا و يديكى طولة العمر ربنا .. خلينا فى الفضفضة مش هتبقى ولا فضفضة ولا واقع *


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> أوك سأنسحب من النقاش
> أعتذر لتشثيت موضوعك عزيزتي:wub:


 
غلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللط انت فهمتنى غلط ياعزيزى انا مش عايزاك تنسحب من النقاش بالعكس انت وجودك مهم جدا واثرى الموضوع حقيقي ياريت تفضل موجود فيه لو سمحت 
انا قصدى انى مش عايزة الموضوع يتحول لشرق وغرب لان نوعية المواضيع اللى زى ديه بتقلب الى ساحة معارك بين مؤيد ومعارض 
انا بقول خلينا فى مصايبنا احسن وخلينا نناقشها وملناش دعوة بالغرب دلوقتى 
ايه رأيك ؟
نورت حقيقى وسعيدة بمشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا معاكى ان فيه مجتمعات متشددة على المرأة و عاداتهم و ثقافتهم قاتلة و تجيب الضغط و العصبى و كل حاجة بس مش ينفع نعمم الموضوع دة على كل المجتمعات و كل النساء*
> 
> 
> *لكن كلامك كله صح فى بعض المجتمعات و اكتر كمان من اللى بتقوليه .. و عشان نغير ثقافة المجتمع هيهااااااااااات فعلاً و يدينا و يديكى طولة العمر ربنا .. خلينا فى الفضفضة مش هتبقى ولا فضفضة ولا واقع *


 
انا معاكى ان التغيير بياخد وقت كبيييييييييييييييير جدا 
ادينا بنفضفض ورانا ايه ؟:fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب بعد وصلة الخناق الممتعة ديه :fun_lol::fun_lol:بهزر انا استمتعت بالنقاش مع كل اللى ناقشونى وخصوصا شقاوة اللى اكيد قريب هغتالها فى موضوع تانى :fun_lol::fun_lol:
 
نكمل 
(المرأة والشكل ) ​ 
واحدة من اكبر الضغوط اللى بتوقع تحتها البنت هى مقاييس الشكل والجمال ( وعلشان محدش يضربنى انا فى النقطة ديه بالذات مش بتكلم عن مجتمعنا الشرقى بس لكن كمان المجتمع الغربى عنده جزء من المشكلة ) 
ساعات كتير بيتم اختصار المرأة فى شكلها ووزنها فمثلا مش مهم اذا كانت ذكية ومثقفة واخلاق ولطيفة ودمها خفيف لكن المهم شكلها 
انا مش بنكر اهمية الشكل 
بس هل المرأة بس اللى لازم تكون حلوة ووزنها مظبوط ؟ والراجل عادى يكون عنده كرش وعادى يعنى ؟ 
الراجل من دول يشتكى ان مراته جسمها وشكلها اتغير بعد الجواز وهى مش جميلة زى الاول ( رغم انه بيكون ساعات  غصب عنها بسبب الحمل والولادة وخاصة عندنا فى الشرق اجسامنا بطبيعتها قابلة اصلا للزيادة ) ولما تيجى تبص عليه هو تلاقيه هو بكرش ومش مهتم لا بلبسه ولاشكله 
طيب انت عايز تشوف منظر جميل قدامك وهى مش عايزة تشوفك جميل بردو ؟​ 
فتلاقى البنت مهما وصلت ومهما عليت فى التعليم او المركز بردو بيكون الحكم عليها من خلال شكلها وجمالها ووزنها 
يمكن اللى بيروج لده هو الاعلام 
فتلاقى مثلا كل اغانى الحب عن عينيها ورموشها  ومعرفش ايه 
فبقا حتى معنى الحب نفسه مختصر بس فى الشكل 
وتلاقى الاعلام فى اوقات كتير ( خاصة فى الغرب ) بيروج لمقاييس جمال معينة فمثلا حاليا بيتم الترويج للنحافة الشددية من خلال عارضات الازياء او نجمات هوليوود وبيتم الترويج فى المحلات لل size zero او حتى ساعات بيكون كمان double zero وعلى فكرة ده المقاس بتاع الاطفال بيروجوه ويبيعوه للبنات الكبار ​ 
ايام مارلين مونرو مثلا كان الترويج لفكرة المرأة الشقراء بسبب مارلين وكان الشعر الاصفر هو مقياس مهم من مقاييس الجمال ​ 
دلوقتى بقا الترويج لفكرة الجمال اللاتينى زى سلمى حايك مثلا علشان كده تلاقى بنات كتير يتنقعو ويتحرقو تحت الشمس علشان ياخدو tan 
علشان يبقو ماشيين مع مقاييس الجمال الموضوعة ليهم من الاعلام اصلا ​ 
وتلاقى بردو مجلات المرأة كل مواضيعها عن ايه ؟ عن كريمات الشعر والوش والشد والنفخ وكأن المرأة مثلا مش مفروض حد يكلمها عن السياسة مثلا عن الاقتصاد يوسع مداركها عن احوال العالم ومشاكله بما انها جزء منه ​ 
وتلاقى البنت منغمسة فى التجميل ومنتجاته والوزن ومشاكله ومشاكل الوش والشعر وووو ( انا مش بقول ان الاهتمام بالنفس غلط ) لكن الغلط هو الانغماس فيه لدرجة الهوس والانغماس فى الشكل الخارجى لدرجة نسيان الانسان الداخلى واحتياجاته 
تنسى ان عقلها وروحها ونفسها محتاجة اهتمام ايضا 
بنات كتير مش راضيين عن حالهم بسبب ضغط المجتمع عليهم ( اى مجتمع على فكرة ) فى موضوع الشكل والجمال وانها لازم تكون على مقاييس معينة من الشكل والوزن وغيره وبنات كتير وخاصة فى فترة المراهقة بتصاب بأمراض نفسية بسبب الموضوع ده 
طيب واذا مقدرتش تكون على الوزن المطلوب هل ده هيقلل منها كأنسانة ؟ 
هل ده هينزل سعرها فى سوق الجواز مثلا ؟​ 
ارجوكى ياعزيزتى متغرقيش نفسك كتير فى محاولة ارضاء الاخرين بشكلك اذا كنتى هتعملى كده اعملى لنفسك مش من اجل ارضاء الناس 
واذا كنتى طويلة او قصيرة تخينة او رفيعة اعرفى ان قيمتك مش فى وزنك ولا فى عينيكى ولا فى شعرك وارجوكى ابتدى embrace and accept yourself as you are ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

يآآهـ أول مرهـ هنختلف (* تصدقى أنآ مبسوط* :a63: )

*آلمرأهـ كآئن جميل وبآحث عن آلجمآل*
صحيح مش مختلفة معآكـِ فى حصر آلبنت فى شكلهآ بدون جوهرهآ
أو فى مطآلبة آلرجل آلبطوط أبو كرش ليهآ بإنهآ تكون رشيقة هههههـ
وآلأهم فى إنهآ تفقد ثقتهآ وأحترآمهآ لنفسهآ ورضآهآ عنهآ بعآمل آلشكل


بس صدقينى حتى لو آلمجتمع ككل وآدم خآصة بطلو يعملوآ تركيز على جمآلهآ
*هى هتفضل شيفآهـ إنفرآد وتميز مهم وخآص ليهآ* ( طبعاً بتتفآوت آلنسبة من بنت لغيرهآ )

ثآنياً .. آلرجل فعلاً آلجمآل مش من مقآييس تقييمهـ (* ومش قصدى إنهـ يكون دميم أو مبهدل يعنى* )
بس طبيعة آلأنثى بتفرض أولوية تصنيف آلجمآل عندهآ .. آللى هو من آلمقآييس آلغير بآرزة عند آلرجل 


 

*
.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 سبتمبر 2012)

> طيب بعد وصلة الخناق الممتعة ديه :fun_lol::fun_lol:بهزر انا استمتعت بالنقاش مع كل اللى ناقشونى وخصوصا شقاوة اللى اكيد قريب هغتالها فى موضوع تانى :fun_lol::fun_lol:


*يا وهوى دة عينى عينك كدة ؟؟ ايه الارهاب الفكرى دة :t32: ياناس لو اختفيت فى ظروف غامضة العيال امانة فى رقبتكو و اديكو عرفتو اللى فيها :kap:
*


> انا مش بنكر اهمية الشكل
> بس هل المرأة بس اللى لازم تكون حلوة ووزنها مظبوط ؟ والراجل عادى يكون عنده كرش وعادى يعنى ؟



*طبعا عادى لو نازل يجيب جارية من سوق عكاظ هيفكر فى اختلافات الشكل ليه ؟؟ دة حتى الكرش متربى على العز :smil12:*




> طيب انت عايز تشوف منظر جميل قدامك وهى مش عايزة تشوفك جميل بردو ؟[/RIGHT]


*و هى تشوف أصلا ليه ؟؟ كفاية تسمعه فى الراديو .. و هيجى واحد ابن حلال دلوقتى يقولك يعنى يشوف الجمال فى بيته ولا يشوفه برا :a63:
*



> يمكن اللى بيروج لده هو الاعلام
> فتلاقى مثلا كل اغانى الحب عن عينيها ورموشها  ومعرفش ايه



*متظلميش الاعلام .. الرجالة هى اللى عنيها زايغة :a82: *



> ارجوكى ياعزيزتى متغرقيش نفسك كتير فى محاولة ارضاء الاخرين بشكلك اذا كنتى هتعملى كده اعملى لنفسك مش من اجل ارضاء الناس
> واذا كنتى طويلة او قصيرة تخينة او رفيعة اعرفى ان قيمتك مش فى وزنك ولا فى عينيكى ولا فى شعرك وارجوكى ابتدى embrace and accept yourself as you are
> ​




*دى مشكلة عند بنات كتير مبيعرفوش قيمة نفسهم و ثقتهم رايحة خالص و الموضوع دة بيجى على دماغهم فى الاخر .. نص جمال المرأة هى ثقتها فى نفسها** *​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مش معقولة بجد موضوع تحفة و انا استفدت منو كتييييييير اوي بجد يا قمر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> يآآهـ أول مرهـ هنختلف (* تصدقى أنآ مبسوط* :a63: )​
> *آلمرأهـ كآئن جميل وبآحث عن آلجمآل*
> ...


 
احب اضايقك واغيظك واقولك اننا مش مختلفين :a63:
المرأة فعلا بتبحث عن الجمال والانوثة وانا مش ضد ده وقولت ده فى كلامى 
بس انا ضد الانغماس فيه لدرجة الهوس بيه ولدرجة المرض فى بعض الاوقات اللى ممكن توصل الى امراض نفسية وامراض عضوية كمان 
(فيه ناس محانين بالنحافة وبيجلهم حاجة اسمها anorexia وممكن يموتو فيها كمان ) انا ضد ان البنت تفقد اعتزازها بنفسها وثقتها فى نفسها كأنسانة علشان شكلها ومش تختصر نفسها فى مجرد شكل وبس 
وده اللى انتى قولتيه بردو يعنى احنا مش مختلفين :a63:


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شقاوة محدش هينقذك منى يابنتى :t32::t32:
مبسوطة من مشاركتك ومش لاقيه حاجة اضيفها بعد كلامك 
بس ياجماعة هى اللى قالت الرجالة عينهم زايغة مش انا :a63:


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> مش معقولة بجد موضوع تحفة و انا استفدت منو كتييييييير اوي بجد يا قمر​
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا حبيبتي​


ميرسى ياجميلة على كلامك الحلو وتشجيعك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			تكلم عن سابق علم ومعرفه مو اني قاعده واوزع فلسفه على 
فاضي أتمنى أنك تنتبهي لألفاظك قليلا أختي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انتبه ل شو؟ انا اتكلم عن نفسي مو عنك وانا حره في نفسي




			العطل أو لسياحة ويستحيل أسمح لأختي أو بنتي تعيش في هكذا مجتمع 
-التحرشات في كل مكان ولا أحد يتكلم مع المتحرش بل تُرمى التهمة على البنت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا يمكن في بلدك مو كل الشرق بلدك قول ماتتشرف تعيش في بلدك 




			حرية البنت شبه معدومة (ممنوع تلبس. ممنوع تخرج لوحدها. ممنوع تسافر وحدها. ممنوع تبات في مكان لوحدها.
. مش اتزوجت عانس بارت.. وهلم جرا)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


باي حق تتكلم عن البنات هنا دامك ماشفتهم من عشرين سنه
تعرف ان كلامك قديم وعليه غبار مو بتاع اليومين دول
لعلمك نلبس احلى واشيك هدوم والبنت تصرف على نفسها كويس
حتى لو دخلها محدوود تهتم باناقتها خل الطابق مستور ياعمي
مش عايزه اطلع فضايح اللبس اعندهم للى اشوفه والمتعب للنظر
نسافر ونروح ونجي اللي مع اهلها واللي مع نفسها
نخرج لوحدنا نروح كل مكان 
لا تحاول تبالغ عشان ترقع لنفسك 
الزواج من ما تحلم تتزوج وتكوون عايله؟ اللي يقول الغربيات 
ما يهتمون بذي سوالف ماعنده سالفه ودليل انهم يلحقون على ا
خر العمر عشان يجيبون طفل 

بالنسبه للماده.. ممكن تعلمني المراه الغربيه ليه تكافح 
وتشقى الى جنب الرجل مو عشان الماده؟ طيب ليش تستغرب 
في كل مكان الماده مهمه
والناس تكافح عشانها.. ولكن الفرق ان نحن معظم حياتنا مادياتنا
 على اهالينا مش بحاجه ننفصل منهم ونلقي انفسنا في
 التهلكه عشان اكافح واشقى طيب اذاالاهل قادرين ايه لزوم المرمطه؟ 
مش لازم امسح سوبر ماركت 
او بيع جسدي على الكام او اشتغل  ويتر عشان يقال عني م
كافحهه وتصرف على نفسها والبنت
اللي تعمل كذا لو توفر لها البديل لن ترفض .. ماجبت من عندي اكبر قناة فيهم عملت بحث عن البنات اللي
 يظطرون يرتكبون جرائم بحق نفسهن زي عرض اجسامهن وبيع صورهن
عشان يصرفن على الجامعه طبعا هن مظطرات  معظمهن
يقولن انهن مو راضيات لكن مجبورات ا مع علم ان اهاليهم مش معدمين او فقراء بس هذا ثمن  والكفاح .. 
ما اعمم على الكل بس زي ذي تصرفات تدخل ضمن كفاح كمان وفي اللي ظروفهم اسوء من كذا
فليش مصرين على ان واقعهم جنه بكل حالاته؟
 عندنا قناعات
معينه تقف عندها طموحنا.ما نتنازل عن اشياء ومبادئ مهمه عشان نحقق طوحنا

نحن نكافح ونشقى لما نتخرج ونتوظف ونقول لاهالينا
كثر الله خيركم.. وعلى فكره بنات الغربيات اللي يحصل لهن
ان احد يصرف عليهن سواء الاهل او الحبيب ما يقولون لا




			لمرأة تشعر بالرضى عن نفسها عندما لا تعود في 
حاجة لرجل كما يحتاج الحيوان -وسوري لتعبير- لأحد يطعمه.. 
حتى وإن تزوجت المرأة بمليونير لن تكون في أمان لأنها دائما ت
حت رحمته ويستطيع أن يرميها في أي وقت ليأتي بفتاة ثانية 
أجمل وأصغر أما المرأة المستقلة فالرجل يقيم لها ألف حساب ل
أنه يعرف أنها ليست تحت رحمته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه بالظبط النظره الماديه اللي حضرتك تكلمت عنها وش اسوي في رجل يحترمني عشان مستفله ماديا وبكره 
لو تفنشت يرميني او يسيبني اموت من الجوع عشاني تحت رحمته؟ وش هو نوعه الاحترام اللي اشتريه بفلوس؟ 
مو صحيح كلامك الحب والموده والاحترام ما تجي بفلوس او استقلال او غيره هذه قضيه اخرى 

ب






			تعرفي شو ممكن يحصل لراجل اللي يمد ايده ع مرته أو إبنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إنتي مفتكراها سايبة مثل الدول العربجية الراجل يعنف مثل ما بده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايش يحصل تنهد السماء؟ تقوم القيامه؟ فيه قوانين حالهم حال 
كل دول العالم السؤال من يلتزم هل قوانين تردعه؟ 
اخر احصائيه في الجارديان تقول 45% من نساء بريطانيا يتعرضن الى عنف جسدي وجنسي.. 
يكلف الدوله مليارات عشان يداون الحالات هذه من رفع قضايا الى غيره وان قريب من مليون 
طفل اثرت عليهم احداث العنف اللي يشوفونها.. هو انت فاكرهم ملائكه؟ وش عرف الحكومه من 
يضرب عشان تظن ان محدش يضرب وهذه فقط حالات اللي تم الابلاغ عنها
انصحك تتابع برنامج The Jeremy Kyle Show على قناة 1tv
عشان تعرف كمية العنف والمشاكل والقرف اللي نسوان متحملينه من
الرجال عندهم وشوف معاناتهم 
وبرنامج Loose Women على نفس القناة عشان 
تعرف شو كثر مشاكل النسوان وبالمناسبه البرنامج يقدمونه مذيعات زي كلام نواعم
يتناول قضيه كثيره في مجتمع لكن مركزين مع المراه 
ما تحب تعيش في بلاد العربجيه ده على اساس ان كل الامان هناك؟
اكبر دليل على انتهاكات اللي تحصل هو الخوف المسيطر على البشر
بعد المساء ساعه ثمانيه اللي يحصلها شئ لازم تكون متوقعته 
ما يمر شهر غير ما تحصل جريمه مرعبه لدرجه اني توقفت
 افتح نيوز لندن تو نايت لان مستحيل الواحد يعيش حياه طبيعه 
وهو يسمع عن حالات قتل تحصل بشكل متكرر اوك عندنا جرايم بس  مو زيهم النصائح
تكون دائما ماتمشي باليل لوحدك. ..لما اكون بالليل راجعه البيت ما اخلي 
سوره احفظها وما اقراها من رعب بينما في بلدنا اتمشى بسيارتي انصاص 
الليالي في شوارع ولا خوف ولا بطيخ وبيبان البيت الخارجيه مفتوحه
وجرائم المرعبه ما نسمع عنها الا نادر ... 
حياتو انجل انا مش عايزه اقارن 
حبيت اصحح معلومات ولو تلاحظين انا قلت 
سابقا عندنا وعندهم 
ميزات وعندنا وعندهم مساوئ لكن ايش تسوين احيانا على البعض ينطبق 
المثل عنزة الفريج ما تحب الا التيس الغريب يا ليت نكون موضوعيين 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عبود هذا الموضوع هو *فضفضة* عن مشاكل المرأة فى المجتمع *ومش علشان الراجل يجى يفرض رؤيتة علينا عن كيفية معاملة المرأة*


 *نابر وان ..ما تفضفضى زى ما انتى عايزة *
*بقى لك 13 صفحة مفضفضة ...حد قال لك أسكتى ؟*
*حد حذف لك مشاركة ؟؟ ...*
*حد أعترض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*نابر تو ...أنا مافرضتش رؤيتى عليكى* 
*سألتينى سؤال عن أن الحياة بتفرض على الأنثى أنها تكون كيان جنسى ...قلت لك ( لأ ) وشرحت قصدى* 



> *وكأنه هو عارف نفسية المرأة وهى عايزة ايه اكتر من المرأة نفسها*


* نابر ثرى ...ولو أنه من الصعب معرفة المرأة عايزة أية ...لكن أقولك *
*نعم أنا أعرف نفسية المرأة ( التى تخصنى فقط ) وهى عايزة أية ...نعم أعرف كيف أتعامل معها *
*



وبعدين لا اعلم كلمة رعاية من نوع خاص ديه بسمعها عن ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة ( مع كامل احترامى ليهم ) وعلى الاطفال 

أنقر للتوسيع...

معناها أنه على المستوى الأسرى طريقة التعامل مع الولد غير البنت *

*



والمفترض ان المرأة لما تقولك انها مش عايزة تتعامل بالطريقة ديه ( التحكم والسيطرة فى حياتها وتغلفها بغلاف الحب وانها محتاجة معاملة خاصة علشان انثى ) يبقا المفروض ان الرجل يسمع ويفهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ماتبقاش أنثى ...ولاهو يبقى راجل* 



> عبود اسفة ما علاقة هذا الكلام بالموضوع ؟ انت شوفتنى اعترضت على دور الرجل والمرأة فى الحياة بشكل عام ؟


 *لأ أنتى فهمتى مشاركتى غلط ووضحتها* 
*



شوفتنى قولت مثلا لا احنا عايزين الراجل يخلف ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 مرة رابعة ..أنتى فهمتى مشاركتى غلط ووضحتها *
*



مش ممكن كل ماهنيجى نتكلم عن مشاكل المرأة فى صورة فضفضة الراجل هيجى يفكرنا بدور الراجل ودور الست فى الحياة

أنقر للتوسيع...

أبقوا اكتبوا على مواضيعكم ممنوع دخول الرجال ...خاصة اللى فاهمين *
*واللى يدخل طنشوه ولا تردوا عليه *


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2012)

> *نابر وان *
> *..ما تفضفضى زى ما انتى عايزة *
> *بقى لك 13 صفحة مفضفضة ...حد قال لك أسكتى *
> *؟*
> ...


*اكيد هفضفض براحتى مش محتاجة حد يوصينى *
 


> *نابر تو ...أنا مافرضتش رؤيتى عليكى *
> 
> *سألتينى سؤال عن أن الحياة بتفرض على الأنثى أنها تكون كيان جنسى ...قلت لك *
> *( لأ ) وشرحت قصدى*



*غلط انت فرضت رؤيتك عليا مش فى اجابتك على سؤال اذا كانت المرأة كائن جنسى فرضت رؤيتك فى كلامك عن الطريقة والمعاملة الخاصة اللى لازم المرأة تتعامل بيها علشان كده قولتلك لما المرأة نفسها تقولك انها مش بتحب الطريقة ديه فى التعامل ( على الاقل مش كل النساء كده ) يبقا مينفعش يجى ادم يقولها لا هى ديه الطريقة اللى تنفع معاكى وانا اعرفك احسن منك *


> *نابر ثرى*
> *...ولو أنه من الصعب معرفة المرأة عايزة أية ...لكن *
> *أقولك *
> *نعم أنا *
> *أعرف نفسية المرأة ( التى تخصنى فقط ) وهى عايزة أية ...نعم أعرف كيف أتعامل معها *


*ايوة بالظبط تعرف نفسية المرأة اللى تخصك مش نفسية كل نساء الارض يبقا لما تتكلم عن نفسيتها تتكلم عن المرأة اللى تخصك لكن متعممش ده علينا كلنا وكأنك عارف كل نساء الدنيا بيفكروا ازاى *


> * معناها أنه على المستوى الأسرى طريقة التعامل مع الولد غير البنت *


*ماهى ديه المشكلة *
*



ماتبقاش أنثى ...ولاهو يبقى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *راجل*



*ههههههه متبقاش انثى علشان مش عايزة حد يتحكم فيها ولا هو يبقا راجل علشان تفهم موقفها وهيعاملها كأنسان كامل الاهليه وله حق تقرير مصيره بنفسه دون التحكم فيه بغلاف الحب والخوف ؟*
*مش بقولك هى ديه المشكلة ؟*
*



أبقوا اكتبوا على مواضيعكم ممنوع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *دخول الرجال ...خاصة اللى فاهمين*
> *واللى يدخل طنشوه ولا تردوا عليه *


*انشاء الله اوعدك هنكتب المرة الجاية  ومش خاصة الرجالة الفاهمين ( احنا مش قدك ياعبود ) لا الرجالة اللى مش عايزين يسمعوا للمرأة لما تتكلم عن نفسها وتحكى مشاكلها ويرجعوا بردو يقولولها لا احنا فاهمين نفسيتك اكتر منك :kap:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> احب اضايقك واغيظك واقولك اننا مش مختلفين :a63:
> المرأة فعلا بتبحث عن الجمال والانوثة وانا مش ضد ده وقولت ده فى كلامى
> بس انا ضد الانغماس فيه لدرجة الهوس بيه ولدرجة المرض فى بعض الاوقات اللى ممكن توصل الى امراض نفسية وامراض عضوية كمان
> (فيه ناس محانين بالنحافة وبيجلهم حاجة اسمها anorexia وممكن يموتو فيها كمان ) انا ضد ان البنت تفقد اعتزازها بنفسها وثقتها فى نفسها كأنسانة علشان شكلها ومش تختصر نفسها فى مجرد شكل وبس
> وده اللى انتى قولتيه بردو يعنى احنا مش مختلفين :a63:



مفيش فآيدهـ يعنى :t31:


*.،*
​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> *غلط انت فرضت رؤيتك عليا مش فى اجابتك على سؤال اذا كانت المرأة كائن جنسى فرضت رؤيتك فى كلامك عن الطريقة والمعاملة الخاصة اللى لازم المرأة تتعامل بيها علشان كدة*


 *لم يحدث انى فرضت رأييى*
*أنتى فاتحة موضوع والمواضيع ملك للأعضاء *
*يعلقوا عليها ...التعليق مش فرض رأى *
*هو أبداء رأى ...انتى حرة بقى تاخدى بيها مش تاخدى بيها ...ترجعك لك ...*
*الا اذا كنتى عايزة تسمعى نفسك وبس ...:kap:*
*ودة يتعارض مع موضوعك التانى بتاع الفيل أبو زلومة *
*لكن مش تقولى لأ انت غلط وفرضت رأيك *
*آدى مشاركتى رقم 88 - **وآدى رقم 100 *
*طلعى لهم منهم فرض الرأى دة كان فين وأمتى ؟؟؟*
*الا اذا كنتى عايزة تقولى لنا أنا صح وخلاص واسكتوا *
*هُس ما سمعش نَفَس ........*
*واللى يقول غير كدة هيبقى غلط وهيبقى بيفرض رأيه عليا *
*



ايوة بالظبط تعرف نفسية المرأة اللى تخصك مش نفسية كل نساء الارض يبقا لما تتكلم عن نفسيتها تتكلم عن المرأة اللى تخصك لكن متعممش ده علينا كلنا وكأنك عارف كل نساء الدنيا بيفكروا ازاى

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ماهو يا آنج ...لكل أمرأة رجل ...*
*كون بقى رجلها دة مش فاهم نفسيتها ..أو مش لاقياه أصلاً *
*يبقى تدور لها على راجل بيفهم !!!!* 


> *ههههههه متبقاش انثى علشان مش عايزة حد يتحكم فيها ولا هو يبقا راجل علشان تفهم موقفها وهيعاملها كأنسان كامل الاهليه وله حق تقرير مصيره بنفسه دون التحكم فيه بغلاف الحب والخوف ؟*
> *مش بقولك هى ديه المشكلة ؟*


 *نفس التعليق أعلاه* 
*وعلى فكرة بقى *
*آخر تعليق عشان أروح أنام ...*
*ماقدرش أنا كأب اعامل الولد زى البنت *
*مثل الأم لما بتتكلم مع البنت فى اشياء ( تخص النساء ) مش هتقدر تكلم فيها ابنها طبعاً ....!!!*
*والعكس صحيح ما قدرش أكلم بنتى فى حاجات ( بناتى خاصة )*
*مش دراع يعنى ...وأعتقد واضحة *


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2012)

> *لم يحدث انى *
> *فرضت رأييى
> أنتى فاتحة موضوع والمواضيع ملك للأعضاء
> 
> ...


غلط تانى ياعبود :yahoo::yahoo: فرض الرأى ليه صور متعددة مش لازم تيجى مثلا تزعق فيا وتشتمنى علشان تبقا بتفرض رأيك ووجهة نظرك عليا 
انما فرض الرأى من صوره انى اكون عامله موضوع عن مشاكل المرأة ومشاعرها ( بصفتى امرأة ) ويبقا بنات كتير دخلو الموضوع وايدوا كلامى وقالو ان ديه كمان هى مشاعرهم ويجى الرجل يقولنا لا انتو مش فاهمين نفسيتكم كويس احنا فاهمينها اكتر منكم وفاهمين ايه الطريقة المناسبة فى التعامل معاكم اكتر منكم بردو وكأنكبتقول اتكلمى وعبرى عن مشاعرك وطلباتك زى ماانتى عايزة لكن احنا بردو ( رجال ) هنفضل نعمل اللى احنا عايزينه ونعاملكم بالطريقة اللى احنا شايفينها صح 
لما اسمعك انت بتفضفض عن حاجة مضايقاك وتقولى مثلا مبحبش حد يشتمنى وهو بيتناقش معايا ومش بحب حد يعاملنى بالطريقة ديه مينفعش اجى اقولك ليه ياعبود ؟ ده حتى الشتمية كويسة وبصراحة احسن طريقة للتعامل معاك هى الشتيمة ( مش قصدى طبعا بس انا بديك مثال )  واحنا عارفين نفسك اكتر منك ايه رأيك ؟




> *ماهو يا آنج ...لكل أمرأة رجل ...*
> *كون بقى رجلها دة مش فاهم نفسيتها ..أو مش لاقياه أصلاً *
> *
> 
> ...


كلام سليم بس ده ايه علاقته بأنى بقولك متعممش على كل النساء طريقة معاملتك للمرأة اللى تخصك فى حياتك ؟ طيب ما كنت تقول كده من الاول ؟ انك بتتكلم عن انك فاهم طريقة معاملة المرأة اللى تخصك فى حياتك فقط لكن مش كل نساء الدنيا 

*



نفس التعليق أعلاه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *وعلى فكرة بقى *
> *
> 
> *
> ...


 

بتغير الموضوع ياعبود وبتدخل فى مواضيع تانية علشان تثبت وجهة نظرك  ايه علاقة المواضيع البناتى والولادى بالمساواة فى المعاملة بين ابنك وبنتك وانك تدى بنتك حرية تقرير حياتها ومصيرها بنفس الثقة والحرية اللى بتديها بردو لابنك دون الحاجة لمراقبتها وفرض دور معين عليها تلعبه فى المجتمع ومتخرجش عنه ؟
good night


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مفيش فآيدهـ يعنى :t31:​
> 
> 
> *.،*​


 
هههههههه مفيش فايدة سعد زغلول


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انما فرض الرأى من صوره انى اكون عامله موضوع عن مشاكل المرأة ومشاعرها ( بصفتى امرأة ) ويبقا بنات كتير دخلو الموضوع وايدوا كلامى وقالو ان ديه كمان هى مشاعرهم *ويجى الرجل يقولنا لا انتو مش فاهمين نفسيتكم كويس احنا فاهمينها اكتر منكم*


*طيب ما أنا قلت لك طلعى لى من مشاركاتى الأتنين الكلام دة*
*وفشلتى انك تلاقيها :t13:*
*أنتى عجبتك كلمة ( أنت غلط ) ( أنت غلط ) ....؟؟؟*
*لذيذة ...مش كدة ؟*
*علقيها فى رقبة الفيل أبو زلومة :cry2:*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2012)

غلط تالت ياعبود :yahoo::yahoo: انا مفشتلتش انى الاقيها 
لكن انت عايزنى اطلعهالك بالنص؟ طبعا مش هتطلعها بالنص لانك مكتبتهاش بالنص اللى انا كاتباه لكن النص اللى انا كتبته هو المعنى اللى يتفهم من ورا كلامك ان لا البنت محتاجة رعاية من نوع خاص لانها انثى وده ردا منك على كلامى ما سألتك ليه البنت المجتمع بينظرلها على انها كائن special محتاج معاملة ومراقبة من نوع خاص ؟ يعنى انا بستنكر نظرة المجتمع ديه 
روحت انت جيت قولتلى لا هى الطريقة الصح اللى لازم البنت تتعامل بيها 
 
وديه المشاركة اهى       #*100*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> غلط تالت ياعبود :yahoo::yahoo: انا مفشتلتش انى الاقيها
> لكن انت عايزنى اطلعهالك بالنص؟ طبعا مش هتطلعها بالنص لانك مكتبتهاش بالنص اللى انا كاتباه لكن النص اللى انا كتبته *هو المعنى اللى يتفهم من ورا كلامك*


*لأ المعنى اللى وصلك غلط وأنا رجعت شرحت لك بالتفصيل *
*ووضعتى كلام على لسانى ما قولتوش ...*
*لكن ازاى بقى ؟؟ ...مايصحش هتطلع غلطان ياعبود يعنى هتطلع غلطان *
*خلاص ياستى غلطان غلطان ...ولايهمك *
*وأهى المشاركة قدام كل الأعضاء يقروها براحتهم* 
*أنا منسحب من مواضيعك ...*
*مش علشان زعلان أو عايز أفرض رأى*
*طبعا لاءة لأنى مش هايف *
*علشان رافض تأويلى كلام ما قلتوش ...*
*ورافض بكل شدة التفتيش فى النوايا ....*
*ودى مش أول مرة تحصل منكم ....وطالما هو دة نظامكم *
*أنا بقى راجل أحب أحترم نفسى قوى وباحب أحترم عقلى قوى *
*وكبير بما يكفى وجرئ قوى بحيث أن اللى باحب اقوله باقوله ( وش ) ...*
*ومش محتاج لف ولا دوران ولا انا محتاج أتخابث على حد *


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههه انت كبرت الموضوع ياعبود 
عموما لو عايز تنسحب ديه حاجة ترجعلك طبعا وانا مقدرش اجبرك انك تفضل او انك ترد عليا فى  مواضيع ليا او متردش ده شئ يخصك 
لكن انا مقولتكش كلام انت مش قولته انا ترجمت اللى انا فهمته من كلامك والمعنى اللى وصلى وكلامك اللى شرحتهولى بعدين مغيرش حاجة من المعنى اللى وصلى بردو من كلامك الاول او الاخير 
واى تفتيش فى نوايا ؟ هو انا فتشت فى نواياك ؟ انا ناقشتك فى اللى انت كاتبه واللى كل شرحك بعد كده لم ينفى بردو المعنى اللى وصلنى من كلامك الاول لانك محاولتش اصلا تنفيه او تغيره 
ادى كل الموضوع 
لكن كلمة تأويل كلامك ديه كلمة فى غير موضوعها هنا لان تأويل الكلام حاجة تانية خاااااااااااااالص عن انى افهم معنى معين من كلامك 
وعلى العموم ديه بردو حريتك الشخصية فى انك تشارك او متشاركش


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*ما تستهدوا بالرحمن يا جماعة، هو احنا لمن نبدي نتابع حاجة كويسة في المواضيع ديه - تتقلب في الاخير لمواضيع شخصية، رجاء وطلب من الاستاذ عبود ان يكمل الحوار وسأتداخل معه واتفاعل، ورجاء وطلب للاخت انجل ان تستمر كي يتفاعل الجميع بغض النظر اذا كانت الاراء مختلفة او متساندة او متضاربة او اياً كانت....نريد حرية في التعبير والكلام والاستفادة تعم للجميع!

تحياتي
*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *ما تستهدوا بالرحمن يا جماعة، هو احنا لمن نبدي نتابع حاجة كويسة في المواضيع ديه - تتقلب في الاخير لمواضيع شخصية، رجاء وطلب من الاستاذ عبود ان يكمل الحوار وسأتداخل معه واتفاعل، ورجاء وطلب للاخت انجل ان تستمر كي يتفاعل الجميع بغض النظر اذا كانت الاراء مختلفة او متساندة او متضاربة او اياً كانت....نريد حرية في التعبير والكلام والاستفادة تعم للجميع!*
> 
> *تحياتي*


 

اهلا فادى 
انا مش عندى مشكلة اذا اى حد عايز يشارك او يتابع او اى حاجة مفيش مشكلة والاستاذ عبود عارف طبعا ان هو مرحب بيه فى اى وقت اذا هو عايز . 
مرحبا فادى اسعدتنى مشاركتك


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اهلا فادى
> انا مش عندى مشكلة اذا اى حد عايز يشارك او يتابع او اى حاجة مفيش مشكلة والاستاذ عبود عارف طبعا ان هو مرحب بيه فى اى وقت اذا هو عايز .
> مرحبا فادى اسعدتنى مشاركتك



*يشرفني التواصل في موضوعك ...الحمد لله انه ماكو مشاكل ...والاستاذ عبود من المقاتلين الذين يجاهدوا في سبيل ابداء الرأي والكلمة :t13:*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

و بعدين بقييييييييييي لازم الموضوع يتقفل قبل ما اعقب و لا ايه؟


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> و بعدين بقييييييييييي لازم الموضوع يتقفل قبل ما اعقب و لا ايه؟


 

لا ياتروث مش هيتقفل ولا حاجة يتقفل ليه ؟ هو حصل ايه ؟ 
كملى كملى :smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *يشرفني التواصل في موضوعك ...الحمد لله انه ماكو مشاكل ...والاستاذ عبود من المقاتلين الذين يجاهدوا في سبيل ابداء الرأي والكلمة :t13:*


 

ميرسى يافادى جدا وان يشرفنى انك تتواصل معايا فى الموضوع 
واكيد ماكو مشكلة خالص :ura1:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*و قرن في بيوتكن و لا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الاولي...

بنت يا نانسي

عيب تتكلمي في المواضيع دي يا بت

الست مننا تاج راسها و زينتها هو جوزها و الي ما اتجوزتش تبقي سوبر عانس و قرد كمان

اجري يا بنت اتجوزي و خلصينا هههههههههههههههههه و اتجوزي واحد مسلم اخواني ملتحي يهديكي للطريق القويم...طريق النور و الهدي​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و قرن في بيوتكن و لا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الاولي...
> 
> بنت يا نانسي
> 
> ...



ههههههههـ
أسمعى آلكلآم يآ آنجل ربنآ يهديكى ويهدينآ :smile01


*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2012)

( سهولة الانوثة ) ​ 
معلش استحملونى وخلونى اكون اكثر صراحة هنا ​بسمعها كتير الكلمة ديه من بعض الرجالة  
هو انتوا بتعموا ايه فى الحياة ؟ ايه الصعوبات اللى بتواجهكوا ؟ لما بتتولدوا ابائكم بيصرفوا عليكوا لغاية ماتتجوزوا وبعدين جوزك يصرف عليكى 
انما احنا ؟ ياعينى علينا احنا , احنا علينا مصاريف وشغل وشقة وشبكة ووووو انتو بقا عليكو ايه ؟ الانوثة سهلة جدا ​ 
اولا كلامى ده مش مقارنة بين الانوثة والرجولة ومين اصعب ومين اسهل 
كلامى توضيح لادم ان مفيش حاجة فى الدنيا سهلة فى المطلق 
واذا كان انت عندك صعب فى حياتك فالبنت كمان عندها صعب ومسئوليات 
ثانيا الكلام بتاع انتو مش بتشيلو مسئوليات مادية ده ينفع يتقال على ايام جدتى لما كانوا الستات شغلتهم البيوت بس لكن الكلام ده يتقال دلوقتى ازاى وشغل الست اصبح ضرورة اقتصادية فى البيت فى اوقات كتير؟ لا ادرى ​ 
ثالثا يا ادم هل حاولت انك تفهم مشاكل المرأة النفسية اللى بتمر بيها اللى انت عمرك ما مريت ولا هتمر بيها ؟ هل حاولت انك تحس بيها وتقدر وتفهم مشاعرها 
هل تعرف اعراض الدورة الشهرية مثلا ؟ تعرف ان ممكن يكون الالم غير محتمل لدرجة الحاجة لاخذ مسكنات قوية ؟ هل تعرف بحاجة اسمها PMS وهى اعراض ماقبل الدورة ؟
هل تعرف ان لخبطة الهرمونات ممكن تؤدى الى اكتئاب فعلى شديد وافكار انتحارية ؟ 
هل تعرف اكتئاب الحمل ومابعد الولادة والراضاعة كمان ؟​ 
هل تعرف ال menopause او مايطلق عليه جهلا بسن اليأس ؟
هل تعرف ان نقص هرمون الاستروجين بيؤدى الى مشاكل واعراض نفسية وتقلب مزاج واكتئاب ومشاكل جسدية ايضا ؟​ 
هل تقدر تتفهم لما مراتك تقولك انى مش طايقة حاجة دلوقتى ومش طايقة اتكلم انها مش بتكون بتتدلع او مودية او عايزة تقرفك وخلاص ؟ انها فعلا بتكون تعبانة ومتألمة ومكتئبة ومش عايزة حاجة منك غير شوية تفهم وحنان وتقدير لمشاعرها المضطربة ؟
متجيش بعد ده كله تقولها انتى حياتك سهلة واسهل مننا مفيش حاجة اسهل من التانية فى الدنيا ديه كل حاجة ليها حلوها ومرها سهولتها وصعوبتها 
بس حاول تتفهم مشاعرها وتقلباتها and put yourself in her shoes يعنى حط نفسك مكانها لان اصعب حاجة على المرأة هو عدم تقدير مشاعرها والكلام عن مشاعرها بأنها تافهه او مجرد جنان وتقلبات مزاج ودلع ليس الا بينما هى فى الحقيقة معاناه حقيقية .​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههه تروث كل البنات هتسمع كلامك صدقينى 
يلا شوفيلى شى عريس كده اتجوزه  يمكن اعقل ولا حاجة 
هى الست  مننا ايه غير زوج وشوية حاجات فوق بعض ؟ :smile01:smile01


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ( سهولة الانوثة ) ​
> معلش استحملونى وخلونى اكون اكثر صراحة هنا ​بسمعها كتير الكلمة ديه من بعض الرجالة
> هو انتوا بتعموا ايه فى الحياة ؟ ايه الصعوبات اللى بتواجهكوا ؟ لما بتتولدوا ابائكم بيصرفوا عليكوا لغاية ماتتجوزوا وبعدين جوزك يصرف عليكى
> انما احنا ؟ ياعينى علينا احنا , احنا علينا مصاريف وشغل وشقة وشبكة ووووو انتو بقا عليكو ايه ؟ الانوثة سهلة جدا ​
> ...


*أصعب شئ فى آلدنيآ هو آلإستهآنة بمشآعر آلغير*
مهمآ كآنت سآذجة أو غير مبررهـ فى عيونآ فهو من حقهـ إننآ نقدر إحسآسهـ وفكرهـ
دآ جزء من تقديرنآ لكيآنهـ

مآ بآلكـ بآلمرأهـ كتلة آلأحآسيس 



بس بينى وبينكـ يآ آنجل
مشكلة عدم آلتقدير دى بقت عند آلمعظم وموجههـ بردو للمعظم
*مش بس حوآ آللى بتعآنى منهآ  **..*



*.،*

​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *أصعب شئ فى آلدنيآ هو آلإستهآنة بمشآعر آلغير*​
> مهمآ كآنت سآذجة أو غير مبررهـ فى عيونآ فهو من حقهـ إننآ نقدر إحسآسهـ وفكرهـ
> دآ جزء من تقديرنآ لكيآنهـ​
> مآ بآلكـ بآلمرأهـ كتلة آلأحآسيس ​
> ...




عارفه ياسيكرت واكيد ادم برجو بيعانى من عدم تقدير مشاعره وممكن تكون حواء نفسها هى اللى مش بتقدر مشاعره فى اوقات كتيرة 
ده خطأ انسانى بيحصل من كل الناس 
بس هو فعلا زى ما قولتى بيكون شعور صعب جدا وقاتل وخصوصا عملية الاستهانة بمشاعر التانى حتى لو كانت فى نظرى انا تافهه مش مفروض اقوله كده 
وكمان بتكلم فى النقطة ديه عن حوا علشان ادم يكون متفهم لتقلبات اى حواء فى حياته سواء زوجته امه اخته صديقته بنته اى واحدة ​ ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 سبتمبر 2012)

م


> علش استحملونى وخلونى اكون اكثر صراحة هنا ​بسمعها كتير الكلمة ديه من بعض الرجالة
> هو انتوا بتعموا ايه فى الحياة ؟ ايه الصعوبات اللى بتواجهكوا ؟ لما بتتولدوا ابائكم بيصرفوا عليكوا لغاية ماتتجوزوا وبعدين جوزك يصرف عليكى
> انما احنا ؟ ياعينى علينا احنا , احنا علينا مصاريف وشغل وشقة وشبكة ووووو انتو بقا عليكو ايه ؟ الانوثة سهلة جدا​



*حلو الكلام يا آنجيل، لكن الفعل أصعب، صحيح "المرأة" تلام في كثير من الاحيان، ممن أسميهم The Opportunists الذين أشرتي اليهم في نهاية كلامك، لكن مع هذا، فهذا لا يمنع ان تكون نسب Portions الخوض في معمعة الحياة وزحامها متناسبة بين الرجل والمرأة، ولن اقول بين "الفحولة" و"الانوثة"، فالكلمتين تشتملان على معنى اكبر.*
​

> اولا كلامى ده مش مقارنة بين الانوثة والرجولة ومين اصعب ومين اسهل
> كلامى توضيح لادم ان مفيش حاجة فى الدنيا سهلة فى المطلق
> واذا كان انت عندك صعب فى حياتك فالبنت كمان عندها صعب ومسئوليات



*وهل هناك من ينكر صعوبة الحياة لدى المرأة! لكن الاختلاف في الصعوبة هو شيء قابل للنقاش! 

*


> ثانيا الكلام بتاع انتو مش بتشيلو مسئوليات مادية ده ينفع يتقال على ايام جدتى لما كانوا الستات شغلتهم البيوت بس لكن الكلام ده يتقال دلوقتى ازاى وشغل الست اصبح ضرورة اقتصادية فى البيت فى اوقات كتير؟ لا ادرى



*طبيعي هذا الشيء، مع تطور الحياة وتوظف المرأة واعطاءها حقها في البناء في المجتمع، لكن يبقى طموح المرأة "مادياً" مختلف عن طموح الرجل، وأساسه التعاون بين الاثنين. لان عقلية الرجل الاقتصادية تكون اكثر نضجاً في الكثير من الحالات.*
​ 


> ثالثا يا ادم هل حاولت انك تفهم مشاكل المرأة النفسية اللى بتمر بيها اللى انت عمرك ما مريت ولا هتمر بيها ؟ هل حاولت انك تحس بيها وتقدر وتفهم مشاعرها



*لما تيجي بنت الحلال يبقى اقولك ئيه الي حصل...:act23:

*
ب


> س حاول تتفهم مشاعرها وتقلباتها and put yourself in her shoes يعنى حط نفسك مكانها لان اصعب حاجة على المرأة هو عدم تقدير مشاعرها والكلام عن مشاعرها بأنها تافهه او مجرد جنان وتقلبات مزاج ودلع ليس الا بينما هى فى الحقيقة معاناه حقيقية .​



*قصدك walk her shoes وهذا واضح من خلال الوظائف الفسلجية التي "تعاني" منها المرأة! لكن لا ينكر احد ان مشاعرها والكلام عن مشاعرها يحتاج عناية خاصة! 

تحياتي :bud:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا فادى على مشاركتك 
 
1- الخوض فى معمة الحياة متناسب بين المرأة والرجل ده صحيح بس فيه ناس شايفة ان المرأة متدلعة للاسف ومش عليها مسئوليات 
2- شكرا على تفهمك واعترافك بالصعاب اللى بتمر بيها المرأة ومحاولتك لتقدير مشاعرها 
3- بس مش قولتلى هتعمل ايه مع بنت الحلال ؟ :smile01


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 سبتمبر 2012)

> شكرا فادى على مشاركتك



*عفواً ...*
 



> الخوض فى معمة الحياة متناسب بين المرأة والرجل ده صحيح بس فيه ناس شايفة ان المرأة متدلعة للاسف ومش عليها مسئوليات



 *صراحة انا معرفش "متلدعات" - ممكن مثال عن الدلع! :smile01:2::2: *

 


> شكرا على تفهمك واعترافك بالصعاب اللى بتمر بيها المرأة ومحاولتك لتقدير مشاعرها




*هو انا اقدر اخالف نصف المجتمع، ويزيد عن نصفه الان! :giveup:*


 


> بس مش قولتلى هتعمل ايه مع بنت الحلال ؟ :smile01




*بس تجي ....حقولك على كل حاجة! اذا كان فيّ نفس اقول يعني :mus25:*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

> *صراحة انا معرفش "متلدعات" - ممكن مثال *
> *عن الدلع! :smile01:2::2: *




 
نانسى عجرم :smile01





> *هو انا اقدر اخالف نصف المجتمع، ويزيد عن نصفه الان! :giveup:*



 
 ايوة كده خليك فى الامان :budo::smile01
 


 
*



بس تجي ....حقولك على كل حاجة! اذا كان فيّ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *نفس اقول يعني :mus25:*


*


*

هههههههه ممكن متلحقش تقول اصلا :smile01:smile01
طيب مش كنت تقول انك بتدور على بنت الحلال ؟ نبعتهالك وانت تدفع مصاريف الشحن :smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

( الراجل لازم يتخدم عليه ) ​ 
واحدة من الحاجات اللى للاسف امهات كتير بتوقع فيها هى انها تفرق بين ابنها وبنتها فى موضع شغل البيت 
فمثلا الاخت هى اللى تنضف اوضة اخوها هى اللى تسخنله الاكل هى اللى تكوه هدومه هى اللى تعلمه كل اجة وهو مش من الطبيعى انه يعملها اى حاجة من دول وكأنه هو ضيف شرف فى البيت مش شريك فى الاسرة 
فبيكبر الولد بنفس العقلية انه فى اى مكان هيتواجد فيه اى ستات موجودين الطبيعى انه يخدموا عليه والطبيعى انه يفضل قاعد ضيف فى اى مكان مستنى الخدمة حتى لو المكان ده كان بيته هو شخصيا 
فلما يشارك فى شغل البيت مع مراته بيعتبر نفسه انجز انجاز كبير مفروض يتشكر عليه 
مش انه من الطبيعى انه طالما ده بيته انه يشارك  و يساهم فى تنضيفة وفى الخدمة فيه وانه زى مابيتخدم لازم كمان يخدم اهل البيت اللى هو عايش فيه على قدر استطاعته مش يعتبرها مساعدة او تفضل منه ​ 
واحدة قريبتى متزوجة من واحد ( غير عربى ) هما الاتنين بيشتغلو نفس عدد الساعات وهما الاتنين بيعملو مع بعض شغل البيت وهو مش بيعتبر ان ده تفضل منه ولا حاجة زيادة لا ده هو بيقول ان ده الطبيعى لان ده بيتى وانا لازم اشتغل فيه مش اكون ضيف فيه 
فمثلا لما بيكون عندهم ضيوف هى تقوم تطبخ وبعد الاكل هو بنفسه يقوم يغسل الاطباق قدام الضيوف ومش عنده اى مشاكل او عقد فى الكرامة ​ 
احنا بقا لما تحصل عندنا عزومة الست من اول اليوم فى المطبخ وبعد الاكل الرجالة قاعدين مستنين تكملة باقى الخدمة عليهم من الشاى والكيك وخلافه ولا كأنه جزء من هذا البيت ولا مشارك فيه 
كأنه بالظبط ضيف شرفى او نازل فى فندق وقاعد مستنى ال room service 
يا ادم انك تساعد فى شغل البيت لا ينقص شئ من الرجولة سواء البيت ده بيت والدك ووالدتك  او بيتك انت شخصيا 
الستات متخلقوش من اجل خدمتك فقط ولما انت تساعد فى شغل البيت ده مش تفضل منك ده واجب عليك ​ 
وياحواء متربيش اولادك بهذا الشكل ربى ابنك وبنتك انهم جزء من هذة الاسرة ولازم يشاركوا فيها بنفس القدر على حسب الاستطاعة 
متزرعيش فى عقل بنتك انها الخادمة وعقل ابنك انه المخدوم 
انا عارفه هتقولولى ان الرجالة دلوقتى بتساعد عارفه طبعا ومش بنكر 
لكن بيساعد بأنهى منطق فى عقله بيساعد بمنطق انه مضطر وانه كتر خيره مش ان ده واجبه 
فاهمين الفرق ؟​​


----------



## Anas2 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ( سهولة الانوثة ) ​
> معلش استحملونى وخلونى اكون اكثر صراحة هنا ​بسمعها كتير الكلمة ديه من بعض الرجالة
> هو انتوا بتعموا ايه فى الحياة ؟ ايه الصعوبات اللى بتواجهكوا ؟ لما بتتولدوا ابائكم بيصرفوا عليكوا لغاية ماتتجوزوا وبعدين جوزك يصرف عليكى
> انما احنا ؟ ياعينى علينا احنا , احنا علينا مصاريف وشغل وشقة وشبكة ووووو انتو بقا عليكو ايه ؟ الانوثة سهلة جدا ​
> ...


فعلاً لا يمكن إنكار الآلام التي تمر منها المرأة بسبب الدورة حيث يجتمع الآلم النفسي والجسدي والإنجاب ايضا حيث يتم تصنيف ألام المخاض كواحد من أصعب الآلام يأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد الإحراق حيا.... وكمان المرة الأولى في الجنس تكون صعبة خاصة إذا كان الرجل يتصرف بهمجية...... 
وتربية الأولاد والإهتمام بالبيت ليس أمرا سهلا ولا يقل عن عمل الرجل خاصة أنه ليس فيه إجازة أو ويكاند 
والآن تتحمل المرأة أشغال البيت والشغل في الخارج أيضا.. دور المرأة ليس سهلا بل دور الرجل أسهل ع الأقل بعيد عن دوشة الأولاد والأشغال المنزلية المملة 

ويكفي أن المرأة ما زالت تتحمل سلطة الرجل وأوامره وتحكماته  
لا أستطيع القول غير ربنا يعينكم يا نساء بلدي:smile01


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 سبتمبر 2012)

> نانسى عجرم :smile01


 

*داه خلع....مش دلع!*
 



> ايوة كده خليك فى الامان :budo::smile01




*وان كيدهن لعظيم! :giveup:*
 


 
*


*


> هههههههه ممكن متلحقش تقول اصلا :smile01:smile01
> طيب مش كنت تقول انك بتدور على بنت الحلال ؟ نبعتهالك وانت تدفع مصاريف الشحن :smile01




*مهو لازم في نموذج قبل ارسال البضاعة....يعني اشي عوج او حاجة....بعدين اكل بومبه انا!! :59:*


----------



## Critic (19 سبتمبر 2012)

صدقينى يا انجيل بتقولى حكم ودرر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ( الراجل لازم يتخدم عليه ) ​وياحواء متربيش اولادك بهذا الشكل ربى ابنك وبنتك انهم جزء من هذة الاسرة ولازم يشاركوا فيها بنفس القدر على حسب الاستطاعة
> متزرعيش فى عقل بنتك انها الخادمة وعقل ابنك انه المخدوم
> انا عارفه هتقولولى ان الرجالة دلوقتى بتساعد عارفه طبعا ومش بنكر
> لكن بيساعد بأنهى منطق فى عقله بيساعد بمنطق انه مضطر وانه كتر خيره مش ان ده واجبه
> فاهمين الفرق ؟​[/COLOR]​



هو الحقيقة بالنسبة لى ما عنديش مشكلة بين الولد و البنت

لأن ما عنديش غير ولد واحد ( 9 سنين )

المهم جه فى مرة قال : ممكن يا ماما أساعدك و أغسل المواعين

أنا : أيوة يا حبيب قلبى إتفضل ياروحى ....المواعين على الحوض

هو : هو عيب إن الراجل يعمل كدة

أنا : إوعى تصدق حد يقولك عيب على كدة ......لكن العيب يا روحى إنك ما تعملش كدة

المهم قام غسل المواعين ....... كل شىء أى كلام .....عادى 

و غرق المطبخ ميه ............................برضوا عادى

و غرق هدومه ميه ............................برضوا عادى

أنا : شكرا يا روح قلبى على تعبك معايا 

هوبإبتسامة عرييييييييييييييضة : أنا ساعدتك يا ماما ؟؟؟ :yahoo:

أنا : يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ديه مساعدة كبيرة أوى روح بأة خد دش


----------



## white.angel (19 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> هو الحقيقة بالنسبة لى ما عنديش مشكلة بين الولد و البنت
> 
> لأن ما عنديش غير ولد واحد ( 9 سنين )
> 
> ...


*عشان لسه "طفل" سقف احلامه انه يفرح مامته اللى يُعتبر بيستقى معظم ثقافته منها*

*انما لما بنوصل لمرحلة الزواج ... بتبقى ثقافته اتشوهت ... واتشلفطت *​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> فعلاً لا يمكن إنكار الآلام التي تمر منها المرأة بسبب الدورة حيث يجتمع الآلم النفسي والجسدي والإنجاب ايضا حيث يتم تصنيف ألام المخاض كواحد من أصعب الآلام يأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد الإحراق حيا.... وكمان المرة الأولى في الجنس تكون صعبة خاصة إذا كان الرجل يتصرف بهمجية......





Anas2 قال:


> وتربية الأولاد والإهتمام بالبيت ليس أمرا سهلا ولا يقل عن عمل الرجل خاصة أنه ليس فيه إجازة أو ويكاند
> والآن تتحمل المرأة أشغال البيت والشغل في الخارج أيضا.. دور المرأة ليس سهلا بل دور الرجل أسهل ع الأقل بعيد عن دوشة الأولاد والأشغال المنزلية المملة
> 
> ويكفي أن المرأة ما زالت تتحمل سلطة الرجل وأوامره وتحكماته
> لا أستطيع القول غير ربنا يعينكم يا نساء بلدي:smile01



 
حقيقى بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على مشاركتك ديه كل الكلام اللى انت قولته صحيح 
والاهم مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على تفهمك لمشاكل المرأة فعلا واحساسك العالى بمشاعرها  حقيقى شكرا :ab4:


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*



داه خلع....مش دلع!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*طيب هيفاء طيب , تنفع ؟ :spor2:*




 



 




> *مهو لازم في نموذج قبل ارسال *
> *البضاعة....يعني اشي عوج او حاجة....بعدين اكل بومبه انا!! :59:*


 
هنبعتلك صورة للعروسة وشهادة ضمان عليها وفيه ليها كمان قطع غيار ممكن تشتريها من التوكيل ولو فيه حاجة اتعوجت ولا حاجة الميكانيكى بيصلحها عادى


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> صدقينى يا انجيل بتقولى حكم ودرر


 
ميرسى ياكريتك من بعض ما عندكم


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> هو الحقيقة بالنسبة لى ما عنديش مشكلة بين الولد و البنت
> 
> لأن ما عنديش غير ولد واحد ( 9 سنين )
> 
> ...


 

جميل اوى يا ايرينى كملى معاه بالطريقة ديه 
بس مش تقوليله انها مجرد مساعدة انما تقوليله ان ده واجب عليه لان ده بيته ولازم يشتغل فيه لان اكيد اى حد يحب بيته يكون نضيف وكويس


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *عشان لسه "طفل" سقف احلامه انه يفرح مامته اللى يُعتبر بيستقى معظم ثقافته منها*​
> 
> *انما لما بنوصل لمرحلة الزواج ... بتبقى ثقافته اتشوهت ... واتشلفطت *​


 
ماهى ياوايت لو كملت معاه بنفس الطريقة هيكبر من غير ما ثقافته تتشوه انما هيتربى على انه عادى جدا وطبيعى وواجب كمان انه يساعد اهل بيته فى شغل البيت لانه شريك فى الاسرة ديه وطرف فيها مش نازل فى فندق


----------



## Anas2 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> حقيقى بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على مشاركتك ديه كل الكلام اللى انت قولته صحيح
> والاهم مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على تفهمك لمشاكل المرأة فعلا واحساسك العالى بمشاعرها  حقيقى شكرا :ab4:


هذا أقل شيئ
من أنجبني إمرأة ومن منحتني السعادة حبيتي التي هي إمرأة أيضا فكيف لا أحترم المرأة؟
كوني مستقر بالغرب وأزور الشرق دائما هذا ساعدني على معرفة معاناة المرأة في شرقنا وكيف ما زالت محرومة من أبسط الأشياء ولا إهتمام بمشاعرها أو كيانها لذلك أحاول دائما مواجهة أصدقائي لما يفتح أحد المواضيع عن المرأة وأنتهي دائما ببهدلة لأن مفهوم الرجولة مشوه:t31:
الرجولة أن تكون رجل لها وليس رجل عليها:t32:
أتمنى فعلا أن يراجع الرجال تصرفاتهم وطريقة تعاملهم مع زوجاتهم وأخواتهم

انا اللي أشكرك على موضوعك الرائع وأتمنى فعلا أن بداية التغيير تكون من إمرأة
 الثورة يجب أن تكون نسائية فمن يتكلم من الرجال بخصوص حرية المرأة لا يلقى غير كلام سخيف حول أننا نريد حرية الوصول للمرأة أو نريد إنفلاتها وإنسلاخها عن العفة وأن المرأة راضية بوضعها فايه دخلكم .... لذلك لازم أنتم اللي تتكلموا..


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> هذا أقل شيئ





Anas2 قال:


> من أنجبني إمرأة ومن منحتني السعادة حبيتي التي هي إمرأة أيضا فكيف لا أحترم المرأة؟
> كوني مستقر بالغرب وأزور الشرق دائما هذا ساعدني على معرفة معاناة المرأة في شرقنا وكيف ما زالت محرومة من أبسط الأشياء ولا إهتمام بمشاعرها أو كيانها لذلك أحاول دائما مواجهة أصدقائي لما يفتح أحد المواضيع عن المرأة وأنتهي دائما ببهدلة لأن مفهوم الرجولة مشوه:t31:
> الرجولة أن تكون رجل لها وليس رجل عليها:t32:
> أتمنى فعلا أن يراجع الرجال تصرفاتهم وطريقة تعاملهم مع زوجاتهم وأخواتهم
> ...




ياريت كل الرجال مثلك بجد :ab4: المرأة متطلباتها بسيطة ومحتاجة بس حد يفهمها ويقدر مشاعرها ,عدم القدرة على فهمها وتقدير مشاكلها هو اللى بيسبب المشاكل 
يعنى ارضائها مش صعب زى مابيقولوا 
وصدقنى الناس بتقول نفس الكلام على اى واحدة تتكلم عن حقوق المرأة انها عايزة الانفلات والانحدار الاخلاقى ويمشوا على حل شعرهم وكلام من ده كتير 
مع ان الهدف هو انها تاخد حقوقها الانسانية مش الهدف هو الدعوة للانحلال زى ما بيتخيلوا 
شكرا ليك على مشاركتك الجميلة ديه وبشكر ربنا كمان على وجود رجال مثلك


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ( الراجل لازم يتخدم عليه ) ​
> واحدة من الحاجات اللى للاسف امهات كتير بتوقع فيها هى انها تفرق بين ابنها وبنتها فى موضع شغل البيت
> فمثلا الاخت هى اللى تنضف اوضة اخوها هى اللى تسخنله الاكل هى اللى تكوه هدومه هى اللى تعلمه كل اجة وهو مش من الطبيعى انه يعملها اى حاجة من دول وكأنه هو ضيف شرف فى البيت مش شريك فى الاسرة
> فبيكبر الولد بنفس العقلية انه فى اى مكان هيتواجد فيه اى ستات موجودين الطبيعى انه يخدموا عليه والطبيعى انه يفضل قاعد ضيف فى اى مكان مستنى الخدمة حتى لو المكان ده كان بيته هو شخصيا
> ...


صدقينى آلمرأهـ هى أكبر مشكلة لنفسهآ
آللى بتشكل عقليآت آلمجتمع آلذكورى هى أيدى أمرأهـ
وآللى بتقلل من جنسنآ وقيمتنآ هى أمرأهـ
وآللى بتطلق على آلبنت لفظ عآنس أو بتنم على أخلآقهآ وتنصب نسهآ قآضى وغيرة هى آلمرأهـ

*ربنآ يقوينآ على نفسنآ 
*

*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> صدقينى آلمرأهـ هى أكبر مشكلة لنفسهآ​
> 
> آللى بتشكل عقليآت آلمجتمع آلذكورى هى أيدى أمرأهـ
> وآللى بتقلل من جنسنآ وقيمتنآ هى أمرأهـ
> ...




صحيح ياسيكرت المرأة هى اول من يقلل من بنات جنسها لو بطلوا الستات يقولوا على بعض ديه عنست وديه لبست وديه خرجت  وربت اولادها انه عيب نقول على حد كده ونقلل منه او نحكم عليه  كله هيلاقى ان الالقاب والتصرفات ديه سخيفة وممكن تقل من حياتنا 
لكن للاسف زى ماقولت لشقاوة هى بتعيد تدوير نفس الافكار اللى هى اتربت عليها بنجاح منقطع النظير .


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *عشان لسه "طفل" سقف احلامه انه يفرح مامته اللى يُعتبر بيستقى معظم ثقافته منها*
> 
> *انما لما بنوصل لمرحلة الزواج ... بتبقى ثقافته اتشوهت ... واتشلفطت *​



لا صدقينى أنا مصرة إنى أطلعه راجل بيفهم إنه يعامل زوجته حلو جدا 

لأنى أنا عن نفسى بأعتبر اللى يعامل زوجته بطريقة غلط ......يبقى غبى جدا 

لأنه فتح باب التعاسة فى وجهه

بجد مش عايزاه يطلغ غبى على نفسه 

حتى عشان نفسه يعنى ..............مش مهم هى .....حماة :big4:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جميل اوى يا ايرينى كملى معاه بالطريقة ديه
> بس مش تقوليله انها مجرد مساعدة انما تقوليله ان ده واجب عليه لان ده بيته ولازم يشتغل فيه لان اكيد اى حد يحب بيته يكون نضيف وكويس



آه حاضر بس  قدام شوية ......لما يتعود على غسيل المواعين 

أحيانا بينظف معايا البيت .......بس بأبقى ح أنتحر فعلا :070104~242:


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> آه حاضر بس  قدام شوية ......لما يتعود على غسيل المواعين
> 
> أحيانا بينظف معايا البيت .......بس بأبقى ح أنتحر فعلا :070104~242:


 
ههههههههههه متخيلة بس معلش علشان يتعود بس


----------

